# User Review: ITUO Wiz20



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

So I received a Wiz20 today from Ituo for review. Just have to say, its a really nice light.

www.ituolights.com



















*Ride Video*





*First Impressions*:

-Nice, clean, quality light. First thing I noticed was the fast it only has a front and rear cover and the switch. No multiple layers to the housing.

- Rear cover is hinged with an aluminum spring latch. Very simple and straight forward to use.










-USB charging of whatever cells you put in it. It does run on 8.4v not 4.2v which is nice to see. And yes USB charging does work perfectly. Its set up with a thick rubber cover on the bottom of the lighthead.

-Optics are a "tight spot". Appear to be LEDDNA (as we know them) 10 deg optics. A bit tight for a bar light IMO, but still very nice. Makes for good throw while still being usable in close.










-QR handlebar mount is similar to their Gorpro style mount in how the QR is set up and the slide lock for the light head itself. HOWEVER, not a gopro compatible mount. The mount is all one solid piece of aluminum (nicely finished I might add) with the base for the slide lock machined as part of it. Makes sense though being the weight of the head, a light weight gopro qr mount would have a hard time not tilting under the weight of the lighthead.










Here it is mounted on my Mukluk(fat bike)



















This light has a few modes (ok more than a few). Need some time to mess with those. MAJOR POINT TO MAKE WITH THE WIZ20 THOUGH, ITS FULLY USER PROGRAMMABLE. Ya you read that right. Has a couple preset mode set ups you can select. Or you can program I believe up to 5 modes. The one issue I do have though is the mode spacing. Many of us know the KD2 yinding clone driver. Programmable modes in 10% increments. Have been trying to mess with it and seems the mode spacing per 10% is noticeable up to 40% then from there to 100% there is little change. ALmost not noticeable. Not sure if Im doing something wrong, but Im not seeing the full set of mode options. I did several checks just to make sure. Andd tried to set the light at 20-50-100 just to start and 50-100 there is little change. Doesn't seem like a 50% change, not like what we see normally.

*Output:*

I cant say its "1500 lumens" yet. My DIY integrated sphere I hope to have up and running this weekend, so this will be first light to be "reviewed" on it.

Here's what I do know: Fenix BC30R is rated at 800 lumens on level 4 (1600 with the stupid and useless turbo button). So I light up my yard with BC30r (at level 4) and Wiz20 side by side. Wiz20 IS ALOT BRIGHTER! So close to 1500 lumens if not "spot on" is very possible.

This is a pic of the 2 side by side. But I think we have a better option than Fenix by far. Both in output and functionality.










All the in depth details, beam shots, etc to come over the next several days. At this point though having this light in my hand and the reviews of their single emitter lights, I think we have a very real and solid contender for the sub $150 light market. This one is $99.99 WITHOUT CELLS, $129.99 with cells.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Technical Details Etc*

*Details video*






OK here's the in depth specs:

Weights:

Head only: Claimed- 154g, Actual is 151g for mine

Head with LG 3200mah Keeppower 18650: 251g

Mount: 35g confirmed

Claimed Output: 1500 lumens

Actual Output: Visual approximation (comparison vs other lights), 1300-1400 lumens. Within acceptable range for output margin of error. Will hopefully test and get exact numbers soon

Update: Ok lumen output over run time curve using NCR18650GA cells.










Beam pattern: Standard 10deg PMMA TIR Optics. Confirmed these are the 10deg optics we all know. Making optics changes is VERY easy (just pay attention to seal and orings during reassembly) and giving us SEVERAL options for beam patterns. Thankfully these arent the poor efficiency optics we see in most lights. ITUO did their homework well, used the optics we all upgrade to from stock ones.

Batteries: 18650 Li-Ion cells only x 2

-Use of protected cells is recommended, driver does not have over discharge protection. Light can be purchased with 3100mah Cells.

-Does have reverse Polarity protection

Run time:

-Claimed: 2.3 hours on 3100mah Ituo cells on "high"

-Actual: ON LG 3200mah KeepPower (brand new, but been sitting for about 2 months) 2 hrs 23mins. Claimed Run time is verifed. Many factors with using different cells will play a part. So you may get a bit more or a bit less.

Charge Time: Heavily variable based on cells used and usb charger used to supply power for charging.

Simple 2 light indication: blue is down to 20% battery life, red is 20% on down.

Driver UI: Press and hold first goes to "hidden" mode, continue to hold turns off. Simple press turns on and cycles through normal modes.

2 default modes. One with 3 modes, hidden dim mode (press and hold). Second is 2 modes and hidden flasher.

Fully programmable in 10% increments for normal modes. Can adjust default modes or program up to 5 of your own, and several choices for the hidden mode. Instructions give a FULL break down of how to do each.

UI programming takes a bit to sort out all the options, BUT THEY ALL WORK AND WORK WELL.

Emitters: Claimed are XM-L2 U3 NW. U3 bin isnt something that can be verified obviously. They are XM-L2, output vs run time and tint U3 bin is likely. They are Neutral tint, currently seem to be 3C tint. I will check closer to see if the "pinkish tinge" is there that says 3D tint instead.

Thermal Path: Good. Emitter pcb is mounted to one large aluminum pill with plenty of thermal paste. This pill is very tightly fitted (but not pressed) into the case, then also held in place by screws. Electronics are mounted seperately behind the pill. Casing does warm up slowly due to mass and surface area. But easy to tell path is good since emitter output decreasing as head warms up isnt visually noticeable.










Driver: All attention to detail has been covered. No cheap switch or poor assembly. Properly cleaned, epoxy holding inductor, full silicone wire used for both battery contacts and to emitters. Driver has simple but existent thermal path to case via how its mounted.

ITUO did their homework, they learned from all of us and the execution internally was done very well.

*Beam Shots with some comparison shots and videos coming as weather and time allow.*

Low 20%-










Medium 50%-










High 100%-










As a comparison, here is the Fenix BC30R on Level 4 (High). Its about in line with the Wiz 20 @ 50%, just more spread to the beam:


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too big


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too big


Im curious, how is this "way too big"???? Its a dual emitter, self contained light. They don't get any smaller. Combine any dual emitter light with its battery pack and its waaaaaaaay BIGGER


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

His post seem a bit troll like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

^^LOL

Ok been playing with this a bit more (been constantly raining still). Have the hole programmable driver sorted. Alot to it, but it all works. Been testing it out in the rain (till I get too cold, not exactly warm here) and waterproofing works quite well. Comparing against other lights I am slowly raising my guess on output. 1400ish maybe a bit more.

PS, a lot of info added to Tech Specs now.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

spankone said:


> His post seem a bit troll like.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I don't think so. ( _A difference in opinion does not a troll make._ ) He has too much rep to be a troll ( or troll like ). He just thinks it's big. Sometimes photo's don't do a product justice. I thought the Wiz-1 was big until I had it in my hand. Once in my hand I saw it was smaller than my other 26650 torch ( and much more user friendly ).

Great review so far tig. I like all the bells and whistles the Wiz20 brings. I'm thinking likely it will produce a beam pattern similar to the Gloworm X2. If someone thought the Wiz-1 provided too narrow a beam pattern they should have no problem with the Wiz20.

I only see one negative; _The Wiz20 doesn't use the GoPro system_. That said I'm not sure how easy it will be to re-aim the lamp on the fly. I'm sure the bar mount can be made to adjust but that's not quite the same thing as having a mount with a single adjustable pivot point. Not a major issue but for commuters the ability to easily and quickly adjust the aim of the lamp means a lot when in heavy traffic or if using lower levels of light ( for prolong run time ).

Tig, does the bottom of the lamp look as though someone might be able to retro-fit the lamp with a GoPro mount if they wanted to? Lot's of aftermarket GoPro mounts.

Anyway, my take on it is that the Wiz20 is an overall winner. Great touch that ITUO gave it a "Programmable User Interface" and "Neutral LED's", all in a nifty self contained package....Win, Win, Win.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Oh..tig...almost forgot to ask; I'm wondering if the Wiz20 will run with the USB plug charging. (?) :ihih:

If it does, this might mean someone might be able to hook a USB ( battery pack charger ) to the lamp ( while being used ) to prolong run time. 

(* I might have answered my own question. I just tried it with my Wiz-1 and it doesn't work. :sad: Not a big deal but would of been nice it it did. Then again, a USB charge pack just contains 18650 cells and since you can switch out cells with the Wiz20 ( or Wiz1 ) it's pretty much the same thing...never mind..:smilewinkgrin: )


----------



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)

Intriguing. Where's the best place to buy this? I'm looking for a self contained light for my helmet.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

These arent designed out of the box for helmet use just fyi. Would gather buying an aftermarket gopro adapter from vancbiker would open up that option.

If your in the states, as of right now the only way to order them is via the manufacturer (Ituo) directly.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Heavy lights don't work so well with GoPro mounts anyway. The extra mass means they tend to pivot around the thumb screw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the review. How much does it weigh? I've seen bar mount to helmet type adapters before, so I was thinking that would work to get it on a helmet.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Its posted in the second post.

@Cat: I'll try to remember to try it tonight. Doubt itll work and as you said, being able to quickly and easily change cells would defeat the purpose anyway.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

It will be to heavy for the lid unless you have next muscles like "the Rock" Johnson. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

@Cat: Nope doesnt work

OP's updated with beam shots and a look at emitters/pill


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> @Cat: Nope doesnt work
> 
> OP's updated with beam shots and a look at emitters/pill


Updated beam photos look great.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

After some testing on run time vs capacity used (used Panasonic ncr18650b) driver draws 1.5A avg across 2hrs. At 2:01 is when light went red with the Panasonics, about 3050mah used, 3.29v per cell after resting out of light.

So calculations and estimates are falling into place pretty well. Ituo's claimed numbers match actual. Lumens at cold start and topped off cells would be right below or at 1500 lumens, would expect to follow cree data based on temp from there. This head dissipates heat INSANELY well. Took 26mins at ambient 70F with no air flow for the head to hit 100f. Seemed to hang out there pretty much only varying a few degrees based on where I would set it down during test. I was chasing my toddler and such during the runtime tests so light was being moved from room to room lol.

Very pleased to see all claimed specs falling in line with actual.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Used this for my commute tonight. Was nice to have the high mode coming down the bridge where I spin out my gearing (on any bike, including my fat bike). Its a slightly wider than normal sidewalk with concrete walls on either side. So at those speeds in the dark with street lights illuminating everything except the sidewalk, a light with more power is welcomed. And with the cutoff the front cover creates, I dont piss off drivers while in higher modes.

I didn't think to bring my camera just to catch a bit of video. I am hoping something in the form of trails will be open Sunday night to give this light a trail test.

Also, I switched optics to the 25deg. Great mix of even spread and throw. Much less of a hotspot. I'll get beam shots with optics change this weekend.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Any problems changing the optics? What optics did you use and where did you buy them?

And speaking of optics; The folks from ITUO told me the other day that they are considering updating the Wiz-1 and 2 with optics. This of course means a whole new redesign if they choose to go that route. They will also be including the "programmable mode UI" into the new lamps as well ( the current press/hold sub-low mode will be done away with though ) Instead you will have 3 programmable steady modes ( 1-10 level programmable output levels ). Flash modes will remain the same ( non-programmable ).

I noticed the other day on the MTBR light shootout that there are an awful lot of self-contained lamps that are now available. That said the Wiz20 has an advantage at being one of the few to offer neutral tinted LED's. Not to mention ( but I will ) that the Wiz20 is programmable and apparently the optics are removable/replaceable. 

Looks like I might be able to ride myself on Saturday. Been a while since I've been on a bike.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah they are asking around and doing grass roots style research which I like. Going to optics will help make the wiz1 &2 more compact and flexible. My wiz 20 is on its way  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I told them the 18650 version to leave on reflector since its fitting for a helmet light, any optic is going to make a big spot/loose throw. But the 26650 version is pretty heavy for helmet use, so optics are a good idea there.

@cat, optics change is STUPID EASY. Since the use the same optics with white holders you can get at fasttech/leddna for dirt cheap (but some of the best optics available) its really east. Pull the front plate screws, gently pull stock optics out, pop new ones in and put the 2 screws back in. Takes like 2 minutes if that.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Got out tonight for a ride. I got brave:

My local trail (one 5 mins from home) can be ridden in conditions that close all others due to soil type. Takes alot to make it soft to where its possible to leave ruts. So rideable tonight.

So knowing that on my 29er the climbs kick my rear, but I can clear them, I went out expecting to be playing hike a bike alot for the steep climbs. Why, cause I took my Mukluk with Nates. And wanted to see how my new Vasque Arrowhead boots felt for riding (loving them btw). So I was running almost as heavy as if geared for snow. 28-31F (temps varied by elevation), no snow. Just wet, greasy, leaf coveted trail.

Yeap I had to hike-a-bike but less than expected. Only the couple longer yet still steep climbs. The short ones a little more stand and mash but cleared them. Those big a** tires carry moments really well so they actually helped make up for my lower speeds.

Ok on topic: Wiz20 did AWESOME. 10deg optics would have driven me nuts, but the 25deg optics were perfect. Great tint, my ideal beam pattern. Of course many like the tighter beam that the stock optics will give, my personal preference I dont for a bar light.

Medium was enough till I started working my way back down. Due to leaf cover I needed the extra power to help pull out the shadows to show where the trail actually was. Did great on medium going in and high on the return side.

Now there's a plus side to this light that ones like fenix CANT DO. Winter riding matter of cold batteries. The wiz20 has enough heat generation on high mode that in my current temps, my batteries still felt "warm" at the end of the ride. Which mean they stayed well inside optimal temps during the ride. Fenix (and most other mid output self contained lights) generate little heat on max. So they can handle even high temps no problem. Wiz20 will run "hot" by those standards but still much cooler than our little dual emitter lights.

Neutral tint and generates enough heat to keep batteries from getting too cold makes this the best cold weather light I've seen yet.

And yes I got video. ;p


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> Got out tonight for a ride. I got brave:
> 
> My local trail (one 5 mins from home) can be ridden in conditions that close all others due to soil type. Takes alot to make it soft to where its possible to leave ruts. So rideable tonight.
> 
> ...


I took a little ride tonight as well ( road set-up ). With temps hovering around 50°F just after dark I thought I might get a short ride in. Damn, must not of had enough clothing on because I still felt cold. I took a couple more beam shots using the Wiz-1 but damn, I still can't seem to get a decent beam shot of the low beam. I guess the phone camera just can't deal with the lower light level. Disappointing because I feel the low setting works very well for general slower speeds.

Somewhere I have an old Sony Cyber-shot camera but for the life of me I have no idea where it is. Been years since I last used it. Then again if my memory serves me, it too didn't work well in cold weather.

So far I haven't noticed any problems with the Wiz-1 riding in the cold. On the other hand the cold definitely had an effect on my cheap UF 501-B drop-in torch I was using on the helmet. Of course could of just been the battery was low.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK so video from last night is no good, lol. I was fighting with the high moisture content in the air, had to switch camera cases (one mounted on the bike immediately fogged up when i opened it to put camera in). And in the rush to switch, I didnt get the camera close enough tot he stem to actually point truly forward...

That said, the video did reveal something Im not fond of:
PWM frequency is REALLY LOW. Like KD2 kind of low. Medium mode on the Wiz20 has very noticeable PWM on camera on the edges of the beam. Needs improvement. Wont show as bad once i redo the video with camera actually pointing forward, but I don't like seeing it that strongly. I do expect some hint of it in low mode, but not medium. Especially in such a excellent light.

Also, having tested a few optics beam patterns against my other lights (matching optics each time) I noticed the front plate messes with the beam pattern. Not on the 10deg optic, but it does with wider beams. Reason is the way the front plate is machined. The 10deg it seems to cut off the spill a bit, but 25deg you notice it a fair bit more. My thoughts are a "cut off". Which isn't a bad thing, especially for pavement use. Its not a strong cut off, with stock optics you have to know what your looking for to see it unless your looking at the light from a distance in front of it. Since on the bars it would be pointed at a downward angle, it takes a lot of the sting out of looking at the light. Trail use it may or may not bother you. I had wondered why I had to mess with the light position a couple times as Im not used to a cut off.


Temps around 50 wont effect the cells really, especially in a self contained unit. You might see a mild effect on a separate pack after being out a little while (cells exposed long enough to match outside temps) but thats minimal. Get down close to and below freezing and you start to notice if cells are in a pouch or light head doesnt generate enough heat on a self contained unit.

Im going to aim for tomorrow to go back out, air is supposed to be much dryer too (and temps above freezing) so I shouldnt have to deal with near as much annoying glare off the leaves and the air itself.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK got another ride in tonight. Insanely nice weather for December (almost hit a record high during the day). Trails were in beautiful shape, though I expected them not to be so I took the fat bike again. Trail bike would have done fine though (so might try to sneak out tomorrow night or saturday before it rains).



GOT GOOD VIDEO I THINK. 



Except I wasnt thinking and acidently put flat unprotected cells in it, so when it got really rough the light would flicker on high mode. SO BE ADVISED, use button top cells if your going to switch back and forth. Light is designed for protected and the springs are made just enough that protected cells compress them almost flat (reducing resistance). SO a few uses on button tops then trying to use flat unprotected cells doesnt work. THIS IS NOT A DESIGN FLAW. THe copper contact is actually exposed on the PCB under the springs, so the spring when compressed can make more contact with it (NICE JOB THERE ITUO!) reducing voltage sag.



I did find for this trail, that 1 25deg and 1 stock optic work better. though the undergrowth is "dead" for winter, the leaves and bare branches of undergrowth still create glare since air is still not "dry" so keeping the light narrowed up more works better. dual stock optics I didnt like as my in close flood is very dim and some tight areas I am looking down almost at the tire and just off the edges of the bars to make sure I clear the trees on either side.



WIll get a video segment or 2 posted tomorrow just for a "teaser"

Im debating on trying some elliptical optics next ride, see if pulling the light to focus more on the trail is something I like better or not. 10deg round I dont like, but elliptical at 90deg from "the normal" might be interesting. This light is really easy to change optics in so im more inclined to test out more beam patterns since this light excepts all options easily.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> WIll get a video segment or 2 posted tomorrow just for a "teaser"
> 
> Im debating on trying some elliptical optics next ride, see if pulling the light to focus more on the trail is something I like better or not. 10deg round I dont like, but elliptical at 90deg from "the normal" might be interesting. This light is really easy to change optics in so im more inclined to test out more beam patterns since this light excepts all options easily.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mole


----------



## Muddro (Dec 6, 2015)

dirtdawg21892 said:


> Intriguing. Where's the best place to buy this? I'm looking for a self contained light for my helmet.


x2

Can't seem to find them?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Contact Ituo if your in North America.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok so mother nature pissed on my parade, wanted to ride tonight but with leaf covering even a light rain gets things slick in trails that have a couple high risk (steep down hill off one side of trail that ends off a 150ft bluff) spots. Being as plan was for trail bike (fat was on the work stand so I could dial my rear bb7 back in fully) was no way.

So I worked on videos. Damned if the camera was still pointed off the wrong way, damn Chinese gopro mounts lol. Reversed the mount and good to go now.

Other plus side, I got my Ion Air action camera going again, so once I replace case for the SooCoo, ill have 3. Found my chest harness too cause learned something else. .

Camera on handlebars of a rigid fatbike on choppy trails trying to record night riding....

Cross my fingers that I can get all the video I want this weekend to finish my video review. Camera issues have been great for giving me more excuses to night ride with this light though.

And my fenix made it all the way to the "spare shelf" now lol. The Wiz20 is just better in every way so far. Unless you really like the huge display of the bc30r.

Also im purposely going to try and "get caught" in the rain tomorrow night. Something you'll almost never here me say. But this is only the second light I would trust to intentionally get it wet.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tease Video (processing at time of post)


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi guys, I also have received a WIZ20 for review and I have been a lot slower to write it than TIGRIS99. 
I am also very impressed with the light and have posted a USER 2 - WIZ20 review on MTBR. This very picture heavy with beam shots and also time versus output test. For the moment mine has only been tested during my commute to work and I still have to do forest and XC runs to complete my review. The forest is 30mn drive from where I live in Sussex, UK and I only mountain bike once a week on our club ride and I missed the last two. I hope you will also find my review informative. I have now read Tigris99 review and all postings and this is first class review, thanks. I am also very please to see the inside of it and to learn that Ituo is assembling their lights the proper way. 
here is a beam shot to get you interested.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi a small video of some of the different modes taken in town
This also show the PWM, this can not be seen by the human eye, certainly not mine and this was only spotted on the video. strangely enough, their WIZ1 or WIZ2 does not show any sign of it.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Pwm is alot easier to hide in flashlights, takes more tweaking to hide it on multicell/emitter lights.

I did discuss it with them and its being worked on to fix so it only shows if at all in the lowest mode.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> Pwm is alot easier to hide in flashlights, takes more tweaking to hide it on multicell/emitter lights.
> 
> I did discuss it with them and its being worked on to fix so it only shows if at all in the lowest mode.


Will fix in mass production.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I decided to play with the programming options of the hidden mode last night.



Found a mode I really like:



Light is on at around 50-60% but there is a flash that simply flashes 100%. So im never going dark between flashes. And there is a good time delay between each flash. Gives a flash for commuting while giving you constant light on so you can see too. Loving that! Oh and hidden modes can be programmed in either mode group.



More I play with this light, the more impressed I am with it. Especially the UI. The huge mix of options, programmable outputs and everything is great.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> I decided to play with the programming options of the hidden mode last night.
> 
> Found a mode I really like:
> 
> ...


Hi Tigris, I think you are talking about what they call a WARNING FLASH! I to found this a good mode to use during my night time commuting, kind of give you the edge on normal light as the flash do attract people attention to the light and cyclist behind. Another mode that I really like is their twin flash, a series of two very quick and very bright flash and a pause, I use this during my day time commute, this certainly even on a bright day make you notice! I can still see the road traffic sign lighting up and this is in full day light! Way to bright for night time, but as the name DAY FLASH suggest, this is designed for day use. Both modes were also used on their single led WIZ1&2 that I had the luck of also reviewing. I must say that like you, what I have tried from ITUO has impressed me!

We went to do a bit of Christmas shopping today and I popped into Evanscycles, (one of the bikes giants here in the UK) among other things, I had a look at their lights (as always) and they had a CATEYE VOLT1600 in a locked glass cabinet, for the same type of light the VOLT body looked a lot bigger and certainly with a hefty price tag! I still have not tried the WIZ20 on a proper MTB ride, but for me this does the job very well for my commute, you just got to watch out where you are pointing the light as this very bright.

The only real grind I have with it, is that I can not fit my new Pluzpower 3500mAh batteries, they are just a fraction to fat to go in!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

I think you have done a few offroad rides with it and approached the subject of optics used on the WIZ20 in the past. I cycle mainly in Friston forest in the south coast of England, we use fire road to go up and singletrack to go down, do you recon for that type of condition, the light would benefit by replacing one of the optic with a wider beam one? (still got to try my WIZ20 in the forest). Mater of interest what light do you use on your lid?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Your 3500mah cells should fit if you remove the sticker label. I had to do that with my LG keeppower cells I use.

As for optics change, im actually running dual 25deg optics, which I already had because I ordered a selection from leddna. One of each works well too but I prefer a bit wider so my vision doesn't tunnel.

As for helmet, right now since its cold out I use my modified yinding. When its warm out (or I want just under 2000 lumens on the lid) I use my modified bt21.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Tigris, I did wonder if removing the label would be sufficient, as I could see there is was not much in not going in. I did informed ITUO and I think they may make the chambers a fraction larger for next production run. 

How does the 3500 perform?

Regarding the optics, I have not removed the bezel to check the optics size, so can you let me know if they use the 20mm or 21.2mm OPTICS?
Thanks


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Battery performs the same just a little longer run time. My LG cells are 3200 iirc. I have some ncr18650ga 3500, performance of light is nothing different except run time.

Ive never measured diameter of optics as all that I have are 21 or 20, 0.5mm makes no difference in any head I have. Usually that extra is the holder, NOT the optic itself. So some i remove the holder, this light was built around using the holders. Its the height that matters. The stock optics are the exact same 10deg optics (in white holders) for xml/xml2 carried by fasttech.com and leddna.com. These are shorter overall at the optic itself, so other optics may or may not work. Some I have fit, others do not.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok, 1 camera bars (got my ion air going again), camera on chest mount, and one at the bottom of the fast descent, I better have all the video I was wanting lol.



AND FREAKING LOVING this tint alot now (~5000k tint) 23F out, frosty air and ground. Not just this light as all mine have it, but the wide 25deg optic, NW tint and right mount of output made the ride pleasant instead of a headache by the end from cool white tint glare.



Also my helmet pack started to suffer from the cold temps by the end, need to keep to my high discharge/low internal resistance cells for the cold as output was noticeably lower at the end of the ride. BUT THE WIZ20 WAS GREAT START TO FINISH!!! Even in sub freezing temps, high mode is enough to keep the head warm enough to keep the cells from being effected by the cold. Something NO OTHER self contained type light I've owned (which ive had a few single emitter ones) can do. Winter always trashed run time/output cause they wouldn't draw enough current to create any warmth. Bc30r is notorious for this. Start my commute bright, id leave it on high but output was equal to a level lower by the time I get home. That's 12-15mins...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok time to update:

The sample models we have received have one serious flaw. Other reviewers pointed it out after I had mentioned the problem since the clip for my rear battery door broke.

Plastic retaining clip on top of the light that holds the door.

So the production models will not be set up this way. Ituo sent me a machined aluminum latch which holds well but as pointed out, but can be hit by something releasing the door.

As I said Itou is ON TOP OF IT. They were fast to make an aluminum version (over the weekend no less) and get it to me. I think itll be fine and they are hopefully changing the design to something like a finger screw in the back. Which was my fix while waiting for a new latch, Allen screw. Rear door drilled and case drilled/tapped.

Unbelievable the level they will listen and make changes based on our feedback.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok videos are done!

Here's the ride videos. I didn't think my cameras were all so different on their night time performance. Odd that my least expensive camera does the best job for night riding.






OP is updated, links for both videos added.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Tigris, I had a look at your video reviews good work, thanks.
I have received as well from Ituo some updated aluminum battery clips. My plastic one is still going strong but I would feel more happy to have a metal one fitted. Just got round to change them. The pin removed seems to be a too tight for the new metal release clip. Did you have to bore it out slightly with a drill bit? or use quite a bit of force with a pair of pliers to get the pin through it? Thanks


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorted, I did run a very small drill in the new clip, and use a pair of water pump pliers and tape on the body so not to damage the finish, new clip is in place, tight and very secured, looking good!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No I didn't drill it, it's not designed that way and making hole bigger will allow pin to work loose. I just pressed it in properly, no mods or anything.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Tigris, the drilling was used by using a drill bit with just my fingers, no tools, this just removed a dusting of metal and allowed me to start it up and I still add to use a pair of pliers and put quite a lot if force to push the pin in so, this will not come off I am pretty sure, I kind like the look of the bare aluminum clip, match the bezel. . I got over Christmas a headcam capable of recording well at night, my Contour ROAM2 did struggle a lot unless I run about 3000 lumens and the footage was still very dark. I got a Sony AV200V, ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT at night, I will be able to do some filming with the WIZ20!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Very nice, Sony cameras are good. As im seeing with a new camera im reviewing (gitup git2), they are great at night except white balance may be off so video the light looks a good bit more yellow than it should.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I have to say from what I see on your video I'm very impressed with the beam pattern. Could just be what the camera is picking up but I saw three stages of beam intensity. A fairly wide exterior halo, then a more intense middle hot spot, followed by the true hot spot. On a side note,, what ever helmet light you were using has some good punch!!!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The cameras arent picking up the full spill, there is a useful amount of spill so you have more peripheral but not enough to be a waste.

Helmet lamp is my modified yinding. Xp-l hi v2 emitters @ 2.4A with 10deg spot optics. Has some REALLY good throw.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

indebt said:


> I have to say from what I see on your video I'm very impressed with the beam pattern. Could just be what the camera is picking up but I saw three stages of beam intensity. A fairly wide exterior halo, then a more intense middle hot spot, followed by the true hot spot. On a side note,, what ever helmet light you were using has some good punch!!!


 Hi Indebt, I also have a review sample and have done more video recording this time with a Sony AS200V head cam, fitted on my bar. You can see the beam a lot better than with my the previous filming that I did with my Contour roam 2. The WIZ20 is a very nice light with a lot of plus: a good beam as standard, which I believe can be played with as they are using standard optics. I have been using so far only on the road, but I think this will be has good on the forest trails of Sussex. Check my last posting with my new video on my review USER 2 page http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/user-review-2-ituo-wiz20-bike-light-997807.html#post12387659


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Skyraider59 said:


> Hi Indebt, I also have a review sample and have done more video recording this time with a Sony AS200V head cam, fitted on my bar. You can see the beam a lot better than with my the previous filming that I did with my Contour roam 2. The WIZ20 is a very nice light with a lot of plus: a good beam as standard, which I believe can be played with as they are using standard optics. I have been using so far only on the road, but I think this will be has good on the forest trails of Sussex. Check my last posting with my new video on my review USER 2 page http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/user-review-2-ituo-wiz20-bike-light-997807.html#post12387659


 Your video re confirms for me that this light has a nice beam pattern and more so has pretty good range as well. Am I safe to assume the thermal doesn't kick in very easily when moving as the whole body of the light must act like a heatsink?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

There is no thermal, doesn't need it because the entire body is aluminum.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Makes sense!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Early in the thread there's details on me testing run time and thermal management of the case. 0 airflow it gets pretty dang warm but no where near hot enough to cause concern. If you live in the desert I wouldn't advise leaving it on high while stopped. Like any self contained light, that's just a very bad idea. Li-Ion cells dont like getting really hot. Will severely reduce life of cell and can cause them to vent. Learned that accidently leaving a pair of fully charged cells sitting in my garage this summer, thankfully they were brand name cells, so they only vented a little and leaked a little gel. Of course cells were junk at that point, the gel is highly corrosive.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

I can also confirm, no thermal cut out and the whole body warm up on high so very good heat transfer. In the video on the farm track with all the tree, you can see how far the light do reach.I have not tried it with different optics, but I think the stock one do work well for me, but not tried it on a forest single track yet. I have done more filming this evening and I am hopping to upload it later on.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

video of the special modes -flashing modes posted, see my last post at:

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/user-review-2-ituo-wiz20-bike-light-997807.html#post12389547


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

How much bulkier and heavier would a light like this be with 26650 batteries? Is anyone making one?


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

arc said:


> How much bulkier and heavier would a light like this be with 26650 batteries? Is anyone making one?


 I believe just the battery's would be approx. 40 grams a piece heavier than the 18650's.

I haven't seen a twin led set up with the 26650's only a single like the ITUO WIZ1. It was about 40 grams heavier than the WIZ2 which uses the 18650.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Weight will be 80+grams heavier just for the cells. Due to diameter of cell increase, head would increase in bulk by probably 40% plus corresponding weight increase of the head itself. 







No, no one is making them because too heavy and bulky for bars. So demand is rather low. Your talking 1+lb light mounted on the bars. Plus the shear size. That's where separate systems work better. Some may not mind the weight but easier to accomplish more run time by simply carrying a second set of cells.

Personally if I need more run time, dont want extra bar weight, have the pack low to keep the weight low on the bike but that's me.


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

That's what I figured, would be nice though to have a self contained light for riding in the snow with remote pack like run times.

The weight would be lighter than strapping the pack to my stem like I do now. 

Changing batteries out in the cold would probably lead to me dropping or breaking something important.

My Taz 1200 is great for winter riding but the run time sucks in the cold.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not sure what run time your looking for but these pull over 2 hours. Ya 26650 light for people like you would do ok. Advise for cold is keep the pack good and warm up until the moment you get on the bike. And too cold even this light would be effected. 26650 version with same output due to shear increase in surface area would see the effects sooner than an 18650 light.

I know with this light its not possible to drop anything changing cells, except the cells themselves. Nothing to take off or loose from the light, dont even have to remove from the bars.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

tigris99 said:


> ...... Your talking 1+lb light mounted on the bars. Plus the shear size. That's where separate systems work better. Some may not mind the weight but easier to accomplish more run time by simply carrying a second set of cells..


I have always wondered about how sensitive folks are to added weight on the bars. I've always used my bar light with the battery mounted to the seatpost. I don't notice any difference in how the bike handles or feels even when I load up my battery with all 8 cells.

One of my sons and I have nearly identical SC Blurs with the exception of he has a Fox Vanilla (coil spring) and I have a Fox Float (air spring) forks. Same travel etc. except the Vanilla is about 3/4 of a pound heavier. His bike definitely feels heavier in the front than mine and more "sluggish to pop the front tire over rocks etc. All because of more weight? Differences in damping too? I wonder if adding a relatively heavy all-in-one light to the bars would kill the lively handling I enjoy.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

For me it depends on the bike. My mukluk I just put bar mitts on, plus had camera and wiz20 (literally just got back from playing in our hero snow lol, way too much fun), COULDNT FEEL ONE BIT OF DIFFERENCE. And bar mitts are heavy.

My 29er I can tell the difference between the wiz20 and a bt21 on the bars quite well. I account for it quickly, but I notice it at first. Put my Pogies (my pair I used prior to bar mitts Xmas present) that weight half what bar mitts do on that bike, I feel it.

3/4 of a pound in forks you'll notice but not horribly. Most of your issue is older fork. Damper etc will play a part in how the front responds. Also, unless his frame, seat position, stem, bar, stem spacers, all that is the exact same, you'll notice a different feel in the front.

Some are bothered by it, some not. On my fat bike I haven't reached my weight limit yet, though my right elbow begs to differ apparently atm. Think rigid fatty going over ice/snow chunks left by roads being plowed may be part of it lol. My 29er the wiz20 and camera is my limit before it bothers me.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok sphere is almost ready.



Also I got the sphere tests from Ituo directly since they have one and they also told me the variation between theirs and MTBR reviews sphere. So i have the "real numbers" to confirm against.



That said, their sphere numbers mean I was underestimating this light lol.

Ps: To date, still haven't ridden at all with anything but this for a bar light


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Ok sphere is almost ready.
> Also I got the sphere tests from Ituo directly since they have one and they also told me the variation between theirs and MTBR reviews sphere. So i have the "real numbers" to confirm against.


Interesting, that's similar to how I estimate lumens using lux readings from my bounce tests. Your sphere will be more accurate and I look forward to seeing the measured #'s from wiz20 and other sphere results in the future.
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Almost there!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

And many hours running calibration tests (and the last little finish work). Its done!!!










Error is +/- a couple % obviously.

And results for Wiz20, well for mine which optics are not new anymore (cleaned them best I could lol) still coming out at 1514 lumens running the test as ANSI standard. 30-120seconds. Was at 1534 @ 30 seconds, stabilized out at 1514 lumens till just shy of 2 minutes where it dropped a couple lumens then stabilized again for a bit.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> And many hours running calibration tests (and the last little finish work). Its done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:!
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Had to check back with this.

Still loving this on the bars. Been able to get out a couple times lately. Been using it for around town/commuting type riding lately and works great.

Can't wait to see the wiz xp2 and xp3, whenever their ready. 

Next is to do a run time/output test so I can get graphs going. That's the other thing I love about this light, its just CONSISTENT!!! Always gives me the same readings every time. Ituo is doing great things doing all their lights right the first time!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> Had to check back with this.
> 
> Still loving this on the bars. Been able to get out a couple times lately. Been using it for around town/commuting type riding lately and works great.
> 
> ...


Yes Tigris, I would be very interested in your runtime/ouput test and see how they compare to mine. You probably seen the post but an XP3 is on its way to me for evaluation, i should have it early this week, can't wait. I to being commuting to work with the WIZX20,and it is a good light. I have played a little with different optics, but I have come back to the stock one.. Also done some forest filming of a club ride we did a while back. Some was just with the WIZ20 and other with the a GLOWORM X2 on my lid, pretty happy with the results! (films on my review thread) I am a firm believer of twin set up for MB ie bar and helmet light, but if you are on a budget and do road and for instance XC and can only afford one light , that WIZ20 work well for both. Something else I like about the WIZ X series is the fact that they take standards batteries but you don't have to get them out for charging!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya that's the thing with this light. If you have money for only one light, CANNOT BEAT THE WIZ 20!!!! Especially with the convenience of the ability to USB charge anywhere.

That said it would be cool (though unsure what the market would think) if their USB charging system was made into an external little adapter that we could plug 8.4V packs into. Would be slow on anything but a 2 cell, but be amazing to have for weekend trips and such where wall plugs arent so easy to come by but you have you vehicle with you, use a car USB adapter. Or I also have a USB solar cell meant to be attached on the back of a pack to charge during daytime riding or just put out in the sun to charge whatever.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok here's the graph, first ever full on test like this. I need to get a way my computer can just track all this. Using a camera on time lapse photo mode, then manually type the numbers in.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK heres a cleaned up version. Stinks Ill have to use my computer for graph pictures (open office) but google docs to go with all my other stuff.

Google link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ahaJ-ix5SjPrY0JRRO4Rp48C-RW1y34wqt699xkXNSU/edit#gid=0


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry if it's already been mentioned, I searched the thread and found no mention but now the ITUO lights are on Gearbest, for decent prices.

Ituo Wiz20 Cree XM - L2 1500Lm Rechargeable LED Bike Light-69.66 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have just checked and they are using some of my photos without even asking permission!!!!! :nono:


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well they don't have permission for any of it, and pricing is manufacturer regulated to protect dealers so anyone who orders there wont get them.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> Well they don't have permission for any of it, and pricing is manufacturer regulated to protect dealers so anyone who orders there wont get them.


Okay but how can Gearbest be selling these without the manufacturer's knowledge? That said , "Why would they sell to not make a profit"? This is all VERY, VERY STRANGE!. They are also selling the Wiz-1.

This I will say, "If I were truly looking for a great duel ( Cree ) emitter self-contained lamp I ( might ) roll the dice on one of these"....Gearbest or no Gearbest. Worst that could happen is that it wouldn't come and I'd have to file a Paypal claim. For the price they're asking I'd figure it would be worth the risk. ( **Keep in mind that they probably made a mistake on the listed price so expect it to change real fast  ) ....ummm...then again this is Gearbest we're talking about. Well....while I might like to have a Wiz20 I think I'll pass on this...but only because it's Gearbest. :idea::nonod: Now if Kaidomain were to sell these I'd already have my order in.

It all boils down to this; *Gearbest or not to Gearbest (?)...that is the question.

( *People thinking of jumping on one of these..remember...it's Chinese New Years. No orders will ship for a couple weeks )


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Skyraider59 said:


> I have just checked and they are using some of my photos without even asking permission!!!!! :nono:


I just took a look at the ad again. Yeah, you're right, they are using some of your photos. The thing is those photos were likely provided to Gearbest by ITUO ( brand emblem is on photos ). Seeing that you are reviewing their lamps ( and they provide the lamps for free ) I don't think I'd complain about it too much. The way I look at it, the photos once posted on a public domain are free to copy. It would of been nice though if they had linked the photos to your review as that would have giving you some street cred. Anyway, I've seen other people do reviews and copy photos from manufacturer's website and post them online. Most of the time they never say where the photos came from. I guess ITUO probably figured, "What goes around, comes around"..."Good for the goose, good for the gander".

@tigris, You have ties to some people at Gearbest. Have you been able to confirm whether Gearbest is going to be a dealer for ITUO? If so do they actually have the lamps to sell?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Their on holiday, but my contact at Ituo said no they wont. The info GB has is from the distributor Ituo is using. GB has access to the same distributor. The pictures they have arent even the ones of the updated (after reviews) version, changes to the rear cover retention.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dealsmachine also has beam-shots that appear to be from Sykraider 59 and similar pricing too (no surprise).
Mole


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Problem with the internet once posted you kind of have to rely on people courtesy to ask your permission for using your material. I have just received such an inquiry from the UK distributor and I have authorised them to use my review or photos on their website. Bright Bike Lights | Lights for Mountain Biking, Running and Orienteering

I also have email my ITUO contact yesterday, to try to get some answers , but he is on holiday. All I can say, when they did not have any dealers/distributors, I asked him about selling on ebay or Chinese Internet Giants and they were not interested by that type of business they wanted distributors in different countries, so like you guys I am not sure what is going on. The photos with ITUO brand name on gearbest don't appear to be ITUO photos as ITUO website photos are different! Also the WIZ1 has an incredible RETAIL PRICE on Gearbest, not in line with ITUO RP. All very strange!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

MRMOLE said:


> Dealsmachine also has beam-shots that appear to be from Sykraider 59 and similar pricing too (no surprise).
> Mole


yes you are right, all lifted from my review, I had a look , they are hosted now their website, so even If i did put a kind of watermark or © that would be too late.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I have a neighbor kid I see riding in the dark and want to give him an older well functioning 300L commuter light. That would give me a good reason to grab this wiz20 from gearbest. It seems pretty legit but I've only used gb once and was pretty satisfied with service. anybody pulled the trigger?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Gearbest doesn't have them and as I understand it won't be able to neither. 

Best to order from ituo directly if you want the light.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2015)

tigris99 said:


> Gearbest doesn't have them and as I understand it won't be able to neither.
> 
> Best to order from ituo directly if you want the light.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Are you sure, tigris?
Ituo Wiz20 Cree XM - L2 1500Lm Rechargeable LED Bike Light-69.66 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

100%. This is my thread reviewing for ituo . So I talk directly to them. They know about it as well but china is on Holiday, waiting to see the final outcome (at best prices will go up to proper if GB is allowed to carry them at all)


Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2015)

I have faith in you, tigris. But either ITUO or GB is lying. Simple as that.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Wire said:


> I have faith in you, tigris. But either ITUO or GB is lying. Simple as that.


Well, if I had to put money on it I'd bet that it was GBest doing the lying...But...
It's also quite possible that this is a case of, "Right hand not knowing what the Left hand is doing". If true than no one is really lying and the people who are suppose to know really don't know or just know what someone else is telling them is suppose to be true... ( does that make sense?  )

I guess what this boils down to is, "We really don't know if GB has the lamps or not BECAUSE"...."We don't know if we can trust what the Chinese distributors are telling us".

The only way we're going to know for sure is if someone ( on forum ) pulls the trigger on one of these ( from Gearbest ) and posts up when ( or if ) they get the product in their hand. While I might like to have one of these lamps it's not gonna be me. I'm still smelling the stink of my last GB transaction.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

$10 off a $100 order email coupon from the controversial Gearbest. Now the decision to order the wiz20 is getting more difficult. With some panasonics and a few odds and ends this would make a crazy good deal. If it wasn't for the nw emitters i would not even consider this light. I'm on the fence but falling to the dark side....


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Dirt Road said:


> $10 off a $100 order email coupon from the controversial Gearbest. Now the decision to order the wiz20 is getting more difficult. With some panasonics and a few odds and ends this would make a crazy good deal. If it wasn't for the nw emitters i would not even consider this light. I'm on the fence but falling to the dark side....


Well if you go with Gearbest I'll be rooting for your success. Be smart though, use Paypal and use a dedicated courier like DHL if you can. Take a picture of the ad for your records and if something happens don't be afraid to reference this forum if you have any problems with Paypal or GB. Cover as many bases as you can before ordering. I'd even recommend getting in contact with GB customer service FIRST just to confirm that they indeed have the item in stock. If they say they have the item in stock, second step, tell them to send you an email indicating that they have the item in stock BEFORE YOU ORDER, then save the email.....Okay, time to go for it, let's rock..:rockon:


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Thx for the pointers, but my lbs has built my new bike today. So I'm out of the running. Cash strapped for a bit. My take on this situation is kinda like when Wally World is going to carry some product. They get the price they want. The manufacturer will make profit on sheer volume. And hopefully not cutting corners which is kinda inevitable. Negotiate at a street market. Or Hong Kong stock exchange....cutthroat pricing.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Received a reply from the folks at Gearbest if they physically had this light in stock...." Hi, it is not in stock temporarily.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Dirt Road said:


> Received a reply from the folks at Gearbest if they physically had this light in stock...." Hi, it is not in stock temporarily.


I am trying so, so hard not to laugh....:arf:...If I bite my tongue any harder I won't be able to talk tomorrow.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

ITUO doesn't do business with Gearbest, fastech etc. And we also don't allow our distributors/dealers to sell to them. They just list our products on their website.
And we don't provide guarantee or any services on those products purchase from them.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

nathan89 said:


> Sorry if it's already been mentioned, I searched the thread and found no mention but now the ITUO lights are on Gearbest, for decent prices.
> 
> Ituo Wiz20 Cree XM - L2 1500Lm Rechargeable LED Bike Light-69.66 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com


 I have just received an Email from my contact in Ituo, who is confirming That Ituo DO NOT SUPPLY Gearbest or Fastech or any other websites like them. Gearbest and others are just trying it on in the hope of getting orders. So this confirm also what Tigris did tell us and what I have heard in the past from Ituo. They looking to establish their business via Distributors in various countries which can look after Ituo customers. So they will not sale via Chinese websites like Gearbest.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK received the updated/finished version today.

Wasn't really much to change besides the rear cover, they completely did away with the latch. Instead they went with a rotating lock on the rear cover. VERY NICE work on it too.

Rotates 90deg to unlock and cover comes off to access cells (got cells with this one). Nice and secure, clean and quality finish. Was rather surprised to see their fix for the issue. So much better.

Also, they will be offering wider pattern optics. 25deg and 45deg. The 25 deg is a bit different looking than you would expect for a beam. The tight spot is still hidden in the middle but a very smooth transition going out to the edge. Same as the ones I've gotten from fasttech/leddna. Beam is squared out as well (think GW x2/xs optics).

I'll get some beam shots tomorrow night if rain stays away. Hopefully able to see differences between optics on pics. It's pretty subtle unless you have 2 lights side by side or a similar light on the 10deg optics. Then you really notice it.

Oh and one other surprise I didn't expect, very professional, cleanly translated instructions. Little booklet. Much easier to sort out messing with the light programming and such.


























Also, Ituo is in the US now. 
www.ItouLights.com

new wiz20s are supposed to be coming in or in stock. Another nice thing about Ituo is the US location is providing service and support so no waiting forever for warranty matters. I was told they will be stocking everything:

Lights
Batteries
Optics
Parts
And the QR gopro handlebar mount we've been bugging them for.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Sounds like Ituo has a solid plan with having US dealer. The light itself seems far above the big brand commuter light offerings. Definitely on my radar. Curious about the tint and what you would compare it to Tigress?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's the same as most neutral white lights. 3C 4750-5000k tint.

Way I understand it, it's far more than a dealer, it's actually a branch of Ituo. Dealers can't provide full support. ItouLights is set up to make repairs to lights, everything. 

Pretty nice deal I think.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Like the the new redesigned rear battery door, no chance of coming undone, saying this I have been using my early review sample WIZ20 with the top release lever daily and have not experienced any problems.
Regarding the new optics. Is that a standard smooth finish optic with a wide angle lens in front of it, or are they wide angle optics? Also would be interested to know if the new optic/lens style does reduce the OF output slightly in comparison to their earlier sample with plain smooth optics. looking forward to see your beam shots.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have my first version too. I modded mine cause the clip broke and dumped the cells. Now a screw and aluminum clip work good.

New optics are just textured on the front. Nothing different besides that vs the 10 deg optics. Their not wide angle in the sense most think, these are wide spot (25 and 45 deg). Same white holders and everything.

Optics loss increased by only about 20 lumens vs 10deg optics. So very little and impossible to notice. Well unless your one of those that doesn't understand how wider beam pattern effects perceived brightness.

Going to take the new one out from a ride tonight in the fatty.

These are definitely NOT JUST COMMUTER LIGHTS. I use my original one more than any other for a bar light when I go to my trails a few minutes away. Trails further away I bring light that uses pack just for the extra run time. And being they put out almost as much light as a GW X2, more then plenty for a bar light.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK couple pics from tonight. These are with the 45deg optic. I like this set up for the bars. Spreads the light out nice and even. Spent most of my ride on medium.

One side note, seems they fixed PWM, I wasn't seeing it like I did in the prototype with camera or git2 action cam!!!




























Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes, PWM fixed.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK had to share what I saw a bit ago.

Seems Ituo is lowering their prices. Not sure for how long or anything but the wiz20, batteries and all for $100. For those that may be on the fence, here you go. If i didn't have the new version already Id jump on this. Me and my "addiction" lol. If I find out anything about all of it I'll post up.

https://www.ituolights.com/products/wiz20

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Dang, that's a great price. $100 is less than I paid for a 800l big brand with the cool blue emmitter. Too good to pass up, thx Tigress. My bank acct hates you, lol.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Tigress did you get a chance to check out the cells offered with the wiz20? Any info is good cause my wiz20 is in the mail. In hindsight I should have just gotten the light minus batteries. But if they are quality cells, all good! Thx


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> Tigress did you get a chance to check out the cells offered with the wiz20? Any info is good cause my wiz20 is in the mail. In hindsight I should have just gotten the light minus batteries. But if they are quality cells, all good! Thx


Thanks for asking about the battery quality. If I didn't have a $7 paypal balance I probably would have ordered the day you did (have to wait till Monday for bank transfer to clear). Battery decision pending the answer you get from Tigress. Will be able to dump my TAZ 1500 (worst light purchase I ever made).
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry, been sick so didn't get as far as the batteries.

Yeap I got cells this time.

And I accidently got to do capacity test lol. After my ride (that the pic is from) I threw the light in my bag....it got turned on and I didn't realize it. So figured I'd charge via my good charger and find out.

I charged in parallel on it( set ups for Li-Ion balancing right now) I got 6254 mah, so 3127mah per cell. Lumen output was consistent with using any of my other cells including my 3200mah LG cells (which I think these may be based on performance)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Dirt Road said:


> Tigress did you get a chance to check out the cells offered with the wiz20? Any info is good cause my wiz20 is in the mail. In hindsight I should have just gotten the light minus batteries. But if they are quality cells, all good! Thx


Hi Dirt Road,

ITUO only makes high quality products. So the batteries are also high quality. The battereis for wiz20 we use are panasonic 3200mAh cells, protected. Thanks.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh, panasonic, didnt see that coming! Nice, saves me having to pull the wrap off one lol.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Very good. Approved! 👍


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

ITUO Manufacturer said:


> Hi Dirt Road,
> 
> *ITUO only makes high quality products.* So the batteries are also high quality. The battereis for wiz20 we use are panasonic 3200mAh cells, protected. Thanks.


Glad to here this is important to you. I Plan on ordering a wiz20 as soon as my bank transfer hits my PayPal account. I'm also very interested in your upcoming mountain bike lights. Any idea how long before they are released for sale?
Mole


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi MRMOLE,

Thanks for your support. We will send out samples of Wiz-XP2 for review about in the middle of April and first batch to be available around late of April or early of May. Then next coming is XP4, then XP3.


----------



## barretttx (Dec 6, 2015)

Could I use unprotected LG 3500mAh MJ1 flat top batteries in this light?

Also, could I use this light as a charger to charge a single 18650?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No and no.

The light has no protection for voltage either direction, it's designed for being used with protected cells only. It's literally optimized for the length of button top protected to minimize resistance across the springs. 

Also this light is set up for 8.4v, not 4.2v. The USB charger circuit is stepped up to 8.4v (done in the light) So a single cell is not useable at all in these. WIZ 2 is the light that will use and charge a single 18650 cell, but again, protected cells only.

I know there are people that will not like the "protected only" but too many people are careless with Li-Ion cells.  So i understand Ituo's stance on the matter (yeap even I had to ask about it cause I use unprotected cells for alot of stuff) Saw a video on the news a few weeks ago of a guy that had a modded ecig that the Li-Ion cell (was inside the ecig) went critical in his pocket. 

Now that I clarified that, you "can" use a pair of unprotected cells, no guarantees on performance as my prototype only had the springs at the driver and brass buttons on the rear cover. New version has springs at both ends. But flat top will likely still have issues with flickering in rought stuff. I could be wrong and at some point I'll try it out. But in version one that was definitely a NO GO due to flickering when it got bumpy. BUT, and I STRESS THIS POINT: be very cautious to make sure you don't over discharge and not advised to charge the cells in it unless your going to sit there the entire time. As I said, system is specifically designed to rely on cell protection circuits. 



Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok I know I'm going to catch flack for this. And honestly I probably am going to have a huge issue with that much weight.

But since I have the prototype and the new production version, I'm going to try one on the helmet. Some people like full self contained on the lid. And it has its appeal.

So for the "sake of science" and against my preferences, I'm going to tweak a Vanc gopro adapter to mount on my prototype and put 10deg optics back in it. Then run new version on the 45s it has now on the bars. This way I can give my observations of having all the weight up high versus 2 cell on the back and light head up top/front.

See how this goes.










Initial observations though: definitely feel the weight that high up. Have to snug my helmet a bit to keep it stable.

Now since there has been requests for helmet use. I wonder if we can convince Ituo to make something better than what I have going on. Those that use self contained (aka flashlights) may be OK with this on the lid if it wasn't up on a gopro mount set up. Of course you loose adjustability so there's a catch there. Weight higher up or being able to easily adjust the angle of the light.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Order placed*


OK, wheels are in motion, I just placed my Wiz20 order. With all that heat-sink surface area I anticipate this should be a very good light for the hot climate I ride in.
*
Tigress99* - I see Ituo has added some product availability dates on the website, any teaser information on the XP series would be appreciated too!! Also I have a Bell Super who's GoPro mount looks like it may lower the mounting height over the picture you posted. Like you this wouldn't be my first choice for helmet duty but I'll at least post a picture. 
"New Light", my Fatbikes are so excited (my other bikes would be too if I rode them anymore). 
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

All I know so far is to expect a sample for review in couple weeks. Not sure if they'll be ready to sell at that point or not, well see. Seems samples go out a bit before product is ready to go. Maybe this time theyll be ready close to the same time.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

My WIZ20 was delivered. Excellent service by Keith at Ituo. Gonna put it on my cross/gravel bike. Excited to try it out, but I'm about 7 states away from home.
Give us a complete review MRMOLE!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

tigris99 said:


> .......definitely feel the weight that high up. Have to snug my helmet a bit to keep it stable.
> 
> Now since there has been requests for helmet use. I wonder if we can convince Ituo to make something better than what I have going on. Those that use self contained (aka flashlights) may be OK with this on the lid if it wasn't up on a gopro mount set up. Of course you loose adjustability so there's a catch there. Weight higher up or being able to easily adjust the angle of the light.


The non-finned version of my LoPro adapter would drop the height by 1/4" or so. Might not improve it much, but couldn't hurt.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks Vanc, didnt even think about grabbing that one. Every little bit helps for where that weight sits.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

USPS tracking shows delivery of my Wiz20 Thursday 4/7. Good timing as our weather will be changing Friday with possible rain. 90° expected Thursday though so should be great evening/night temps. and hope to get at least a couple of hours on the light. Enough time for initial Wiz20 vs. Taz 1500 comparison and if weather is bad for the weekend I'll get some indoor tests in (bounce, center beam and thermal). Be waiting for the Postman so I can get the batteries full charged in time.
Mole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Sure is nice not waiting a month for shipping. Getting spoiled between Ituo and Action. Looking forward to your review MRMOLE.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> Sure is nice not waiting a month for shipping. Getting spoiled between Ituo and Action. *Looking forward to your review MRMOLE*.


If there's anything in particular you have questions on let me know and I'll try to focus on that some during my first ride. Otherwise it's just gonna be a basic first impression and comparison to my current self-contained light it will be replacing.
Mole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Any additional info on optics would be great! Wiz20 runtime, quality, mounting hardware.
Definitely interested in seeing how this light stacks up against another self contained brand!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> Any additional info on optics would be great! Wiz20 runtime, quality, mounting hardware.
> Definitely interested in seeing how this light stacks up against another self contained brand!


If everything goes as planned I'll definitely evaluate the mounting system and have a comparison to my universally liked Taz 1500. Runtimes to follow (Tigress99 already published an very nice graph on this) + thermal tests. I have some of the optional 25° optics coming with the light and am going to see if my Gloworm optics can be fitted (will do bounce and center beam tests). Field testing the optics will take a while as I like to try them in different areas. Look forward to your impressions of the Wiz20 too!
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mole, I tried the GW optics, it's a no go. Face plate won't sit correctly.

Dirt, I did post all of that in the beginning of this thread. The graph is shown in minutes so you get run time and all that (though my cells weren't Ituo, I didn't have those I used my own in original review). Also videos showing everything as well for stock optics.

Im definitely anxious to get Moles feedback as well. I compared this against my Fenix bc30r, and this blows Fenix lights AWAY!!! Mole having more high quality lights to compare against will give a better comparison than mine though.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok Mole, patiently waiting

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Ok Mole, patiently waiting
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Sorry this took so long, I had some internet related problems that prevented me from accessing this thread.

The Wiz20 looks are striking (IMO)! Everything is well finished metal and exibits a look of quality that Ituo should be proud of (had to say this cause it really stood out the first time I handled the light). Unfortunately a later than usual postal delivery, longer than anticipated changing time, and an earlier than predicted storm arrival prevented me from getting to test the light on an actual ride. I did run some bounce-test / center-beam numbers and included my GW X2 and Taz 1500 for comparison.

Lux...................bounce test,,,,...,,,center-beam (x 100)

Wiz20....................170...........................51.1

Taz1500................136.4.........................31.2

GW X2..................190.9..........................65.9
(2 spot optics)

***** Bounce-tests always favor a narrower beam (my guess is that the Taz 1500 and Wiz20 produce about the same power in lumins, the Taz has a much wider but less intense beam).

More later!
Mole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Good start! hope the weather is suitable for a ride report! Here in Indy rain/snow mix. Enuff already!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Same here dirt. Was mix then looked like a blizzard for a while today. Obviously too warm to stick (I'm West of you) but swear mother nature went bi-polar on us.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Well we still have less than perfect weather here but I did manage to get a few miles of use with the Wiz20 tonight. UI is pretty much second nature to me having owned Gloworms for a while. The QR mount does what it's supposed to and attaches the light very securely. A secure light helps make the top mounted mode button so easy to use I just had to tap it with my gloved index finger (Wow). I took my Taz 1500 along for comparison and the Wiz20 just blows it away in the ease of use items I just mentioned. Beam patterns aren't comparable. The Taz is very floody and the Wiz is much more of a spot pattern, lots more throw but still wide enough for the paved canal banks I rode tonight. I think the main point here is that you can change optics on the Ituo light and adjust to your preference. At this point I think I need some more time on the light to more closely evaluate its performance but so far I'm pretty happy.
Mole

Tigress99 - What problems did you have when trying to use the Gloworm optics? I have a couple of unused white outer shells and my GW spots snapped right into them. I don't have the proper tool to take the face plate off but it looks like the outer shell would be the points of contact. Is there some sort of surprise under the face plate?


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Sounds like the wiz20 is going to be a good road/rail trail light. Just what I was after. Hows the tint on the wiz20 and what light if any compares? Thx!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mole:

I just went back and checked, the original I was having issues with the holes for the optics being machined exceptionally tight to the white holders. THe GW optics fit the holders but they spread the locking tabs just slightly and wouldnt allow the faceplate to tighten properly. I just tried it against the newest one, and you have to tighten the screws up pretty darn good to get the face plate to seat down fully, but GW optics fit in it. The original I was afraid of stripping the screws or snapping them off if I tightened any hard. New version has a bit more wiggle room.

DIrt,

Heres my help on that: been using the light A LOT since the start of this thread. Has been my go to bar light when im in a hurry or when its been really cold out. Tint is the same as most NW lights we've messed with around here. Ive sid it earlier but I have no problem saying it again: may not be the brightest or a "fit all" beam pattern (thank goodness for easily available optics) but its solid. Fat bike on trails, through snow, rain mud and on my trail bike getting the snot beat outta it. the original still runs like brand new. the newest versions are literally IDENTICAL inside. ONLY difference to the 2 lights is the rear cover design and the PWM frequency correction.

At least in my opinion, I think youll love yours once you get to use it. Just remember its not cool white so its not going to be what you may be used to.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok so was checking to see if there was updates on the XP series. I'll be getting a XP2 for review in a couple weeks or so. As long as there is no issues they should be available shortly after.

There's this though:
https://www.ituolights.com/products/ituo-wiz20-1500lm-cw-bike-light-w-2x-3200mah-18650-batteries

cool white version of the wiz20. That's new. I'm not a CW person but I know plenty here are so I thought I'd share it. Ituo was against CW versions of their lights but seems they are giving it try.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Got caught in the rain today so the Wiz20 got a 10 mi. drizzle to down-pour water-tight test, PASS. No issues and not surprising after taking the bezel off last night (to change optics) and seeing how well it is sealed. Good seals, kind of a PITA to reassemble though.

Previously mentioned rain also has kept me inside this afternoon giving me time to do some thermal testing. Very cool running light. After 10 min. in 77° ambient temp. room it only went up to 106° (Yinding hit 119° after 2 min.) (no airflow on max. intensity setting, both lights). After 15 min. (high setting again) in front of a 10 in. fan - 96.5°case temp. Wiz20 also cools quickly so it appears the thermal path is good.
A+ on the thermal test.

(Optics note): Got the Gloworm optics to fit. When putting them in the white optic holders you need to make sure the retention tabs are pushed back into original position or filed down a little (still a tight fit as Tigress99 mentioned). GW spots only provided a 1% advantage over the stock optics on my light-meter so not worth the expense IMO for this light. Havn't ridden with them though and pretty sure I'll like the GW wide-angles (elliptical) better than the symmetric wide-angle accessory ones. Optics take time to evaluate.

Still getting to know the Wiz20 and everything looks great so far!
Mole


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

For those who prefer cool white, the wiz20 CW version (limited quantity) is available at ITUO USA (www.ituolights.com)

Here is the link: 
https://www.ituolights.com/products/ituo-wiz20-1500lm-cw-bike-light-w-2x-3200mah-18650-batteries


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Looks like Friday, I'll be hitting the local canal path. Do an unscientific light throw down to see if the wiz20 is the light I think it is! Waitin on yr optics report mole. Cool that Ituo is offering a cool white version.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Tried something new with the light last night (dual GW wide-angle optics). 41 mi. total, 30 with lights on, mostly canal banks with a few trail mi. (twisty, rocky, relatively flat), no helmet light, Taz1500 along to compare. Taz had more light around the front wheel and a little wider beam both of which were of far less advantage than the additional throw the Wiz20 still had (over 10% center-beam test on my lux-meter). On the canal set up this way the Wiz20 had comfortable throw but I was on the Mukluk (cruise speed around 15 mph) so it may not be enough for a faster mtn. or road bike. What I was most happy about is that I had no problems with battery life on this ride. This is what I would call a typical ride for me and the power indicator was still blue when I got home using a mix of low (50%), med (80%), and some high (100%). Love the light so far, looking forward to trying one of Ituo's mtn. lights when they release them.
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice test Mole. Seems just that GW optics don't spread as wide as the Taz which would explain the better throw as well.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

41 miles on a fatbike? Nice job MRMOLE. Great info on the wiz20! Optics info top notch.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Nice test Mole. Seems just that GW optics don't spread as wide as the Taz which would explain the better throw as well.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk











As you can see the Taz has more than one beam pattern. Extra light around the front tire and a wider beam are easily understandable looking at the bottom emitter but I would have though the 2 upper ones would have provided more distance punch than the GW Elliptical optic equipped Wiz20. Normally I'd ride with a helmet light too which would make the difference in throw between the two lights less important, I was just trying to describe the difference in the two light's beam pattern. Haven't yet found an area where the Wiz20 hasn't performed better for me than the Taz which says a lot considering how well though of the Taz 1500 is by other reviewers and owners.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> 41 miles on a fatbike? Nice job MRMOLE. Great info on the wiz20! Optics info top notch.


Thanks! I still have the symetrical 25° optics I got off the Ituo website when I ordered the Wiz20 to try and I'd like to actually do a ride with the GW spots. Even though the light-meter #'s are almost identical to the stock spot optics in the past with other lights the GW spots had a slightly wider beam (especially right off the front of the light) which I would probably prefer.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*25° optics??????*











First thoughts when I saw the heavily textured optic surface was that I'm probably not going to like these. Usually this type of optic spreads light excessively diminishing throw and light intensity and are not worth these trade-offs for a wider beam. Not this time!

Ride (24mi., 50/50 dirt/pavement) impressions: Beam narrower than expected. Actually a very nice width for this type of light but probably closer to 15° than 25° IMO. Throw also a surprise as in seemed very good. Next surprise - light-meter testing. As with the Gloworm spot this optic produced slightly better lux #'s in both the bounce test and center-beam measurement (retested with same results). A 25° optic shouldn't have better lux #'s than a 10° in these tests. This is the best optic I've tried in this light and the one I'll probably end up using in the Wiz20. 
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> View attachment 1064063
> 
> 
> ...This is the best optic I've tried in this light and the one I'll probably end up using in the Wiz20.
> Mole


Interesting. This dimpled ( textured ) optic, was this the optic that came standard in the Wiz20 or did you have to buy this extra? I'm thinking it would be interesting to see how this 25° optic would work in other lamps. Anyway I'm thinking that the dimples just add a bit more spill similar to what a textured reflector does to a torch. That would help explain why it doesn't necessarily kill the throw.

Looks like the Wiz 20 is going to cover a lot of bases. Self-contained, very good quality, programmable UI, neutral emitters, road/MTB usable and lastly all at a decent price. Kudos to the ITUO people. :thumbsup: I'm still looking forward to the ITUO triple Mountain bike lamp.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I was looking at the difference in the optics and seems the center is identical so the spot itself before hitting the texture is the same. Then the texture to me seems to create a similar beam to the glowworm spot optics. That more square looking pattern.

Mole I have to agree they don't look like 25deg, more somewhere close to 15. I have some 45s too I'll test against other optics. And I have some 60s on the the way. I know I like the 45s myself for trail use and I have enough dual emitter lights I can try each set side by side.

Cat, the optics are purchased separately, the light still comes with 10deg spot optics. Things may change down the line cause as we know, Ituo pays close attention to MTBR and what we post. So if enough people prefer the bit bigger beam, I'm betting they'll change them.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice work on the wiz20 Mole. I rolled my ankle so no bike for me tonight. Well at least I get to play with my new light with a cold beer and an ice pack on the porch. Maybe I'll test out the strobe mode on passing traffic! Looks like you found a good optics setup!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> QUOTE=Cat-man-do;12582810]Interesting. This dimpled ( textured ) optic, was this the optic that came standard in the Wiz20 or did you have to buy this extra? I'm thinking it would be interesting to see how this 25° optic would work in other lamps. Anyway I'm thinking that the dimples just add a bit more spill similar to what a textured reflector does to a torch. That would help explain why it doesn't necessarily kill the throw.











Here's the optics that came stock in the Wiz20. Looks like the LEDDNA 10° that a lot of people have been using in the Yinding & BT21. Throw (center-beam) lux #'s were a little higher with the dimpled optic.
Mole

***Yes, they were extra***


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Well had a chance to unbox my new Wiz20. I have to say, Tigress and MRMOLE are not exaggerating! This is a nicely built light. First impressions are very positive.


----------



## ionutph (May 10, 2009)

Can this be bought in Europe? The address is locked on US. I also tried with PayPal, but the checkout procedure is also for US address.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> Nice work on the wiz20 Mole. I rolled my ankle so no bike for me tonight. Well at least I get to play with my new light with a cold beer and an ice pack on the porch. Maybe I'll test out the strobe mode on passing traffic! Looks like you found a good optics setup!


Well how's the ankle? Things like injury's and work can get in the way when trying to find the time to do a light evaluation. Hope your feeling better so you can share some of your impressions of your new toy (Wiz20). I've been using mine with the 25° optics and it's working perfect for my needs. Unlike all my other self-contained lights it's soooo nice to not have to worry about runtime!
Mole


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

ionutph said:


> Can this be bought in Europe? The address is locked on US. I also tried with PayPal, but the checkout procedure is also for US address.


You can contact UK dealer:
Bright Bike Lights | Lights for Mountain Biking, Running and Orienteering
[email protected]


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Dealer in the UK Is BrightBikeLights.com, but I can see that Ituo have replied already


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> . ...Unlike all my other self-contained lights it's soooo nice to not have to worry about runtime!
> Mole


MRM, are you finding that the Wiz20 is better for handling the Arizona heat?

I would think with the bigger size of the lamp that the heat build-up would be more readily dissipated. (?)


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> MRM, are you finding that the Wiz20 is better for handling the Arizona heat?
> 
> I would think with the bigger size of the lamp that the heat build-up would be more readily dissipated. (?)


My impression so far is that the Wiz20 is far better at dissipating heat than any other light I've ever owned. While it won't be long before I can tell you how it handles 100° ride temps. at the moment 85° is about the highest I've used the Wiz20 in. Here's a couple of notable examples of how it performs: 1) The last couple of miles of the trail section of last nights ride I did with a group of about 10 riders so the speeds were a little higher than normal for me (approx. 10 mph). When we got to the trailhead we stopped and I removed my glove and grabbed the light (was set @ 80% power, estimated 80°). I wouldn't even describe it as warm, more like barely any detectable temp. 2) Last week I did a no airflow test (77° ambient) and my infrared thermometer only indicated 106° case temp. after 10 min. (most of my lights reach 150° case temp. and activate their thermal protection modes around 5 min.). My guess is the Wiz20 is going to handle AZ. summers just fine.
Mole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm sooo jonesin to ride with my wiz20. Still hobbling around. Definitely seems to have good throw with stock optics. Don't know if the flood is sufficient for my application yet. Definitely have my eye on Ituo 25deg optics. I gotta try changing my bt21 optics as a warmup. I won't be as broken-hearted if it goes badly. I'll still be pissed, love my bt21!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry about the ankle man, been down that rode many times. Only time it's kept me off the bike is if I couldn't hobble to it without a lot of pain . kept me off trails plenty, but I've "sucked it up" just to get a short ride in. Sometimes it actually helped. Other times my wife threatened to sell my bikes if I tried it again before I was healed.

Only you can know, but you'd be surprised at how much a little cruise might do for you.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

As promised, video segment from last weekend. Dont mind the noise. I knew my rear brake was rubbing, couldnt figure out why till I got back to the trail head. My 29er sat all winter and one piston was sticking on the rear. THe one thing I didnt think to check before taking out. Once i figured it out was an easy fix but not easy to find off a helmet light and nothing else.

Wiz20 on the 25deg optics on the bars and my XS on the lid


----------



## c8stom (May 19, 2015)

I have read this thread with great interest. I am currently considering purchasing a Volt 1600 for commuting but this Wiz20 has caught my attention. 

Putting value for money aside, can anyone compare it's output, throw, beam pattern, build quality and general usability with the volt 1600? In one video I saw, the wiz20 battery cover appears to be easy to pop open, almost too easy, is it secure ?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The video you saw as the prototype version. A few weeks ago I posted pics of the new version. NO WAY that it's coming open randomly now. It was one of the changes we reviewers pointed out. Instead of that little latch it has a twist lock where the handle locks into the back cover. You pop it out then have to twist it to release the back cover. It's basically a solid twist lock with a redundancy of the little handle locking into the rear cover.

Pretty sweet set up now for that.

Wiz20 does one thing most lights like it can't, you can choose your beam pattern by simply changing optics. The US location will change them for free at time of order as well. 

Based on what I've done and Mole has very happily pointed out, the wide spot optic is a great mix of good throw while having the spill needed to see in close.

As for output, wiz20 is neutral white vs I know the volt is cool white. So easier on everyone's eyes and can see color and detail around you better. Lumens are going to be fairly close. Within 100 lumens I would guess which you'd never be able to see the difference in use.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## c8stom (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for the detailed reply. I'll order one once I can find a dealer where I live.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Great Video Tigris, what camera are you using?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

My Gitup git2 I think, lol. Otherwise my git1. But since video is pretty stable and light is a little more yellow than it should be, gonna say git2.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Great video Tigress. Demonstrates perfectly why I prefer neutral tint lights.
Gonna hit my local path tonight with the wiz20 on my bars. Ankle is good to go now!
Had an opportunity to ride a path next to the mighty Mississippi River last Sunday but 
Decided against it. Old age=slow heal.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> Great video Tigress. Demonstrates perfectly why I prefer neutral tint lights.
> Gonna hit my local path tonight with the wiz20 on my bars. Ankle is good to go now!
> Had an opportunity to ride a path next to the mighty Mississippi River last Sunday but
> Decided against it. Old age=slow heal.


Glad to hear you're on the mend. Enjoy your ride tonight!!!
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Interesting. This dimpled ( textured ) optic, was this the optic that came standard in the Wiz20 or did you have to buy this extra? *I'm thinking it would be interesting to see how this 25° optic would work in other lamps.* Anyway I'm thinking that the dimples just add a bit more spill similar to what a textured reflector does to a torch. That would help explain why it doesn't necessarily kill the throw.


Hey Cat,
Tried the Ituo 25° (white optic holder removed) in my Yinding and GW X2 last night. Bounce test and center-beam results were slightly better than the 10° optics I got from action (so close I'd call it a tie) with a little wider beam. GW XS spot optic still best results by about 5% (3X the cost though).
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

So I decided to try some of the 60° optics for commuting this week. Like having a low beam car headlight now, just without the cutoff. Think I just found my new bar light use optics for this thing. 

Playing with it more, I found d I can tone down my helmet light output too. Somewhere around 1800 on the XS (instead of its full blast just under 2500) and balance is nice and smooth where I like it.

Wish glowworm would make a good flood optic for just a big smooth spot or taller vertical wide angle. Too narrow for my liking.

One thing I'm loving about Ituo, so versatile with optics. Can't wait for the XP series as they'll have remotes, then I'll have my perfect trail lights.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> tigris99 said:
> 
> 
> > Wish glowworm would make a good flood optic for just a big smooth spot or taller vertical wide angle. Too narrow for my liking.
> ...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well the remote thing I'm going off the xp3 thread. So I figure they will.

Be a couple weeks yet last I knew a couple tweaks were made before starting first run.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Posting pics is way advanced. Love the Wiz20. Throws like a beast.... Needs more flood. Is there PWM evident? I can hear it in low modes. In turbo, no self contained light i have seen will come close. Tint is best like the bt21/bt40. Panasonic cells/ usb/ .optics/ and quality. Waiting on the h2 triple light from Ituo!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Pwm is not visible even on cameras with the new versions.

https://www.ituolights.com/collecti...s/21mm-pmma-optics-25-deg-medium-spot-pattern

https://www.ituolights.com/collecti...f-21mm-pmma-optics-25-deg-medium-spot-pattern

They offer other optics to widen up the beam just because stock it's more like a helmet light but some ppl prefer it.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> Posting pics is way advanced. Love the Wiz20. Throws like a beast.... Needs more flood. Is there PWM evident? I can hear it in low modes. In turbo, no self contained light i have seen will come close. Tint is best like the bt21/bt40. Panasonic cells/ usb/ .optics/ and quality. Waiting on the h2 triple light from Ituo!


 Hey Dirt Road,
It hasn't been too long since I got my Wiz20 and got to use it for the first time. You read all the good reviews but until you see the light and get to use is it really doesn't prepare you for how nice (awesome) this light is. I'm smiling (vicariously) along with you. No buyers remorse here!!!.
Mole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Seems Ituo is now on Amazon! I myself like my wiz20 a lot. Gonna tweak the optics (25d)
For more flood. Very high quality with a lot of versitility thrown in. I love the fact of no proprietary batteries for extended run times and optics changes. $99 bucks helps too!!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Not so good things about the Wiz20*



No horizontal aim adjustability. That's it, but something that should be addressed (IMO). Not a problem for most bikes but I do have one that the bars taper back quickly and with the wide mounting area of the Ituo clamp it makes the beam go off-center a little. Some might say it weighs too much (285 gm/light and mount) but I find it hard to criticize over engineering that results is very low operating temperatures. This is after all a commuter light not a performance light even though it acts like one in a lot of ways (almost every way).
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

For the sake of discussion:

I use pretty average bars so haven't experienced that EXCEPT on my mukluk which I have very little room to work with so I have to make sure my mount is up against my stem. Maybe in the future it could be implemented for those that need it. But I think cost would go up.

The weight thing, I used to look at that as well till I actually weighed a battery pack. A 4 cell battery pack weighs as much as this light does. And doesn't count the weight of whatever light head your using the pack for. Heck a 2 cell in a Fenix case is 150g in itself, add the light head and mount of a X2 and your well over 200g already. XS and 4 cell pack your in the 350g range.

So IMHO the weight is right in line with everything else that's out there. It's just whether you want the weight all in one or spread out (and more often than not increased weight). That's why I won't compare weights between self contained and light heads only. Have to compare light head with pack against a self contained unit and ALSO compare outputs since more lumens means bigger light head requirements (or more heat issues).

Now move from bars to helmet mounting and that's where the weight would be an issue for some. All the weight is up top. I can't even ride for long on pavement like that, just can't get used to it. But that's on a gopro adapter. It could be possible with a simple direct mount without the gopro style pivot but then would get a ton of people complaining that it's not adjustable enough. If you go gopro style then a bunch complaining weight is too high. Run into a "can't win and too much negative feedback" problem that way. Personally I'm always set and forget. I don't need to adjust once I'm set. Helmet light pointing slightly ahead of where I'm looking, bar light covering between front wheel and the edge of the helmet light.

Now put this up against other self contained lights, now only one light I've seen can run with this, the new gloworm CX lights. For alot higher cost to match output. Fenix and the others can't do it, don't come close. Heavy, low output, programming and so on, all insanely poor in comparison.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> No horizontal aim adjustability. That's it, but something that should be addressed (IMO). Not a problem for most bikes but I do have one that the bars taper back quickly and with the wide mounting area of the Ituo clamp it makes the beam go off-center a little.


Mount one of my GoPro adapters (if possible. I have not seen a Wiz20 yet) and use one of my swivel GoPro style mounts.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Requires custom mount for these, not a single screw system. 3 small torx screws holding the slide mount bracket to the light head.

Remember that's what I did was use one of your mounts, but had to get specific screws and drill extra holes to make it work.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I was pretty sure you had done one, but didn't remember the details.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Bar extender from the Gearbest website and my wiz20. Helps any cable clearing issues $11.99. Wont work on any bar bigger than 31.8mm, no worky on my cx bike.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have one of those extenders except only one clamp, saw no need for the dual clamp version at the time. Their great for many things.

Getting rather annoyed, the one weekend the weather was perfect to ride (last weekend) and trails were all open, I get hosed out of it again. Hopefully some trails are open this weekend.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Was 104° here today so tonight's ride involved some higher ride temperatures (90-95° est.). Ran the Wiz20 on highest setting for a couple of miles straight and then slowed down to 7-8 mph for another mile, stopped and checked the light, only warm. I've probably got another 15° before I see my highest ride temps. of the summer but it's starting to look like I'm just not going to be able to find a way to make this light overheat!
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I know there's a way to get then rather warm. On high for quite a while but not moving, no air flow.

Even then though I haven't been able to get it hot enough I couldn't pick it up (wouldn't want to hold onto it for long though)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> I know there's a way to get then rather warm. On high for quite a while but not moving, no air flow.
> 
> Even then though I haven't been able to get it hot enough I couldn't pick it up (wouldn't want to hold onto it for long though)
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


I'm sure given enough time with no air flow and a high ambient temperature would get it to the thermal protection mode. Looks like it's going to easily handle 100°+ ride temperatures with no problem though. When I first got the Wiz20 I ran it with no air flow for 10 min. and only got a case temp. reading of 106°. Far better resistance to heat than any other light I've seen.
Mole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

No thermal issues here. Of course is 48f temp. Could use a lil heat to warm the hands up!
I'm going to try my new flood optics out as soon as I get home.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's one thing I like is leave it on high, it keeps the light warm on cold nights. No cold temp effects on the Li-Ion cells. It's great. Perfect snow riding light as I get fully run time and if hand get cold just wrap them around the light. Takes the chill off.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> That's one thing I like is leave it on high, it keeps the light warm on cold nights. No cold temp effects on the Li-Ion cells. It's great. *Perfect snow riding light* as I get fully run time and if hand get cold just wrap them around the light. Takes the chill off.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


For me the thing that would make it a perfect snow riding light is the fact that the mode button would work well with heavy gloves.
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I didn't have any problems myself but I don't rely on heavy gloves (I hate them), I use pogies/bar mitts. So much easier. But too I can ride down into the high 20s on trails with nothing more than my bontrager racelite softshell gloves 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I just checked the extended forecast and predictions for my Thur.-Sunday weekend are 110°, 117°, 118° and 114°. This will be a good opportunity to test the Wiz20 in some really high ride temps. Expect some posted temp. test results this weekend.
Mole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Mole, look forward to yr to your findings. and yr crazy mon!!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I ride in some heat but ffs. Mole your nuts if you plan in riding in that. My cap is around 95, though I have horrible humidity more often than not, even dry heat like you it's 95 max for me.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Ok, put the 25d optics in today! pretty straightforward install. Hoping for more flood as the stock optics were good, and I'm sure a faster rider would appreciate the throw, but my slow 12-15mph pace (on smooth towpath rail trail) I wanted a touch more flood as I am not even close to outrunning this light. I also have the flood optics to try if these aren't to my liking. The optics are easy to install and swap out. I love having some options with beam patterns and most self contained lights offer nothing in options. Batteries as well.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> Ok, put the 25d optics in today! pretty straightforward install. Hoping for more flood as the stock optics were good, and I'm sure a faster rider would appreciate the throw, but my slow 12-15mph pace (on smooth towpath rail trail) I wanted a touch more flood as I am not even close to outrunning this light. I also have the flood optics to try if these aren't to my liking. The optics are easy to install and swap out. I love having some options with beam patterns and most self contained lights offer nothing in options. Batteries as well.


Glad to see you're finally trying these optics (25°). From my experience (and testing) you shouldn't lose any throw and gain a small but noticeable amount of flood. Your speeds and usage sound very similar to the rides I've been using my Wiz20 for so there's a good chance you'll like the 25s as much as I do. Look forward to hearing how the flood ones work for you too.

Got some 90°-95° ride temp. usage on the Wiz20 last night. Light remains unfazed and still only feels warm after a couple of miles of max. intensity usage. High temps. are going to ramp up real quick the next couple of days so should have no problem getting ride time in at over 100° ride temps (even though you guys think I'm nuts)
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*100°, No Problem!*



OK, as of last night I know the Wiz20 can handle 100° running at its max. setting. I even kept the speed below 8 mph for a mile or so and while it was starting to feel a lot warmer you could still grab the light and hold on without any discomfort. Good enough for me!
Mole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Good stuff MRMOLE. Looks like hot or cold, this light does its job. I've yet to ride with the new optics. Plus it's like 80 here, my cutoff is 75f.....


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

75f, that's like prime, push myself to the point of my legs barely able to hold my weight when I get back to the car type weather . I'm not in great shape and a big guy (still got like 30lbs I'm trying to loose, 276 lbs ATM).

But too I ride from 10F up to lower 90s. The high end kind of sucks cause jerseys are too heavy, trying to find shirts like one I used to have. Athletic short material but stupid thin, was way cooler than jerseys or the normal stuff I find at stores. Though being cheap and trying not to buy MORE UA gear. Wife cut me off on that for a while after everything I bought so I could dress "light" but still be warm for fat biking in the winter.

That said, I have NO IDEA how mole rides a fat bike in his temps. Above 80 it's the 29er, the fatty just drains me too fast cause I try to go as fast as I do on my 29er.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> that said, I have NO IDEA how mole rides a fat bike in his temps. Above 80 it's the 29er, the fatty just drains me too fast cause I try to go as fast as I do on my 29er.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Riding in the heat or cold mostly depends on what your used to. There's a summer night ride series here I participate in that sometimes has close to 200 riders attend so I know I'm not the only one riding in these temps. Things that help me: 155lb normal weight, 10,000+ miles a year, Ti Mukluk - 28lb, Carbon Beargrease - 23.6lb, 4.0 Jumbo Jims on both fattys. So you could say our human bodies are just as thermally flexible as the Wiz20, just less comfortable at the extremes.
Mole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

10,000mi? Damn mole! I rode 2000mi last year and 1500 was on a 19lb cx bike.... Man I'm slackin! I did get a short ride in last night. I really liked the wiz20 before. But with these new 25d optics, this light freakin rocks! It seems to have picked up a decent amount of flood, and still gets out there. More ride time will tell, but these 25d seems the sweet spot. Still may pop the flood optics in if I get some time to ride my local mtn bike trails and use it for my bar light. Versitility is always good.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> I did get a short ride in last night. I really liked the wiz20 before. But with these new 25d optics, this light freakin rocks! It seems to have picked up a decent amount of flood, and still gets out there. More ride time will tell, but these 25d seems the sweet spot. Still may pop the flood optics in if I get some time to ride my local mtn bike trails and use it for my bar light. Versitility is always good.


Was pretty sure you'd like the 25° optic. The stock 10° is a little too spotty for my taste and instead of the 25° being just a better balance of throw/flood it's more like you get extra flood for free since the center-beam lux #'s are almost identical (with the Wiz20). More power per optic could change the way these optics compare though. I was looking at the chart action published using these optics in a new Xera (900+ lumens out of 1 optic) and the 10° had a sizable throw advantage over the 25°. Be interesting to test this when I get my XP2
Mole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

The wiz20 is the 1st light I cracked open for optics change. Went very smoothly, with good results. Now onto my refurbs! 3rd spot going in my xs!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The optics that Ituo uses do NOT fit the glowworm lights. If you try to fully tighten the face plate down you'll break the poly-carbonate lens over the optics. If not then the face plate won't seal and water will get in. These optics are too tall. Been there tried that one already.

The gloworm flood optics in the xs actually do something useful since the spot is already quite large, the spill becomes more useable.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Bezel's & beampatterns*

Along with my Wiz20 I also have a new XP2 Ituo lamp to play with. Noticed the XP2 had more power which I expected but curiously no matter what optics were used the XP2 would have a noticeably wider beam pattern. Emitter spacing is the same on both lights, known difference in power output but that shouldn't change the beam pattern. Only thing I can see is the bezel design. The Wiz20 has more of a hood which is to be expected on a commuter light but as it tapers to a similar bezel thickness @ the bottom it provides much more side optic coverage which is what I think is causing the narrower beam compared to the XP2.

















Interesting. Light heads are different but looks like bezels may be interchangeable, will check when I get a chance.
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well you have 2 different optics going on too 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Well you have 2 different optics going on too
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Thanks, new about the optics. Pics. to show bezel design only. Was using the XP2 on my helmet last night and too lazy to change back to the wide spot for these pics.
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I figured, was just picking on you about it lol.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Confirms my thoughts of the wiz20 being a good helmet light! In beam pattern, not size...
Nice find mole, be cool if they were interchangeable, maybe Ituo would sell me an xp2 bezel!!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's not going to effect overall throw, it only brings in the spill a bit. I was just playing with it and the spill is a bit narrower and obviously controls the spill for road use but the xp2 still wins slightly on throw because of the added lumens. Slight difference but shining each light up the hill a block up, I see little difference in how bright the light is at longer ranges but xp2 still wins just slightly. Wiz20 the spill around the hot spot is a bit brighter/narrower so for short/mid range the wiz20 bezel helps a bit. May be interesting swapping around to see what happens with the higher lumens and set up for throw.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> Confirms my thoughts of the wiz20 being a good helmet light! In beam pattern, not size...
> Nice find mole, be cool if they were interchangeable, maybe Ituo would sell me an xp2 bezel!!


Bezels are interchangeable between the lights. Not sure it's of much use for anyone, especially if you can't buy the replacement bezels but I found it interesting.
Mole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Wonder how the flat xp2 bezel would effect floodiness on the wiz20. Might open it up a bit. I have to try the flood optics. I got some coming with my xp3 order.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

With both lights being the same prior to bezel, the beam will be the same on either on (bezel pending of course). The wiz20 on stock optics isn't flood at all, the extra outside of the hot spot is what we refer to as spill. Flood optics (very different from the wide spot optics) don't have a hot spot, just an even spread of light.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> Wonder how the flat xp2 bezel would effect floodiness on the wiz20. Might open it up a bit. I have to try the flood optics. I got some coming with my xp3 order.


I'll try to get out and test the XP bezel on the Wiz20 next week. Expect as Tigris said that it will be similar to XP2 in beam pattern. Sure makes the light look different so I'll include a pic. too.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I got a ride in with the XP2 bezel on my Wiz20 last night (Hot, 100-105). Definitely widens the beam a bit plus increased top spill increasing low branch recognition. Usable option for mountainbiking but less friendly to oncoming bike path traffic which is mostly what I use this light for so stock bezel best for me.
Mole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Now to convince Keith at Ituo USA to stock xp2 bezels....lol. Looks good MRMOLE


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> Now to convince Keith at Ituo USA to stock xp2 bezels....lol. Looks good MRMOLE


Interesting for me to play with because I had both lights. Not sure it would be a cost effective or popular option considering the intended use of the Wiz20.
Mole


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

I know the XP2/3 are getting more attention now, but I wanted to thank all of you - especially *tigris99* & *Skyraider59* - for helping me find the Wiz20. I used to ride regularly, but inattentive driving (largely due to cell phone use) has made road riding a little scarier than I like. I picked up an L&M Vis 360+ with an REI gift card, and will have a Wiz20 up front for some additional daylight punch with one of its flash modes. I also ordered a second mount to make it easy to change over to my old Stumpjumper, which I should probably be riding more anyway.

*Question:* Does anyone have some data on Wiz20 battery endurance while using the flash modes?

I like taking longer daylight road rides, and I'd like to be able to get 6 hours of useful flash mode out of the Wiz20 to match up with 6 hours from the Vis 360+ on Medium output. If the Wiz will need more power, I know I can carry a second set of batteries. Just curious if that would be needed.

As a reminder, *Skyraider59's* excellent review is available here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/user-review-2-ituo-wiz20-bike-light-997807.html


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ive never ran it till dead on flash mode but if your using just the flash (not the 50% solid with hi flash) you'll get more than 6hrs run time between charges no problem.

And the xp series.may be getting a lot of attention but this light is still probably the most awesome self contained light just because it's basically the perfect all around light (available right now). I still use mine constantly and will be getting full time use again once winter hits. 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

tigris99 said:


> Ive never ran it till dead on flash mode but if your using just the flash (not the 50% solid with hi flash) you'll get more than 6hrs run time between charges no problem.
> 
> And the xp series.may be getting a lot of attention but this light is still probably the most awesome self contained light just because it's basically the perfect all around light (available right now). I still use mine constantly and will be getting full time use again once winter hits.


Good to hear. If I start night riding, I may buy another pair of batteries, but I doubt that'll happen. Btw, a neoprene can koozie might fit well on the Wiz for keeping the batteries happy during winter riding.

Those XPs are impressive. The XP3 may yield even better results once some optic fiddling is done. I see that Ituo's tail light page is tantalizingly blank, but I'll bet that won't last long. Thanks again for taking the time to dig into the Wiz20.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Actually the wiz20 in high keeps itself warm enough, I rode with mine a lot this last winter and just leave it on high mode. Generates enough heat to keep the cells from getting too cold.

We did tell Ituo about the need for the ability to fit easily accessable optics, I think they'll probably change the factory issue optics in time once we all give another feedback. Problem arises that 10 ppl want 10 different beam patterns. So for now they offer a range of optics to purchase separately. Let all of us here come up with a concensus as to the starting point.

Hope you enjoy that wiz20 as much as us light addicts do 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Had to get this update in here now that I have a full on road bike.

Commuted to work yesterday not caring much about a 60% chance of rain. They never mentioned what we were going to get right around the time I would be getting off work.

Thankfully the worst (massive flash flooding, 3rd **** having trouble getting to work) of it was over but still a raining pretty good when I left. And light was on the bike outside through the storm too.

NO ISSUES, light survived what we consider a "Midwest monsoon", multiple inches of rain in a VERY short time. And no issues on the ride home in the rain.

Definitely a solid and reliable light, I have officially put this light through everything except throwing it in a pool and it hasnt been bothered by it one bit.

Now I know I have nothing to fear if my lights get caught in the worst Midwest weather has to offer. More than I can say for my bikes or me lol.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## margusl (Aug 6, 2016)

Well, I have put it through pool test, kind of...

I own Wiz20 mostly thanks to this thread + it really ticked all the right boxes for me. And kudos to BrightBikeLights UK, there was no problem posting a package to across EU.

I've had the light just few weeks by now and it gets few more weeks to get to night riding on normal hours, but I really wanted something fresh on my bars for a night stage of a adventure race series we have around here. Well, the light excelled of course. And it was really handy as a search light while on running stages through forest and bogs (as a headlamp I use Zebralight with wide beam + extra difuser, sometimes wishing for that extra throw).

I really did not plan to go swimming with all my gear, 2 lights and spare batteries, but organizers had some other plans - 



 . Right after start I found my self running through waves to get first controls, Wiz20 on side pocket of my running pack. It was submerged for about 5 minutes in sea water. Well, Baltic Sea / Gulf of Riga is not that salty and you can almost drink the water, but still.. Anyway, no sign of leakage on Wiz20, lasted nicely through the event and I have not yet spotted any corroded bits. Still feel bit bad I hadn't checked and lubricated seals my self before this event, also missed to give a good rinse after all this was over :/ . Spare batteries and other bits I always carry in waterproof bags. 
For off the bars use I have only one complaint - it's bit too easy to switch it on. I'd rather not transport it in gear bag / box with batteries installed and when I grabbed the light from pack pocket or put it away, I really had to pay attention to handling and to keep my fingers away from button. Bit tricky with wet gloves.

I do feel sorry for all those lights that went straight to the Light Heaven on first five minutes of that race...


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

margusl said:


> Well, I have put it through pool test, kind of...
> 
> I own Wiz20 mostly thanks to this thread + it really ticked all the right boxes for me. And kudos to BrightBikeLights UK, there was no problem posting a package to across EU.
> 
> ...


I'll bet Ituo would like to use your review. 

You might try putting a piece of insulating film or tape over a battery contact to prevent it from turning on. Mine was shipped that way. You could leave some excess material as a tail to make it easier to grasp while in a hurry.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK for the first time ever, I decided to do something rather stupid all things considered.

Had to drop my van off at friends shop so he could repair the transmission and I could put struts and my hitch on it this weekend. Being I get off work at 1130pm I was kind of on my own to get home. Not a big deal normally especially with having the road bike now. But.....










Now the bottom left is Camanche Iowa, where the shop is. Upper right is Fulton Illinois. About 9 miles in between. Camanche is tiny and about a mile in between Camanche and the bigger town, Clinton is pure open ground on a bike path. Storm is moving south east and that is the radar from when I got into my garage. Wasn't really as bad as it looks but it was raining plenty hard enough lol.

So I got the bright idea to put the wiz20 to the test, a Midwest thunderstorm. Did have to stop at the truck stop that's right when I entered Clinton to check my shorts as had 2 rather close lightening strikes while I was on open ground, nothing taller than me and had to cross an open bridge over a railroad yard.

Did get video bit I didn't get the battery in right at first. Didn't realize it till I got to the truck stop. So the most entertaining part of the ride (light show) I'm not sure if I got any of. Especially my bellow with the second strike about .5 miles out in front of me. Scared the **** outta me cause was no where to go.

When I get a chance I'll get the video put together and loaded.

Wiz20 survived better than me that's for sure. Felt bad for my brand new bike, it's sitting in front of a fan in the garage now to dry off quickly.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tadmcmichael (Mar 19, 2012)

Great thread guys. Really like the idea of a self contained light for trail riding. This one seems to check all of the boxes. 

As an FYI, I asked Keith about changing the optics to the 25 degree when I ordered last night. He indicated that the light now comes with one narrow and one flood lense out of the box. Should be good to go as is.


----------



## Trailsoup (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone know the max current I can use to charge the cells that come with this? My ipad charger is rated 5.1v/2.3a (so 8.4v/1.4a when converted). Is that to much?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Check the manual, I think it's 2A.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

Trailsoup said:


> Anyone know the max current I can use to charge the cells that come with this? My ipad charger is rated 5.1v/2.3a (so 8.4v/1.4a when converted). Is that to much?


I use an Anker charger with similar specs with no problems.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No it will draw whatever it can get, it's a pretty basic charging system just steps up final voltage. That's why it has a minimum requirement and I believe a max posted for safety of the cells. 

That said, should be fine, I never thought to test the charger output.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

Ah, ok. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

BTW i just looked at my highest output charger, 2.1A. Usually what i use to charge mine, no issues. I figure the "formula" above is about right. and cells can charge at 0.5C safetly (0.5 x capacity) so cells can charge at 1.6A each. As said, bumping up the voltage decreases the current which after charger loss should be around 1.1-1.2A


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> BTW i just looked at my highest output charger, 2.1A. Usually what i use to charge mine, no issues. I figure the "formula" above is about right. and cells can charge at 0.5C safetly (0.5 x capacity) so cells can charge at 1.6A each. As said, bumping up the voltage decreases the current which after charger loss should be around 1.1-1.2A


Went out last night with the Wiz20 not expecting much, put it on my bar with Gemini Xera on my head. I was very impressed with the way it worked, not having to mess with external battery and cables was freaking awesome!! Light was on high for 1 hour 40 minutes, after the ride took a dog out for another 20 minutes on high light never needed more battery power. Took my dog up too this pitch dark soccer field, this light definitely has true 1500 lumens, good spread and great throw. Amazon has it Prime for 99.95. I also have the Gloworm XS but find may self not using it because it doesn't have a button control on the head of unit, big drawback in my book!!


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

I just bought one of these and rode it for the first time recently. The ride was a mixture of on-road for 6 miles each way to and from the trails and around an hour off-road, so a good test of both its functions.

With the standard 10 degree optics which provide a bright central spot and decent throw, I think it was most suitable on-road. That's not to say it wasn't good off-road but I would have preferred a wider, more even spread to the beam. Consequently I have ordered some of the LEDDNA optics to see what affect they might have on the beam spread.

All-in-all though it is a brilliant light and having the cells enclosed with USB charging is so convenient. I really liked the 3-mode and 2-mode interface as well which is so useful and allows you to set whatever levels you want to ride with. If the new optics work out then I will probably order a second light for use on the road and keep the wider optics in for off-road.

I's say the quality of build is right up there with the best as well but at the price Ituo are asking it's the no-brainer deal of the year!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The latest versions at the US location website have the wider beam set up your looking for. It's just an optics change if you bought the right ones from LEDDNA (and they send them to you, place has a problem sending small orders, their in China). If not the US location (www.ituolights.com) has the correct optics.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> The latest versions at the US location website have the wider beam set up your looking for. It's just an optics change if you bought the right ones from LEDDNA (and they send them to you, place has a problem sending small orders, their in China). If not the US location (www.ituolights.com) has the correct optics.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


The problem is I'm in the UK and there is only one supplier here and the lights only come with the 10 degree optics with no option to change or get the wider optics from them. I have ordered optics from LEDDNA in the past but from their eBay store which no longer exists (in the UK) unfortunately.

They accepted my order a few days ago from their website for a variety of optics and they have sent a couple of emails confirming the order so fingers crossed they turn up!

EDIT: I just checked out their UK eBay shop and they are back! That's weird because I definitely checked last week and the store was bare.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

OverTheHill said:


> With the standard 10 degree optics which provide a bright central spot and decent throw, I think it was most suitable on-road. That's not to say it wasn't good off-road but I would have preferred a wider, more even spread to the beam. Consequently I have ordered some of the LEDDNA optics to see what affect they might have on the beam spread.


Definitely agree about the standard 10's being a little too narrow of a beam. It's a good optic for helmet use but this is a bar light and I've been happiest with the "wide spot" optic sold on the US website. It's beam is a good deal wider with very little loss in throw + smoother beam (no hot spot). Look forward to hearing what you end up using.
I've had mine a few months now, wish I was this happy with everything I bought.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Left after dark on last nights ride so used the Wiz20 the whole time. Was so nice out I didn't want to stop and ended up getting home @ midnight (55mi. on my fatbike). Used 50% for all but a couple of sections, battery light didn't turn red till I opened my front door (4+ hours ride time). Love the run-time on this light! Unlike most self-contained lights it has enough power you don't have to run it on high all the time + a very efficient driver and premium high capacity batteries makes for a pretty useful light.
Mole


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> premium high capacity batteries makes for a pretty useful light. Mole


Mole. What batteries(seller) are you using?

TIA


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

patski said:


> Mole. What batteries(seller) are you using?
> 
> TIA


They're just the protected 3200ma Panasonic batteries that come in all the Ituo lights. Ituo website sells them separately too.
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Here's a good video of a wiz20 finally. Actually get nice 1080 video now and no stabilizer turned on but still came out nice except for the bad bumps.






Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

Nicely done, but next time, please take a longer bridge.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya I didn't feel like sitting and cutting through the video to get rid of the boring parts. I just cut the end off as not to world wide broadcast the exact route to my house 

Go to go out with the wiz1 tonight (off work). was going to do it last night till a freak intense thunderstorm started dropping small tornados at 11pm, right as I was changing my clothes to go out. What we call "bow echoes". Not enough to do much besides take out weak limbs on trees and have those cause damage. We get them a few times a year, just not in October, but we also get some pretty nasty stuff in spring and early summer.

Had to hurry and throw bike in the garage and get wife and boy to basement. Freaked me out cause my phone just started going nuts with the emergency broadcast tone. I don't remember a time the sirens have gone off here this late in the year. Was warmish and humid before, now I go outside and I'm flipping cold...

Did put the yi in its housing and mounted on my front porch railing to record the light show. Haven't looked at the video yet but was nice to sit inside and watch the storm via the wireless connection to the camera.

Not sure if I'll take the same camera or try out my new rider-m gimbal and hero 5 I'm picking up tonight.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

Interesting. Do you have some camera review threads? If they're anything like your light reviews, I'd like them.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I did a couple on the gitup cameras last year that was it. I dont know that much about them so it's meh. But I wanted a pair of good cameras, tired of fighting with cheap stuff (like why I don't mess with cheap lights much anymore).

I'll probably throw a thread up on the YI 4k and hero 5 since they are about to be put through about everything over the next couple weeks.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

Good to hear. Sites like DPReview give a pretty good tech breakdown on gear, but with an action cam, I like hearing from end users about actual experience with it in the real world.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Dashcamtalk. All about dash and action cameras.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

Cool. Thanks.

I'd like a GoPro, but I have a hard time dumping that much money into one. I know that the more affordable competition is coming on strong.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

There's only one camera that can touch them and it isn't cheap either. The YI 4K

Well for night riding anyway. Git1 decent at night but 1080p is max and no stabilization, git2 is poor at night but stabilization works well and more options. Good camera for the price and what ive used mostly till now. But bang for buck is YI 4K. Only the newest sony and hero5 are better. 
Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> There's only one camera that can touch them and it isn't cheap either. The YI 4K
> 
> Well for night riding anyway. Git1 decent at night but 1080p is max and no stabilization, git2 is poor at night but stabilization works well and more options. Good camera for the price and what ive used mostly till now. But bang for buck is YI 4K. Only the newest sony and hero5 are better.
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Went out last night and this happened!! Low-speed fall, got back up and Wiz 20 was on the ground. I guess it's better to have the mount and clip break than the light itself.

I think I need the new Wiz xp4!!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's more than a simple low speed fall. That thing took a serious direct hit from something. I've been riding mine for over a year with a couple crashes on my fat bike and zero issues.

BTW ituo has full replacement parts available.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> That's more than a simple low speed fall. That thing took a serious direct hit from something. I've been riding mine for over a year with a couple crashes on my fat bike and zero issues.
> 
> BTW ituo has full replacement parts available.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


Probably going about 12 miles an hour, cut my steering way to hard avoiding a rolling log. Bike and me fell on the ground, light did not hit anything but dirt!! I'll probably go with a Hope mount!!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hope your ok. 12mph isn't slow at all when it's tight lol.

Issue with another mount is none fit this light besides the wiz20 mount itself.

And hitting dirt is about as bad as hitting rock . Hence why I was concerned about you as well. I've crashed at that speed and it still hurts sometimes.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

A crafty fella might be able to screw an alternate mount system to the Wiz20. I was happy to see that the light side of the mount was easily replaced instead of integral to the case.

As was said, replacement parts are available. I'd contact him to make sure the entire mount is included.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Hope your ok. 12mph isn't slow at all when it's tight lol.
> 
> Issue with another mount is none fit this light besides the wiz20 mount itself.
> 
> ...


Yea Thanks!! I'm ok, my riding buddies were like are you alright!! I was just worried about the light and getting run over by the rest of the group. Monday night ride big about 10-12 guys in the valley here in DE.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

flat said:


> A crafty fella might be able to screw an alternate mount system to the Wiz20.


Pretty sure it could easily be converted to GoPro mounting. Just need someone to get me accurate measurements of the area where the factory mount attaches to design an adapter to fit.


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

Vancbiker said:


> Pretty sure it could easily be converted to GoPro mounting. Just need someone to get me accurate measurements of the area where the factory mount attaches to design an adapter to fit.


Enter a crafty fella ...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Vanc, I double check but iirc it's nothing more than a 3 screw (extended) version of what you already make.

Going that route is going to require aluminum gopro mount for the bars too FYI. Plastic won't hold it when it gets rough.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

tigris99 said:


> .......Going that route is going to require aluminum gopro mount for the bars too FYI. Plastic won't hold it when it gets rough.


Got that covered too......

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/new-gopro-mounts-1002310.html?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Btw vanc, got a cool toy now, a mini mill that uses a Dremel, mini x-y table and 3" rotary table. Working on a new mounting plate for my gimbal for the new Hero 5. Though cuts are smaller, it's so much faster having it vs the other bs.

Go some stuff planned now that I am seeing what I and this thing can do 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

My favourite handlebar mount is for the Exposure lights. I've got them on my mountain bike and road bike that I use for night riding.









So I created a simple plate which bolts to the bottom of the Wiz20 using the existing small bolts after removing the Ituo plate.









The Exposure wedge just screws to the plate using one screw.









They allow me to quickly switch from one bike to another without having to undo and do up the Ituo mounting bracket each time and the light is always set at the perfect angle. The light is very rigidly held as well.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Nice! That DIY experience comes in handy.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Very nice!

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

Vancbiker said:


> Nice! That DIY experience comes in handy.


Thanks Vancbiker, but in some ways it's a shame that the lights from the Far East are getting so good and inexpensive that it's not worth building our own now!

I don't think that I could buy the parts and build something like the Wiz20 for what it costs. These lights that Ituo are building now are something else in terms of quality and value for money. Not only that they seem to be actually listening to customers and building in functionality and features that we want.

I just swapped out the standard 10 degree optics for 25 degree ones and a preliminary ride on the road tonight was very favourable. A more even beam without the central hot spot made it much more usable for me. If the rain holds off tomorrow I might get an off-road ride in as well.

I like the GoPro mounts you are machining as well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I appreciate all the sterling work you are doing in testing these lights and posting your results. I'm also envious of your test singletrack! :thumbsup:


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

OverTheHill said:


> I just swapped out the standard 10 degree optics for 25 degree ones and a preliminary ride on the road tonight was very favourable. A more even beam without the central hot spot made it much more usable for me. If the rain holds off tomorrow I might get an off-road ride in as well.


Ituo Wiz20 + 25 degree optics = :thumbsup: The 25 degree optic has worked the best for the mostly bike path but some road/off-road riding I do with this light. Looking forward to your off-road evaluatioin.
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have several trails within an hour of me, only 3 allow night riding. My latest videos are my favorite trails these days. Lots of fast flow, but a long climb up first to earn it. But enough tech if I want to play around too.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

OverTheHill said:


> Thanks Vancbiker, but in some ways it's a shame that the lights from the Far East are getting so good and inexpensive that it's not worth building our own now!
> 
> I don't think that I could buy the parts and build something like the Wiz20 for what it costs. These lights that Ituo are building now are something else in terms of quality and value for money. Not only that they seem to be actually listening to customers and building in functionality and features that we want.


Yep. I can build a brighter, lighter, better heat management, and probably more reliable light than these, but parts alone will be about $65-$75 not counting batteries and then the time and labor! I still do it because I can, not because it makes economic sense.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Don't know if this was talked about on the thread earlier but it's on sale Amazon, see link for 79.95 and free shipping.

That's just bare bones cheap for a good light like this.

https://www.amazon.com/Manufacturer...1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476376418&sr=8-1&keywords=ituo


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

79.95 DOESNT include batteries. 99.95 is the price with batteries.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ~Ish (Aug 25, 2009)

mb323323 said:


> Don't know if this was talked about on the thread earlier but it's on sale Amazon, see link for 79.95 and free shipping.
> 
> That's just bare bones cheap for a good light like this.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Manufacturer...1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476376418&sr=8-1&keywords=ituo


Same price as the Ituo website. Personally I would buy direct from Ituo. No reason for Amazon to get 40% - 50% of the revenue.


----------



## flat (Jul 31, 2016)

https://www.ituolights.com/collections/usb-light-kits


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Ituo Wiz20 + 25 degree optics = :thumbsup: The 25 degree optic has worked the best for the mostly bike path but some road/off-road riding I do with this light. Looking forward to your off-road evaluatioin.
> Mole


I just got back from my ride tonight and I have to say the Wiz20 was fantastic. The 25 degree optics made a world of difference for me giving just the right spread of light with no real hotspot and enough throw for the type of riding I do (fast, rolling singletrack). I had it coupled with the BT21 on the helmet and both lights set one off the highest setting were more than enough and complemented each other perfectly.

The ride to and from the trails is about six miles on country roads and the Wiz20 was also perfect there as well at MTB speeds on the 800 lumen setting. Even the 400 lumen setting was more than enough really and I didn't bother with the headlight either.

It will be interesting to go out with that combo on my road bike where the overall speeds tend to be higher and see what sort of level I would be happy with. I'm going to order a Wiz20 for my daughter as well to use as a commuting light on our mostly unlit country roads. The integrated package and USB charging make it so convenient for her and she will get longer runtimes on the lower settings as well.

I also ordered one of the Yinding lights today from GB and a battery pack from KD but their both just spares really. I'm more than happy with the Wiz20/BT21 combo and couldn't imagine needing much more than this (until the next big thing comes along of course!) :winker:


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Next BIG thing....Ituo XP4? It's new and big lol.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

OverTheHill said:


> I just got back from my ride tonight and I have to say the Wiz20 was fantastic. The 25 degree optics made a world of difference for me giving just the right spread of light with no real hotspot and enough throw for the type of riding I do (fast, rolling singletrack). I had it coupled with the BT21 on the helmet and both lights set one off the highest setting were more than enough and complemented each other perfectly.
> 
> The ride to and from the trails is about six miles on country roads and the Wiz20 was also perfect there as well at MTB speeds on the 800 lumen setting. Even the 400 lumen setting was more than enough really and I didn't bother with the headlight either.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update/review. Curious if your running stock optics in your BT21 (if you ever try the 25's in your BT21 I know of at least one other person who would be interested in how they work in that light). Also if your looking for more throw for your road bike the Gloworm XS spot optics have given the best center-beam lux #'s of the optics I've tested. They have about as much advantage over the 10's as the 10's have over the 25's to give you a point of reference if you went that route. That way you can decide if it was worth spending the extra money on GW optics (@$7.50 per optic a lot pricier than others).
Mole


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Thanks for the update/review. Curious if your running stock optics in your BT21 (if you ever try the 25's in your BT21 I know of at least one other person who would be interested in how they work in that light). Also if your looking for more throw for your road bike the Gloworm XS spot optics have given the best center-beam lux #'s of the optics I've tested. They have about as much advantage over the 10's as the 10's have over the 25's to give you a point of reference if you went that route. That way you can decide if it was worth spending the extra money on GW optics (@$7.50 per optic a lot pricier than others).
> Mole


Stock 15 degree optics in the BT21 and last night was the first time I have used this light because my daughter was using for commuting duties. As I said before it seemed to compliment the Wiz20 with 25 degree optics very well so I have put some 15 degree optics in the Wiz20 to see what effect that has. I will probably do a short road test ride tonight to see how that goes and report back.

Incidentally, where do you get the Gloworm optics from? I looked on their website and couldn't see any optics for sale.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

OverTheHill said:


> Stock 15 degree optics in the BT21 and last night was the first time I have used this light because my daughter was using for commuting duties. As I said before it seemed to compliment the Wiz20 with 25 degree optics very well so I have put some 15 degree optics in the Wiz20 to see what effect that has. I will probably do a short road test ride tonight to see how that goes and report back.
> 
> Incidentally, where do you get the Gloworm optics from? I looked on their website and couldn't see any optics for sale.


Gloworm XS/X2 Spot Optic - Action-LED-Lights

There's a link to Action-LED-Lights. I have these optics and am still sticking with the 25's for my Wiz20. Ituo optics are pretty efficient and only small but noticeable gains (in throw) result in the GW swap. BT21 on the other hand I wouldn't hesitate to upgrade to these optics. Lots of information posted in the BT21 thread but to put is short: Bounce test = 15%+ lux increase, Center-beam = 50% lux increase.
Mole


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Gloworm XS/X2 Spot Optic â€" Action-LED-Lights
> 
> There's a link to Action-LED-Lights. I have these optics and am still sticking with the 25's for my Wiz20. Ituo optics are pretty efficient and only small but noticeable gains (in throw) result in the GW swap. BT21 on the other hand I wouldn't hesitate to upgrade to these optics. Lots of information posted in the BT21 thread but to put is short: Bounce test = 15%+ lux increase, Center-beam = 50% lux increase.
> Mole


I've just been out for a short road ride and I think we have a winner!

I put the 15 degree LEDDNA optics in the Wiz20 and that gave a nice patch of light with a bit more throw than the 25 degree optics and not too much spill.

I also tried the 10 degree LEDDNA optics in the BT21 (without the holders) and that gave a significant amount of extra throw even just on the second highest level. The LEDDNA optics don't fit properly so I just put them in without the O-rings but they still worked fine.

I've found a supplier in the UK for the Gloworm spot optics at £5 a throw (roughly $6). Before I commit to buying are they just a better fit Mole like the originals with the O-rings?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

OverTheHill said:


> I've just been out for a short road ride and I think we have a winner!
> 
> I put the 15 degree LEDDNA optics in the Wiz20 and that gave a nice patch of light with a bit more throw than the 25 degree optics and not too much spill.
> 
> ...


Gloworms fit about the same as the Leddna's, need to remove the o-ring. Leddna's also work better with the white holder (see pic. of modified holder) and very little to be gained over thi set-up by using the GW optics. Question for you, do the leddna 15's you used have the white holder or are they stand-a-lone? Anyway nice going, sounds like you improved both your lights and didn't have to spend any money. :thumbsup:
Mole


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Gloworms fit about the same as the Leddna's, need to remove the o-ring. Leddna's also work better with the white holder (see pic. of modified holder) and very little to be gained over thi set-up by using the GW optics. Question for you, do the leddna 15's you used have the white holder or are they stand-a-lone? Anyway nice going, sounds like you improved both your lights and didn't have to spend any money. :thumbsup:
> Mole
> 
> View attachment 1099899


I have leddna 10s, 15s, 25s, 30s and 60s all with the white holders that I originally bought to try in the Wiz20 and are obviously a straight swap with the holder.

Thanks for the picture of the holder mod for the BT21. I'm presuming that you have to remove the two white rings in the BT21 as well to get the modified optics to fit over the LEDs as well?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just remove the white holders all together, as I found out, in modded form they aren't of much use anyway. More of a hassle than the few lumens gained by trying to keep part of them.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> Just remove the white holders all together, as I found out, in modded form they aren't of much use anyway. More of a hassle than the few lumens gained by trying to keep part of them.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


I did that with the trial fitting earlier and they were a bit loose in the faceplate but seemed to work nevertheless. However, I have just modified the holders and they fit quite snugly now so I'll see how they go. The throw looks good in the back garden! :thumbsup:

Thanks for your help and suggestions guys.

Just waiting for the Yinding to turn up now and start modding that LOL!


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

I had my usual Thursday night MTB ride tonight using the Wiz20 on the bars with the 15 degree optics fitted. This gave a really nice, even patch of light, probably not as wide as the 25 degree optics but still very good. I think I'll stick with this configuration as I want to use the Wiz20 on the road as well so want more throw and less spill there and don't want to keep swapping the optics over obviously.

One issue I do have though and would like some feedback from other users. Our ride to the trails is about 6 miles and I had the light on at 450 lumens for about 30 minutes. Then at the trails I pushed it up to 1500 lumens for the off-road stuff and rode for about an hour or so before the red light came on which was just before we were heading home anyway.

I dropped the level down to 750 lumens for the 30 minute ride home with the light on red. It seems to me that no-way was I going to get anywhere near 2 hours let alone 2:10 with this light on 1500 lumens the whole time. The light was fully charged before the ride as well.

Also, what happens when the batteries start to get low? Does the light level just start to fade or does the Wiz20 step down to a lower level?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

It'll get the run time but it sits in the red for a while. The red light comes on then the light will simply just start slowly dimming until it totally depletes the cells.

That's just the way lithium ion cells and these lights are. The red light is a warning that the light is going to start diminishing output and to head back. No lights out there will maintain their maximum output for the entire run time. ANSI rates runtime from lumens at 30 seconds till it diminishes to 10% of those lumens

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> OverTheHill said:
> 
> 
> > I had my usual Thursday night MTB ride tonight using the Wiz20 on the bars with the 15 degree optics fitted. This gave a really nice, even patch of light, probably not as wide as the 25 degree optics but still very good. I think I'll stick with this configuration as I want to use the Wiz20 on the road as well so want more throw and less spill there and don't want to keep swapping the optics over obviously.
> ...


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

mrmole said:


> > View attachment 1101048
> >
> >
> > here's a chart tigris posted. Looks like the light continues to dim but provides a lot of margin for error before your left with an unsafe amount of light. I've never done a run-time test and only seen it turn red once after more than 4 hours (i don't use high a lot). If it is a problem i would just program high for 90% to extend your range.
> ...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's actually how the ANSI rating system is done. It's not 1500 lumens, it's run time at max output. So turn the light to high mode and run it. It's a bit confusing for those not used to it. But look up ANSI FL-1. It'll give you a full understanding of how that system works.

Also I have runtime graphs posted for a lot of lights (look at xp2 and xp3 threads). Even high end brands don't maintain full output for full run time. Some like the Gemini Olympia can't even make it the 2hours they claim.

And the cells I used only add a few minutes to the end of the run is all.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> It's actually how the ANSI rating system is done. It's not 1500 lumens, it's run time at max output. So turn the light to high mode and run it. It's a bit confusing for those not used to it. But look up ANSI FL-1. It'll give you a full understanding of how that system works.
> 
> Also I have runtime graphs posted for a lot of lights (look at xp2 and xp3 threads). Even high end brands don't maintain full output for full run time. Some like the Gemini Olympia can't even make it the 2hours they claim.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification tigris. It's still a bit of a fudge though for the average consumer, even relatively savvy ones like us. People see claims like "High 1500 lumens (2:10 hrs)" in the Ituo manual and think that's what to expect, not unreasonably I might add.

One thing that did occur to me though is the use of protected versus unprotected cells in lights like these. If you use protected cells then you can theoretically run the light until a protection circuit on one of the cells cuts out and the light stops.

Ituo recommends only using protected cells for obvious reasons but I'm sure there will be people using unprotected cells at some time. That's fine if you understand their use and consequences of running them too low. I guess that's all part and parcel of understanding what is happening with the light and knowing how long you can run it at certain levels to stop that happening.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya that's just how all led lighting systems are rated by every company out there that I know of. But that's why graphs are done, to show actual performance. Kind of my thing 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

Further to my previous post about run times for the Wiz20 I was a little concerned after my ride last week that the Wiz20 seemed to drop to red after only about an hour on high. This was after charging the cells fully via the USB port. This week I charged the cells directly using my Turnigy Accucell-6 hobby charger and the Wiz20 stayed at blue on high throughout the ride for over 90 minutes. 

I thought I would do a little experiment charging the cells using the USB connection and then seeing how they came out. Fresh off the Garmin 1A walwart charger they were reading 4.06V and 4.07V which is a little lower than expected. This is for the original Ituo 3200mAh cells which came with the light.

I then put them on my charging cradle for my Turnigy Accucell-6 charger and charged them in parallel at 2A. The voltage reading on the Accucell was 4.2V immediately and so the charge went into the CV phase with the charging current at 1A. They charged for another 30 mins and came off the charger both at 4.16V.

I guess the USB charger in the Wiz20 is for awaydays when I can't get to the Accucell to charge the cells fully.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Interesting, I have charged mine with inboard usb, and can not say that I notice much difference to the time I have used stand alone charger, but will have to experiment and monitor


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

There could be problem with charging the batteries in the light if they are not perfectly balanced since they are charging in series. The one with the higher voltage can trip the overvoltage monitor in the cell's protection module before the lower voltage cell gets a decent charge. Its also possible the batteries are draining a bit in the light.

It seems like your voltmeter could be off a bit. Maybe try some new batteries in it or try a different meter to confirm your measurements.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have noticed with mine it depends on the charger. Not all USB chargers are created equal. 

I'll check mine and see where things are at. Since I have 2 (one original version and one new version but same driver in both) I'll try 2 different chargers and see where I end up.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

arc said:


> There could be problem with charging the batteries in the light if they are not perfectly balanced since they are charging in series. The one with the higher voltage can trip the overvoltage monitor in the cell's protection module before the lower voltage cell gets a decent charge. Its also possible the batteries are draining a bit in the light.
> 
> It seems like your voltmeter could be off a bit. Maybe try some new batteries in it or try a different meter to confirm your measurements.


I thought about your first point and logically it makes no sense to me. The Wiz20 is a self-contained light with two separate protected 18650 cells. If one or other of the protection circuits was cutting out early then the same thing would happen on the Turnigy Accucell-6 charger, which obviously isn't happening.

I also came to the same thought as your second point about the cells draining in the light so I've charged them up and have left them in the light unused for a few days and will test them in due course.

I'm not sure what your basis for questioning the DMM is but I do have a better one on order so will repeat the test when that comes just to see what the result is. If there was a problem with the DMM then it should give inconsistent readings in both instances which it does not.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Actually the first point is totally valid. The wiz20 does NOT charge the cells individually. Just like an 8.4v battery pack. Not a single difference.

If cells are not perfectly balanced the protection circuit on the cell that have the higher voltage will trigger as it hits its max voltage. Since the other cell has lower voltage, it's cut off doesn't engage and would still take a charge.

Your separate charger charges cells individually at 4.2V. So their starting voltage doesn't matter. It's like having an seperate charge for each cell.

So what was said is actually dead nuts on. HOWEVER chances are that the difference your reading isnt near enough to matter that much. At least shouldn't be.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> Actually the first point is totally valid. The wiz20 does NOT charge the cells individually. Just like an 8.4v battery pack. Not a single difference.
> 
> If cells are not perfectly balanced the protection circuit on the cell that have the higher voltage will trigger as it hits its max voltage. Since the other cell has lower voltage, it's cut off doesn't engage and would still take a charge.
> 
> ...


Sorry but that still doesn't make sense to me. I can accept that the Wiz20 is charging both cells in series just like an 8.4V battery pack but if one cell was to trigger its protection circuit at a lower voltage it would happen again when charging them separately or in parallel.

The cells came out of the Wiz20 after charging via the USB at 4.06V and 4.07V. If either cell had tripped its protection circuit then surely it would trip again around that voltage on the Turnigy Accucell-6 charger? I could have charged them there separately or together in parallel, it makes no difference. I can accept what you are saying if one cell came off the Turnigy at 4.06V and the other at 4.16V but on that charger they both went to 4.16V.

What it does indicate to me is that the USB charging circuitry in the Wiz20 cut off at around 4.06V but the Turnigy Accucell-6 went the full distance to 4.16V.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OTH 

No it will not do it being charged in parallel. Charging in parallel (and leaving them attached in parallel) takes advantage of a very nice detail on lithium cells.

Self balancing. 2 or 20 cells attached in parallel. Doesn't matter, the high voltage cells will charge the low voltage cells so all cells in the parallel group finish at an exactly matching voltage.

That's the biggest detail your missing. I balance my loose cells this way all the time. It's how its done.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

I hear what you are saying tigriss99 but my point is the protection circuit is a complate red herring in this case. It's the charging circuits in both cases which are taking each cell to a pre-determined voltage and then completing the cell charging with a falling current until the cells are adjudged to be full. This is usually when the charging current falls to around 3 or 4% of the capacity of the cell if memory serves.

This is the reason for the discrepancy when charging using the Wiz20's USB port as opposed to the Turnigy Accucell-6. Both cells are coming off each charger at a consistent voltage, it's just that it is lower via the Wiz20's USB charging port which indicates to me that it is not charging as fully.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll run tests accross different chargers to see if it's truely the light is charging a few percent lower than max or not. See where I end up.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

OverTheHill said:


> I thought about your first point and logically it makes no sense to me. The Wiz20 is a self-contained light with two separate protected 18650 cells. If one or other of the protection circuits was cutting out early then the same thing would happen on the Turnigy Accucell-6 charger, which obviously isn't happening.
> 
> I also came to the same thought as your second point about the cells draining in the light so I've charged them up and have left them in the light unused for a few days and will test them in due course.
> 
> I'm not sure what your basis for questioning the DMM is but I do have a better one on order so will repeat the test when that comes just to see what the result is. If there was a problem with the DMM then it should give inconsistent readings in both instances which it does not.


I measured 4.2 volts per cell on balanced batteries when charged in my Wiz20, just like your Accucell charger reported when you used it to top off the charge. After the charging finished your voltmeter said less than 4.2 volts. To me it seems your chargers are properly charging the batteries or you wouldn't be getting the runtime you had on your last ride. The only odd thing is the voltages your meter is showing.

I had an unbalanced set of Ituo cells. The runtime on that set of cells was poor. The low cell came out of the Wiz after charging below 4 volts and the high cell was at 4.25 volts. This seems perfectly safe to me. Since the charger in the light stops at 4.2 volts the cell will not go into protection in normal charging circumstances.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok just checked both of mine:

I charged them then they sat for a few hours as I was busy. 4.16v matched on one and 4.15v matched on the other.

And totally normal for cells to be a bit lower than max after sitting for a fair bit.

Not finding anything here with either one of mine.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

OTH, If you can, try taking a pencil eraser and buff all of the electrical contacts on _your_ Wiz 20. Then do the same with the cells. This will remove oxidation that might interfere with the batteries getting a full charge ( when in the lamp ). Sometimes just doing this can make a 0.05 to 0.1 volt difference in series voltage drop of the charging circuit. BTW, what batteries are you running in the Wiz20?...are they old? Well...if you get them to charge higher in your other charger then I agree that the Wiz20 charging circuit ( on yours ) might not be charging the batteries to full.

About the issue of leaving the batteries in the Wiz20 ( when in storage ) and the potential for losing voltage: Yes, there is the possibility of a slight parasitic drain but unless you are not using the lamp for a prolong time I doubt it would be a major issue if you are using the lamp a couple times a week and charging the cells on a weekly basis.


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

I bought my Wiz20 about a month ago from the sole supplier here in the UK. The cells are the Ituo branded 3200 mAh 18650s and unless they having been sitting around somewhere, I assume are pretty new. 

I have ridden with the light four times only so far. The first couple of rides I didn't monitor the runtime. The third ride last week seemed like the Wiz20 went on to the red after about an hour or so being on high. That was after charging via the USB port. On this week's ride I got a longer runtime and that was after charging the cells using my Turnigy Accucell-6 charger. This was what sparked this series of posts from me.

All comments taken on board and I will try cleaning the contacts as suggested by Cat-man-do. I have also ordered a new, hopefully fairly decent DMM (uni-t ut61e) so will measure the cells with that when it arrives.

I also have some KDLight NCR18650GA 3500mAh protected cells on order from KD so it will be interesting to see if I get any more runtime from them when they turn up.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

OverTheHill said:


> I bought my Wiz20 about a month ago from the sole supplier here in the UK. The cells are the Ituo branded 3200 mAh 18650s and unless they having been sitting around somewhere, I assume are pretty new.
> 
> I have ridden with the light four times only so far. The first couple of rides I didn't monitor the runtime. The third ride last week seemed like the Wiz20 went on to the red after about an hour or so being on high. That was after charging via the USB port. On this week's ride I got a longer runtime and that was after charging the cells using my Turnigy Accucell-6 charger. This was what sparked this series of posts from me.
> 
> ...


If the lamp/batteries are new then what I recommended about cleaning the contacts isn't likely going to change anything. Likely the circuit that controls the charging is just under-charging the cells. From what others have said it looks like you "might" have a bad one. Then again, this is USB charging. _What is the source that you are using to charge the lamp?_ Computer USB outlet or USB / AC outlet charger? If you are using a computer USB port for charging it might be possible the port is faulty or just under powered. If you are using an AC line-voltage / USB charger than likely this is not the problem. Then again if you are using an AC charger then perhaps you might try another USB source just to be sure it's not the source.


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm using a 1A mains outlet USB charger which came with my Garmin so hopefully a reasonable quality. I will try another one though in my ever-lengthening list of things to discount! 

Thanks for all the help and suggestions.


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

I put my Wiz20 on to charge via the USB port and after charging for a while the indicator is flashing between red and blue. I don't recall it doing this when on charge previously and there's nothing in the manual which indicates what is happening.

Anyone else noticed this or can shed some light on the situation?

I'm using a Garmin 1A mains USB charger by the way not a computer USB port to charge the light.

EDIT: I left it charging and the blinking red to blue has slowed now. Steady blue but flicking back to red for a short time every few seconds. Maybe this indicates a topping up charge at the end of the charging period?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

OverTheHill said:


> I put my Wiz20 on to charge via the USB port and after charging for a while the indicator is flashing between red and blue. I don't recall it doing this when on charge previously and there's nothing in the manual which indicates what is happening.
> 
> Anyone else noticed this or can shed some light on the situation?
> 
> ...


For the hell of it try charging using one of the USB ports on your computer. Maybe the Garmin charger has a set cutoff designed for the Garmin internal battery. If you have a phone charger try that. The only other option you have at this point is to try to get in touch with ITUO dealer for an exchange or just keep the current lamp and charge the cells in your other charger. My personal opinion, I don't think I would try to return it for another unless you are dealing with a North American dealer. If you have that option I'd try to contact the dealer for an exchange. They should be able to e-mail you a shipping label.


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

My new DMM turned up today and it looks like my old one was under-reading slightly by about 0.06V. I've done various charging tests using different USB chargers and also some Xtar cells that I have.

I won't bore you with the various results but it looks like the USB charging port is still charging slightly less than directly charging the cells with my Turnigy Accucell-6 charger but not significantly so. 

I don't think I'll return the Wiz20 but I will probably charge the cells externally because it is a bit quicker and it will maximise the run time I get with the light.

Thanks to everyone for your help and suggestions.


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

OverTheHill said:


> I put my Wiz20 on to charge via the USB port and after charging for a while the indicator is flashing between red and blue. I don't recall it doing this when on charge previously and there's nothing in the manual which indicates what is happening.
> 
> Anyone else noticed this or can shed some light on the situation?
> 
> ...


I've seen this twice. One time it was a USB cord that was a little loose in the light's receptacle, switched to the Ituo cord and it went back to continuous charge. The second was caused by an unbalanced set of batteries. The high cell would repeatedly open up on over voltage, then reset for a bit and then open up again.


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

OverTheHill said:


> ...but it looks like the USB charging port is still charging slightly less than directly charging the cells with my Turnigy Accucell-6 charger but not significantly so.


I think Ituo is doing this to maintain a gap between the voltage their charger stops at and where the battery's over voltage protection kicks in. With all the different batteries made they probably just wanted to avoid any compatibility problems.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I also don't think it's realized that only specialized smart chargers can truely fully charge a lithium battery. My old RC charger for lipo (supposed to be good for li-ion still as well) batteries charges to about that same voltage as what I'm seeing from a wiz20.

Can't cram all the electronics needed to monitor the exact voltage of each cell on a LED driver. My guess is that their set to a specific voltage and when that's reached (which during a charge will be reached except once current from charge is removed the voltage settles lower) it cuts off.

Now if it's intentional we dont know. But makes sense just in case people use unprotected cells or cheap cells. No chance of accidental overcharge.

Sadly, if you think about it, any company that actually cares about its reputation and such has to account for people that think they know better and are all "it turns on it'll be fine".

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trailsoup (Oct 20, 2015)

OverTheHill said:


> I put my Wiz20 on to charge via the USB port and after charging for a while the indicator is flashing between red and blue. I don't recall it doing this when on charge previously and there's nothing in the manual which indicates what is happening.


This happened to me as well (using a Sony 1.5a smartphone charger). I just kept it plugged in, and eventually it settled on blue.

Haven't had the problem since, but I'm still considering getting a standalone charger. Anyone got a recommendation? (max $30 including international shipping)


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Well, MRMOLE broke some sh1t, guess I was due lol. Epic (for me) 2hr ride with the wiz20. Was once again totally impressed with the light thinking if I only had one light the wiz20 would do quite well. Awesome runtime did not change color on button. Got done wth ride, and the light was stuck on the slide, gave it a lil tap, broke the mount. Now no wiz20 til I get another mount ordered. Luckily I brought my xp3 along but was total overkill for the gravel roads I was on. Pissed many a car off high beaming and the like. Guess 2500lm is kinda not cool for gravel grinding.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> Well, MRMOLE broke some sh1t, guess I was due lol. Epic (for me) 2hr ride with the wiz20. Was once again totally impressed with the light thinking if I only had one light the wiz20 would do quite well. Awesome runtime did not change color on button. Got done wth ride, and the light was stuck on the slide, gave it a lil tap, broke the mount. Now no wiz20 til I get another mount ordered. Luckily I brought my xp3 along but was total overkill for the gravel roads I was on. Pissed many a car off high beaming and the like. Guess 2500lm is kinda not cool for gravel grinding.


Sh.t happens. Luckily your like me and have other lights to fill in while waiting for a replacement mount. Time to spend some time with your BT21.
Mole


----------



## margusl (Aug 6, 2016)

Trailsoup said:


> Haven't had the problem since, but I'm still considering getting a standalone charger. Anyone got a recommendation? (max $30 including international shipping)


Mostly for chaging a pair of 18650 cells at a time? Many (me included) are happy with XTAR VP2, dual channel 0.25/0.5/1A charging with voltage display, nice to have when charging cells for storage.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Impact test*











Not much damage (just gouge below mode button and at back corner) after knocking light off bars at about 10mph. Was re-aiming light and popped out of QR. Impossible to do unless it's not pushed in all the way so my bad. Super easy to find in the dark set @ 50%. Tough light!
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya mine has a few dings. Thing is definately "Us proof" lol

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> ......Was re-aiming light and popped out of QR. Impossible to do unless it's not pushed in all the way so my bad.


You ought to send that to me to build a GoPro adapter for it! Then there would be no future worries about whether it was pushed all the into the QR.


----------



## jsprag (Oct 17, 2016)

Suffered a bike inversion incident that gave the light and I a few good scrapes.

Rubber switch cover was torn off...pieces found, patched up with some silicone, and inserted back under the square plate (Torx T3, BTW). Restored to full working order, but I worry about long-term weather sealing of my patch job.

Overall great light. Couldn't be happier with it or the customer service I've received.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ouch, hope you came out of that ok!

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

jsprag said:


> Suffered a bike inversion incident


Like ^

I need to remember this for the next time the wife says "so you crashed huh?". No honey, just a "a bike inversion incident".


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good idea, sounds like it was intentional and well executed

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

I have a had a few rides now with two Wiz20's on the bars and an XP3 on the lid and its been pretty awesome. Running everything on medium, any higher and its just too much. The trails are mostly tight and twisty here. You have to be careful not to get too much light reflected back in your face or make a distracting hot spot heading into slow tight turns yet still have enough light for the fast sections. There's not enough time to safely/reliably change levels on a helmet light.

First bar light has two floods with the beam starting just in front of the bike, the second one has two wide spots and is aimed to blend in where the floods start to fade away. The XP3 on the lid has two wide spots and a spot and is aimed to blend in where the wide spots start to fade away. On flat ground half of its light is shining up in the trees. It's just one big continuous wall of light with a ridiculous amount of run-time. And there's two spare 18650's tucked away in my pocket just in case.

Having the helmet light aimed that high seems like a waste of lumens at first. Its perfect for downhill to uphill transitions. Ditches and gulleys are lit from start to finish. Leaning into a high speed sweeping turn the light comes out of the trees and lands on the corner exit. Fallen trees and trail debris are easily seen. 

Night riding has come so far, the amount of high quality light we can put on a trail for such a long time from such a small power source is amazing. The old nicad powered MR11 lamps weighed a ton didn't put out much more light than a candle. We crashed a lot. Run-time was horrible, any hiccups on the ride and you were walking the bike out in the dark, often bleeding with a limp. Those rides had a certain magic to them and were a lot more exciting. There's still bits and pieces of those old trails around, and I remember my first night rides lights when I come across them. Comparing then to now its like I'm bringing my own daylight with me.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Great post Arc, I do love my WIZ20, for the moment I am using my XP3 on the bar, but I prefer the battery wireless set up of the wiz20, like you I like plenty of light up front, 3800 l from XP2 and 3, nice


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice arc! You run about the same exact way I do. I've been using my xp2 on the bars though (or sometimes an xp3) with xp3 on the lid. Wide spot/flood on bars then same optics in the xp3 on the lid.

I kick them on high for descents when I'm doing video otherwise they almost never leave medium except low for climbs. I've gotten pretty well versed in switching output on the move. Part of the reason I run xp2 on the bars, remote . It sees high mode more than my helmet light though because when I hit techy stuff I'll kick it up to bring out the shadows really well.

My last longer ride (one I get pics of in the xp4 thread, friend was taking pics) I had run on 20% on xp4 bar and xp3 lid for the entire fast, wood bermed descent the final time I went down it. After riding it 3 times that night I could hold my speed even at that low of power because muscle memory was pretty much kicking in.

Being able to custom form beam patterns, neutral white tint so everything isn't washed out/hard on the eyes, and the amount of light in such small packages makes me wonder how people were able to night ride before.

I had a couple 808 clones when I first tried, did it once and never happened again except for commuting. Found neutral white tint and was a "ah ha" moment.

With the changes we've seen in the last few years, never know what another 5 years will bring. Maybe they'll make LEDs that are just as bright but require a lot less heat sinking (more efficient) so we can have tiny lights that put out 2000 lumens and guys like Mr Mole that live in "hell" (desert southwest) can run full blast and never worry about over heat. And with that we could see 2 hour run times on a 2 cell pack (maybe even lighter or higher capacity for size/weight).

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

Don't be looking too far into the future Tigris, Specialized has a bar light with different beam patterns for high and low, and Bontrager has Ant+ controlled lights. Imagine tying both those concepts together and having your Garmin controlling and optimizing your lights for you. Its really not that far away, and we still have to adapt to what's happening now. More efficient and higher CRI leds are here, someone just needs to get that ball rolling and everyone else will follow.

I just did two rides where I have nothing to improve with my lighting, if I had a wireless remote I wouldn't have touched it. More light would just make my pupils smaller, and then have to readapt once the lights were turned back down. Not once did I move my head for the sake of lighting something up. Any changes for one section of trail would be a bad trade-off somewhere else. 

The ability to change optics is one thing, combining it with three independently aimed and powered lights is huge. You can change the beam so much in seconds just playing with tilt and power levels of both the helmet and bar lights. I always hoped lighting would get this good, now its here with more hours in the batteries than I have in my legs. 

Night riding was different before the HID lights came out. The trails were simpler and the bikes were so much less capable. The tires back then turned anything damp into black ice. Stretching out an evening ride past twilight wasn't that bad. Once the clocks changed and you started out solo in the dark took a bit to get used to. There was a little patch of light in front of you and everything else was pitch black. You could be five feet away from a skunk, raccoon or axe murderer and never know it. 

You'd hear a couple coyotes around and not think much of it, then a train would blow its whistle, The whole pack would start howling and you'd realize you were surrounded. They could see me, I couldn't see them. They didn't give a **** about me and were only looking for rabbits, I just didn't know it. It would spook me for a bit but ten minutes later they were completely forgotten and I was bombing singletrack as fast as I dared with the little bit of light I had. Strangely enough those were some of the best rides of my life but somehow I don't ever want to do that again.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh trust me led tech is in its infancy. The higher CRI and higher efficiency LEDs are already in use in the Ituo lights. The only increase there is the little gained from going xp-l.

I should have clarified, affordable range . That tech is expensive (but sadly still put with low cri, cool white LEDs)

Multi beam high and low has been around a bit, but makes for bigger lights so not as popular except for road use (which they would be great).

Bluetooth wireless lights are here but insanely expensive because of the programming abilities the driver has to support.

What I'm talking bout is 2000 lumens out of something almost half the size of the xp2. Some of us here have done it already but only useable in lower ambient temps.

Think 2000+ lumens out of a light the size of the DUO and takes a lot to over heat it and get 2+ hours run time on a 2 cell pack. That's the future I'm after 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> .
> 
> Think 2000+ lumens out of a light the size of the DUO and takes a lot to over heat it and get 2+ hours run time on a 2 cell pack. That's the future I'm after


https://www.armytek.com/products/flashlights/headlamps/armytek-wizard-pro-v3-xhp-50-white-silver.html

This little light runs an XHP50 off a single boosted 18650. Rated at 1800 lumens for an hour. Seems it would be pretty close properly optimized with an all aluminum mounting bracket and letting the driver throttle it a bit when it gets hot.

Picture that XHP50 light you reviewed a while back with a better bin and another year of development. Just need to find a way to get the Budget Light Forum crew on it, its amazing what they can do with something that catches their attention.

Its time to get out of the xpg/xml rut anyway, I want to see what's next.

I did another ride last night, all the leaves are on the ground now getting dirty and loosing their reflective shine. A little tweak to my helmet light and things were back to normal. The second Wiz 20 was supposed to be a placeholder to get me more runtime until the XP4 came out. I can't believe the difference it's made.

Once winter sets in I'll be switching to my snowboard helmet and probably won't miss the helmet light much once the snow gets here. I definitely won't be missing seeing a skunk's butt at 35 feet after rounding a bend on a downhill, and then watching it get bigger as you stop six feet from it. After a bit it turned around sniffing the air and looking me over and then taking its sweet friggen time to walk away. Rabbits are the same deal lately, hard stop to keep from running over them and they just sit there a couple yards away looking at me sniffing the air like they don't know what I am. They just sit there unafraid as something fifty times their size barrels toward them. Not sure if the neutral white light is confusing them like a jack lit deer or not.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

arc said:


> ...This little light runs an XHP50 off a single boosted 18650. Rated at 1800 lumens for an hour. Seems it would be pretty close properly optimized with an all aluminum mounting bracket and letting the driver throttle it a bit when it gets hot.


I can't believe that light has a decent beam for mt. biking, particularly on the helmet. In playing around with bench testing, I've not seen the XHP50 emitter make a really good beam with less than a 35mm reflector. Too much flood with most smaller optics. LEDDNA 10 degree optic would be OK if one likes a pretty wide beam. Maybe as an emergency backup type light but regular use, no way.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Other downside is its a flashlight, so it starts dropping output Ina couple minutes and just slowly drops, no "constant output".

Would probably make for a decent bar light for short rides though.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

That light would be terrible for a bike light, too floody and it would overheat in no time. It was just an example of what XHP's are capable of right now. Set up properly for bike use it seems they would be 15% more efficient than what we have now.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Was on the Ituo website and it looks like there's an upgraded version of the Wiz20 now. Higher capacity battery cells for longer run times (this light was already pretty good but "yea" anyway). Full 1500 lumens - did they upgrade emitters or something Tigris? Revised UI?, not sure from description what has changed. Anyway, it sounds like this great light has gotten even better!
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

UI is a little different than the original version, seems mainly just faster to cycle to off position but that update could have come clear back in August I don't know. I think the dual UI was done away with as well but I haven't checked.

As for output, no seems they kicked the driver up just a hair so runtime is only a tad longer but output is right about 1500 on the nose now. If you remember it tested about 100+ lumens too low before.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> As for output, no seems they kicked the driver up just a hair so runtime is only a tad longer but output is right about 1500 on the nose now. If you remember it tested about 100+ lumens too low before.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Did you run the new version through your sphere yet? Just curious, you know how I like numbers.
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya that's how I know the numbers are actual 1500. Just a quick test without full calibration was 1486 and I could tell compared to my other lights sphere was reading a bit low

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

I had my first proper road ride with the Wiz20 the other night and after a while it dawned on me that the neutral white beam looked very yellow against the tarmac. The friend I was riding with had a cool white light and we both agreed the cool white looked better.

Having recently discovered the benefit of a neutral white tint for colour rendition of foliage off-road, I have to say that I actually preferred the cool white tint for road work. I'm not really sure why that would be but obviously on an open road the eyes rely less on surrounding bushes etc and more on the strip of black tarmac in front of your front wheel. A CW beam appears a bit brighter than NW so this also might have something to do with it.

Others may have a different opinion and I know this is MTBR but many people here must also use their lights on road, if only to and from the trails. I wondered if anyone else had observed the same?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

OverTheHill said:


> I had my first proper road ride with the Wiz20 the other night and after a while it dawned on me that the neutral white beam looked very yellow against the tarmac. The friend I was riding with had a cool white light and we both agreed the cool white looked better.
> 
> Having recently discovered the benefit of a neutral white tint for colour rendition of foliage off-road, I have to say that I actually preferred the cool white tint for road work. I'm not really sure why that would be but obviously on an open road the eyes rely less on surrounding bushes etc and more on the strip of black tarmac in front of your front wheel. A CW beam appears a bit brighter than NW so this also might have something to do with it.
> 
> Others may have a different opinion and I know this is MTBR but many people here must also use their lights on road, if only to and from the trails. I wondered if anyone else had observed the same?


I've noticed the same thing even trail riding but only when riding with others with cool white tint lights. So much of the advantage of NW tint for me is the lack of glare and how it effects how much my pupils dilate. CW tint is like second hand smoke in the fact that its negative effects are shared by the user and those around them. My Glowormws are still CW and I use them when I know I will be riding with groups the whole ride. If I'm going to be by myself most of the ride I always ride with my NW lights. So far this system works good for me.
Mole


----------



## Blue66 (Sep 18, 2016)

At the moment I ride (MTB trail riding) with a Yinding (CW) and a Ituo XP3 (NW) and I prefer the tint of the Ituo. But if you like the neutral white tint – great, have fun and enjoy the ride:thumbsup:


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> UI is a little different than the original version, seems mainly just faster to cycle to off position but that update could have come clear back in August I don't know. I think the dual UI was done away with as well but I haven't checked.
> 
> As for output, no seems they kicked the driver up just a hair so runtime is only a tad longer but output is right about 1500 on the nose now. If you remember it tested about 100+ lumens too low before.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


It does seem the dual UI is gone. Bummer because I wanted to use just Low/High for my commute, don't need 1500 lumens on the road.

Still a nice light, I don't have much preference with color temp as it turns out.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I ride pavement plenty as well and still hate cool white lights myself. Makes everything look cold and washed out except dry pavement itself. And still gives me a headache.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> I've noticed the same thing even trail riding but only when riding with others with cool white tint lights. So much of the advantage of NW tint for me is the lack of glare and how it effects how much my pupils dilate. CW tint is like second hand smoke in the fact that its negative effects are shared by the user and those around them. My Glowormws are still CW and I use them when I know I will be riding with groups the whole ride. If I'm going to be by myself most of the ride I always ride with my NW lights. So far this system works good for me.
> Mole


I think you may have hit on why I prefer CW on the road - there is very little reflected light off the tarmac surface so the pupils will not dilate as much. The NW light just looks yellow to my eyes and a bit dull truth be told.

I mostly ride on unlit country roads as well so not usually much at the side of the road either to reflect the light back to the eyes. NW is still the way to go off-road though.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

It look a bit yellowish to me too, but hard to notice till your around cool white lights. That's part of how the color rendition is better, light emitted covers the spectrum better. 

Like playing with white balance for a camera basically. The more blueish tone the more color is lost. I know there's more to it than that but it's a way to help understand the difference. To me the yellow tone to neutral white is more "natural" looking. Like headlights on most vehicles, standard florescent/ican bulbs and such.

But even cars that use cool white type lighting hurts my eyes when driving at night. As Mole explained, screws up night vision, but badly for me.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Nothing special about last nights after work ride (23miles of paved/unpaved canal banks + some surface streets) except it's aura! Always a feel good ride with the Wiz20 (this light is a joy to use) but every one I ran across was extra happy and extra nice. All my interaction with automobiles drivers went out of their way to give me the right of way and extra room, the many runners (most wearing headlamps) all thanked me for dimming my light (on-coming) or using my bell when approaching from behind. Must be the Holiday spirit.
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Very nice, I'm moving down there with you lol. Everyone up here is well "not so nice". 

I can't even begin to think about commuting right now. Besides the insane cold (sub zero) people with cars are the exact opposite of your area lol.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Very nice, I'm moving down there with you lol. Everyone up here is well "not so nice".
> 
> I can't even begin to think about commuting right now. Besides the insane cold (sub zero) people with cars are the exact opposite of your area lol.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Normal traffic situations are usually between what I saw last night and what you described although the pedestrians always love the bell. High here was 77 degrees so ride temps in the 60's. No jacket required but again nicer than normal for this time of year. Off work till Monday so hope to get a good longer ride in tonight before it cools off this weekend (predicted drop of 20 degrees).
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol must be rough.... Its just coming back up to where I'll consider taking the fat bike out and supposed to be mid 20s till Sunday. Then severe sub zero for a couple days before returning to high 20s

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Got my longer ride in tonight (57 mi./Beargrease) but took the XP2 instead of the Wiz20. Good reminder how much the hooded bezel on the Wiz20 cuts down the top spill. XP2 shines up more into any surrounding trees but is far less road/pedestrian friendly than the Wiz20. Lite sprinkle at the end of the ride so I'm glad I got some good miles in cause I might be stuck inside tomorrow.
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

57 miles on a fat bike, damn! Nice ride lol

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> 57 miles on a fat bike, damn! Nice ride lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Old man/57 fat-bike miles = sore legs/happy mind!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I feel you there. Here's what I was doing today:










No where near your miles and this is after I had the panniers on and went to the store to grab the wife some baking supplies. Bags of flour, Sugar and such added on to a fat bike in the snow and having to climb the hill back to the house.... That and then towing the boy around for about 30-45 minutes my legs are burning lol.

Wiz20 is definately get a good cold weather test as well as the new Bolt Taillight.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Looks like our beloved wiz20 is being knocked off..... Vollsion BH21R. Lol love the audacity of the Chinese light scene!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks Dirt, it's been passed on so that won't be an issue for long.

How did you manage to find that?

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

I think they cloned the wiz 1 also:

_MG_6905 - VOLLSION GEAR


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya I saw that. Gotta love them, those pictures aren't even cloned pictures. They are the Ituo pictures with new text (including branding) photo shopped in.


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

I thought the motion blur driver pic looked familiar.


----------



## Zacatac (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi all. I just got 2 wiz20 and fully charged them. So far super impressed with them. I have an xp3 and xp4 coming today and am rather excited to try them out. I have never used a helmet light before so that is going to be nice to try. Huge thanks to tigris for all the work hes done on these ituo threads. I never would have found them if not for him and would have ended up with overpriced garbage.
Cheers all


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

New member of the Wiz20 bike inversion club. Broke the mount into a half dozen pieces after hitting some black ice on my commute. Light has quite a few marks on it but still seems to work after going down, will toss a back-up light in the commuter bag in case I'm wrong for the next few rides.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice.

A lot of us have abused ours pretty badly and they have been solid. Be curious to see what it takes to finally kill one.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Considering mine hit the pavement with only scratches to show for it I'm fairly impressed. Thanks for shipping the replacement mount so fast yesterday, assuming that you handle that.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeap, sure do.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tadmcmichael (Mar 19, 2012)

Great thread, loving the light. I am having one issue however. Is it normal for the cells to lose their charge if stored in the light? I charge via USB, so no reason to remove the cells otherwise. I don't know how long it's taking to discharge, but seems like they are dead after a couple weeks unused.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not normal, it's a glitch that happens sometimes when it's stored fully charged.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tadmcmichael (Mar 19, 2012)

tigris99 said:


> Not normal, it's a glitch that happens sometimes when it's stored fully charged.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Do they all have this glitch or should I swap it out? Only had it for a couple months.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's hit or miss. Only a problem if stored at full capacity from what I understand.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Update with that seeing as I did pass it on when the first one (of I think 4 or 5 occurances Im aware of now) appeared. Seems it was limited to the first run of the V2.0s. And now way of knowing which if any will or wont. I will double check the new shipment as its supposed to fixed now so NONE do it, but Ill test myself and update to be sure.


----------



## tadmcmichael (Mar 19, 2012)

tigris99 said:


> Update with that seeing as I did pass it on when the first one (of I think 4 or 5 occurances Im aware of now) appeared. Seems it was limited to the first run of the V2.0s. And now way of knowing which if any will or wont. I will double check the new shipment as its supposed to fixed now so NONE do it, but Ill test myself and update to be sure.


Thanks for the help Tig.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

day 1 update:

new unit nothing noticed

my personal v2.0 nothing noticed either.

One thing I do remember if the glitch happens after charging turn the light on then back off via the switch. 

Stay tuned, only a day so far since charged and cells drop a little bit on their own from the voltage they are at right after completing a charge cycle.


----------



## tadmcmichael (Mar 19, 2012)

So to be clear, after I am done charging, cycle the light on and off? I did that already yesterday (to make sure it wasn't dead yet), so that is an easy enough fix. 

I wonder if simply taking the battery cover loose and then reattaching would also reset? You might not get the voltage drop in your experiment because it has reset the issue?

I can check the voltage over the next few days if that would help?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Is there a way to make this light a whiter color? I'm not sure I like the neutral white (looks more yellowy to me) color.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No it's not something that can be changed. The color of the light is how neutral white looks to some. See a yellowish tinge on some surfaces. Actually a pretty good match to standard vehicle headlights

But that's how you keep from loosing all the details and seeing color in things. Not for everyone as some people still prefer cool white. But it's very few so the wiz20 isn't offered in cool white.

Thank You

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> Actually a pretty good match to standard vehicle headlights


Actually a lot of the newer vehicles on the road today don't have that yellowish tint anymore. It's more of the 5000k bright white.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Really??? Must live in a more affluent area. Because here it's rare to see anything not running halogen bulbs (I'm and ASE tech). Or your not in the US.

But the LEDs used in these lights are 5000k. The auto headlights that are supposed to be 5000k LED systems look like they have a blue "tint". Almost cool white. 

I hate them because their just as blind and useless as cooler white LEDs because they still wash out all the details and colors.

Even then, each person's eyes will perceive the LED tint differently. I only notice any yellow on a white or light colored surface. Cool/true white low CRI stuff I can use on anything but pavement and not during the winter time myself. Already cold, don't need a light that makes it look worse 



Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

OK day 2 update:

I can track down to a 0.01V change. 2 days and 0 loss since initial settling of cells after charging.

So all good the newest ones are nothing outside of normal self discharge.

My personal one is fine as well so far (first run V2.0). Never noticed an issue before and nothing now outside of normal. But we know it's hit and miss as to which ones glitch.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

prj71 said:


> Actually a lot of the newer vehicles on the road today don't have that yellowish tint anymore. It's more of the 5000k bright white.


Hey

Being that discussion I decided to take a look as I have more than 1 wiz20. One happens to have the stock 10deg optics, other has wide spots and third is mix wide and flood.

I have a truly white area in my shop (set up for taking photos) and I decided to shine each one on it.

First the one with stock optics looked REALLY yellow but batteries are almost dead. Swapped out and still fairly yellow on a white surface.

Mine that I use for road has the dual wide spots. Those look insanely "true white" and the one with one flood optic is almost as "true white" but since there is no series hot spot on the flood optic it's hard too tell.

Problem isn't the light, just that the narrow spot optics bring out the yellow more than the wide spot. Though the wide spot has the same size hot spot it's a really smooth transition making it look wider.

If you want to try a set of wide spot optics LMK.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I will try that. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wigr (Jan 16, 2017)

tadmcmichael said:


> Great thread, loving the light. I am having one issue however. Is it normal for the cells to lose their charge if stored in the light? I charge via USB, so no reason to remove the cells otherwise. I don't know how long it's taking to discharge, but seems like they are dead after a couple weeks unused.


 I have the same issue - and I think that tigris99 is wrong - my Itou light (V2.0) drains out batteries (Panasonic 3400mAh) up to 80% within one month while not used. I'm sorry - it is out of all standards...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

First version 2.0s are the ones have the issue and not all of them, at least not yet that's been reported.

They wont last a year and hold a charge (no light out there will unless they have a switch that separates the battery from the system completely) but the lastest batch of wiz20s it has been fixed. Been testing it for a week now with almost no losses from the battery. 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Finally had a chance to try a night ride with this light. Not sure I Iike the neutral yellowish color of the light. Helmet light is a Cateye Volt and it's more of a brighter white which I prefer. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

mixing tones isnt a great idea, your eyes cant adapt to one tone. Found that one out myself lol, lots of guys here say the same. Takes getting used to if your used to cool white like most other brands only have. Hard to "give it some more rides" when there's a tint mix going on, I understand that. Mr. Mole and Cat-man have both been down that road, hopefully theyll chime in.

Neutral white isnt for everyone YET lol. Still "new"


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> If you want to try a set of wide spot optics LMK.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


I do. Where do I get them?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

www.ituolights.com unless you want to wait to get a bag of them from China.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

prj71 said:


> I do. Where do I get them?


Wide spot's a good optic for this light. I've tried different combinations of all the Ituo optics + Gloworm's too and ended up with the wide spots as my favorite. Got mine when I ordered my light from US Ituo distributor. Also mixing NW and CW lights doesn't work very well. Ruins advantages of NW tint. CW's harsher light makes your pupils constrict more and limits your vision IMO.
Mole


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I ordered the wide spot optics this morning. See if it's any better after I install them.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Make sure you order 2 of them as you'll want them both

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> Make sure you order 2 of them as you'll want them both
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


I see that I only ordered quantity one. Grrrr...

I assumed when I picked wide spot pattern that I would receive two because my light has two optics.

As cheap as those optics are and with at least a 200% mark up on the light, all optics options should be thrown in for free with every light purchased in my opinion.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Omg, 200% mark up, I wish....No one in the bike industry gets that. We're not talking Walmart crap or cheap Chinese junk here. (Big brands like Shimano and SRAM get that for parts sold full retail price at best) At best only the manufacture directly gets 100% mark up. Too much competition in bike lights to get half that at the retail level though. 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

But small brands are the ones that do the inovations that the big companies watch then copy in their own versions. See that happen ALL the time. Look at all the DIY stuff from before the Nightrider luminas (and all the similar style lights by various brands) came to pass. 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

tigris99 said:


> ....... if people would stop thinking every product gets Walmart level pricing.


It's really interesting how different hobby activities seem to draw different levels of concern about pricing. I've found that the cycling community has the highest number of "cost conscious" buyers. I constantly get inquiries asking if I'll drop my adapter price 10-30% if the order is for 2 or 3 parts. :madman:

Motorcycle guys ,Hot rods, cars and ORV/ATV guys are better yet. These groups usually are not asking for discounts or griping too much about the price of a custom part.

Boat guys are the best! I've actually begun to think that they get together with their boating buddies and brag about how much they paid for some cool custom part they got. I've actually been asked several times "is that all?" when quoting parts.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I think my wiz20 was a good solid purchase. I buy my bikes when they are 35% off. Or better yet, used, at a much bigger savings. But for $100 bucks with batteries, the wiz20 qualifies as a bargain. Not a huge bargain, but priced very fairly. Now my Vanc mount, I feel it would be insulting to ask for a discount. I was going to ask for some free powdercoating! Joking👍


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

What is the run time for each brightness level on this light?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

2 hrs on high, can break it down from there (all details are in the manual I believe). 4 on high, 10 on low iirc

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> 2 hrs on high, can break it down from there (all details are in the manual I believe). 4 on high, 10 on low iirc
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


I'm looking for run time at each 10% increment.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No one has that, simple math (just time consuming) can sort it out. 2hrs on high which is 100%. At 50% the runtime doubles

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> No one has that, simple math (just time consuming) can sort it out. 2hrs on high which is 100%. At 50% the runtime doubles
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Was wondering how you were going to answer that question. The only time I can remember seeing information that detailed was @ the Action-LED-Lights web site for Gemini lights a few years ago. Pretty sure they just used calculations to figure out the times and noticed they only list the presets now. Assuming that the 10% adjustable steps are measured from current draw calculating runtimes should be pretty accurate anyway.
Mole


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> No one has that, simple math (just time consuming) can sort it out. 2hrs on high which is 100%. At 50% the runtime doubles
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Unless your running the lights in winter then those run times are decreased by 30-40 minutes.

The "2 hours on high" you stated above is tested around 70-80 degrees I assume?

A lot of my winter rides at night sometimes last 2 hours or longer. In temps of 15-30 degrees battery life is diminished and I'm sure the high setting would only last 1:30 or less in those temps.

What I'm trying to figure out, is what is the highest brightness increment I can set it at to get about 2:30 for winter riding.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I get over 2hrs no problem and I fat bike in temps colder than that. I've left mine on high the entire time for over an hour and light didn't even change red. Light generatws plenty of heat on high mode to keep the batteries from getting cold till it drops below about 20F.

Results vary on the rider. The faster you go the more the head is going to cool, the colder the batteries are going to get.

Best bet is to carry a spare set of cells in an inside pocket till you figure it out because that's an answer only you can come up with unless you play cautious and run at 50%

Another thing is make sure the light is kept warm when not in use and do not charge it when it's cold. 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> I get over 2hrs no problem and I fat bike in temps colder than that.


At what brightness level?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't use one brightness level. Turn it down to low (set at 20%) when I stop or slow, longer climbing.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I rarely stop or slow. Guess I'll have to experiment to find the answer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

You go for 2.5hrs on a fat bike in the cold at high speeds and no stopping?

I'd love to know where there is flat enough ground for that and not covered in a bunch of snow. Hate long climbs on the fat bike

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sometimes yes. I'm in WI so it's not flat trails. I enjoy climbs on my fat bike. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> prj71 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes yes. I'm in WI so it's not flat trails. I enjoy climbs on my fat bike.
> ...


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I am having fun. Just wondering what the brightest setting is that will last about 2:30 without having to carry any extra batteries with me. Is it 50%, 60%, 70%...?

Like I said, I'll experiment and find out.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

prj71 said:


> I am having fun. Just wondering what the brightest setting is that will last about 2:30 without having to carry any extra batteries with me. Is it 50%, 60%, 70%...?
> 
> Like I said, I'll experiment and find out.


It's not that I didn't think you were having fun, listening to your comments just reminded me of my experience with my Taz 1500. It had 5 different steady light levels between the two programs but high was really the only one I cared for and its 1.5 hr. runtime was just about exactly what my after work rides lasted. Way too many times I ended up limping home on an extremely low setting or doing the whole ride with less light than I was comfortable with. I still had fun but it definitely took away some of the enjoyment for me. If playing around with your adjustable driver settings is what you're wanting to do than I think you've come to the right conclusion, you just need to experiment (I can relate to that too). If it starts to be a PITA dealing with inconsistent ride times (having a slow day) or inconsistent runtimes because of temperature, batteries are pretty easy to change on the Wiz20. Because of how your using your light I'd consider some emergency runtime essential but that's just a suggestion.
Mole


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> Hey
> 
> Being that discussion I decided to take a look as I have more than 1 wiz20. One happens to have the stock 10deg optics, other has wide spots and third is mix wide and flood.
> 
> ...


So I received my dual wide optics yesterday. Didn't make the light insanely true white at all. Still have the yellowish tint to them.

I really like all of the features of this light but not a fan of the yellowish tint. Wish there was a way to change that.

The light I had been using is the cycletorch Shark 500 which has more of a bright white light that I prefer. Maybe It's just something I need to get used to.

https://cycletorch.com/products/shark-500-usb-rechargeable-bike-light-set

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Its all in the details. Do a little side by side comparison. Pick out a small trail feature and switch back and forth. I did this with the wind gently moving the tall grass on the side of the trail. I didn't notice the movement with the cool white light. Neutral light showed every blade of grass moving in the wind. My vision is borderline glasses time tho, so results and effectiveness of neutral vs cool will vary.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

prj71 said:


> So I received my dual wide optics yesterday. Didn't make the light insanely true white at all. Still have the yellowish tint to them.
> 
> I really like all of the features of this light but not a fan of the yellowish tint. Wish there was a way to change that.


It is possible that your LEDs are on the warm side of the range for the tint they are supposed to be. Often there is about 500K range for any given tint. Posting a pic here might be helpful for others to see if your light is more yellow than most.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The other thing is eyes, especially if using a light that's cool white beside it. 

Mine is on the cooler side but still acceptable . The other o e I checked is more yellow but optics made a difference in how yellow.

NW isn't for everyone especially when cool white has been beaten into us for decades as being the best thing since sliced bread. 

Impossible to get used to though when mixing tints.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Did a ride last Thursday in 28 degree temps with the light on max brightness. Elapsed time was 1:32. Red light came on indicating low battery a little over an hour into the ride. Normal?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes it's below freezing that's what happens when batteries get cold, especially when you don't keep the light good and warm before the ride.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

The light was good and warm before the ride. It was in my pocket before I put it on the bars. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Below freezing you'll still loose a fair amount of run time, below 40 is where it starts to become noticeable. All part of riding in the winter sadly.

I'd also make sure it's fully charged(put it back on the USB charger) a bit before you roll out, top it off and make sure you get every last little bit of run time.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stark (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.batteryspace.com/prod-specs/NCR18650B.pdf









Peace!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey, I've been looking ALL OVER for that damn graph again. Thanks for posting it!!!

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

I got caught in a pretty heavy snow squall the other night, had two Wiz20's on the bars set on medium. Visability was 10 to 15 feet and snow was building up on my eyelashes. There was so much light being reflected back in my face that I had to put one light on low and turn the other off. 30 minutes later the snow eased up and I turned the second light back on at medium, a little while later the snow stopped. Another half hour and I was back at the car. Temperature was -5 Celsius or 23 Fahrenheit. 

The Wiz that was on low still had snow stuck to the lens and body, the light on medium had no snow and was completely dry. If the outside of the light was able to warm up that much after being off that long the temperature inside the battery cell was probably over 8 Celsius. 

The light on high draws over twice the current of medium, that should keep the cells warm enough to not be bothered by the cold in all but extreme conditions. 

If you plan on pushing run time to the max, either charge the batteries right before the ride or don't store them in the light. The power button is easy to accidentally turn on and some of these lights self discharge themselves. I have a version one and two that are guilty of it. Its not worth the downtime for me to send them in for warranty plus the V1 yellows up nicely on low, works great in fog and heavy snow. I won the tint lottery on that one, don't want to risk loosing it.

A second set of cells is cheap insurance and swapping cells is fast and easy, then you can ride as long as you want. A two cell storage case takes up little space in a pocket. They are dirt cheap at Mountain Electronics, free if you buy a cell from them. They also sell inexpensive chargers that do each cell individually, the Wiz charges them in series so if the cells become unbalanced the lower voltage one will never get fully charged. Another plus for external charging is you get to monitor battery temperature. They get cold pretty fast once the light is turned off and take a while to warm up enough to charge.

Two Wiz 20's work well together, almost as much total output as an XP4. Probably more usable light on the trail since you get to pick the optics and how they are aimed. Tons of run time with both on medium and the option for more light is always there. With a spare set of batteries in my pack I never worry about conserving light, batteries going dead or not having enough light. My night rides are so much better now that I can ride and stop as much as I want without that stuff in the back of my head.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Yep, I like yellow, just not yellow snow! Sounds like a ride you will remember, arc!


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Did a 5 mile ride tonight in 15 degree weather. I had the light set at mid which I custom programmed to 70% . For the last 2 miles of the ride I wanted to set it at high which I have programmed at 100% , except it wouldn't switch to high. 

Does cold weather do something to the light making this happen?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Look at effects of batteries at those temps. At your speeds the light head was cold so batteries didn't have enough juice left in them to kick back up. And make sure your programming is fully set right.

Lithium batteries don't like cold and above he though because he went from off up to medium that's why the head was dry. Not actually the case because these can't get that hot on high when it's cold.

That graph posted will give you a solid idea of how long you have based on outside temps. Running on high mode will prolong the run time a little but the faster you go the colder the head is going to get.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> Look at effects of batteries at those temps. At your speeds the light head was cold so batteries didn't have enough juice left in them to kick back up. And make sure your programming is fully set right.
> 
> Lithium batteries don't like cold and above he though because he went from off up to medium that's why the head was dry. Not actually the case because these can't get that hot on high when it's cold.
> 
> ...


I don't have any low temperature problems where I live but was wondering if it would be possible to make up some sort of thermal sock to cover the back of the light in extreme cold so it retains heat better? Reducing the amount of heat-sink surface area could only help.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Mole

Funny you should say that lol.

But my idea was opposite for external packs in the neoprene pouches. Stuff a handwarmer in them. Good ones last a few hours. Was thinking of trying it this weekend. 2 hr or less ride and see if the handwarmer is still warm.

Your idea though has me thinking, I have a sewing machine and neoprene isn't hard to get, kind of pricey but not hard to get. Think I have some left over fleece laying around too lol.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I was thinking of something cheap and quick like a neoprene soda can holder trimmed to fit and held together with zip ties or Velcro straps. Super easy to cut relief areas for mount. Your idea sounds a lot nicer looking, you could call it a "Wiz-mit"!
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I didn't even think about coozies lol. That's an awesome idea!!!

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> Look at effects of batteries at those temps. At your speeds the light head was cold so batteries didn't have enough juice left in them to kick back up. And make sure your programming is fully set right.


My programming is set right. Light works fine this morning in the warm house. I find it odd that the high mode wouldn't work.



> Lithium batteries don't like cold and above he though because he went from off up to medium that's why the head was dry. Not actually the case because these can't get that hot on high when it's cold.


I have no clue what you are trying to say here.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Autocorrect on my phone had issues apparently

There is nothing wrong with the light, it's because of the cold.

Batteries got too cold, they didn't have enough power to run high mode. You would have switched to high but gained no output.

There is nothing wrong with the light. It's the winter temperatures. Everyone that lives where it's cold has to deal with it. Does matter what light you buy, it's all going to be the same. Only option for better is make a sock like Mole posted or use a light with external battery pack and figure out how to keep it warm.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a Cycletorch Shark 500 light and Cateye Volt 300 light...neither of them exhibit this type of behavior in cold temps. All of the brightness modes work. 

Seems like a design flaw to me with the Wiz20

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

If you guys try the thermal sock method please post something on how it worked. Since it never gets that cold where I live I have no way of testing it but am still curious. Thanks!
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> prj71 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Cycletorch Shark 500 light and Cateye Volt 300 light...neither of them exhibit this type of behavior in cold temps. All of the modes work.
> ...


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

MRMOLE said:


> Not a design flaw but designed to work in much higher temperatures.


I was addressing RACK statement which isn't true...



RAKC Ind said:


> Doesn't matter what light you buy, it's all going to be the same. Only option for better is make a sock like Mole posted or use a light with external battery pack and figure out how to keep it warm.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

OK I'll clarify because little tiny lights are comparing apples to oranges here.

Those tiny lights draw about 15-30% of the power from the battery that the wiz20 does. 

Any light with HIGH LUMEN OUTPUT will have the same issues.

It's not that high doesn't work because the mode works fine in the cold. It's not a "design flaw" with the light.

It's limitations of lithium batteries in the cold. That can't supply the power for high mode to actually be a noticeable switch.

I am confused though, you don't like anything about the light why not send it back?

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Settle down...I do like the light. But I find it odd and somewhat disappointing that all modes don't work as advertised. There should be a disclaimer somewhere stating that temps affect it's ability to work in the highest brightness setting.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

There isn't a disclaimer because no need for one. Lights work fine. Just reduced performance. It's common knowledge that cold temps greatly reduce performance of batteries.

Is there a disclaimer that your car come with a disclaimer that may be slow starting in the cold due to cold battery and oil?

No one thinks of those things because its a given. So who would think to put up a disclaimer? No light I have ever seen has one but they are all effected heavily by the cold.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

rakc ind said:


> there isn't a disclaimer because no one has said a word about it because it does work. Works fine. No company out there that i am aware of has a disclaimer that temperatures effect performance. But anything battery powered is effected by the cold.
> 
> Is there a disclaimer that your car may be slow to start when it's cold because the battery and oil are cold?
> 
> Sent from my xt1565 using tapatalk


lol


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Common knowledge that cold affects batteries and battery life...I agree. 

However it's not common knowledge that the highest brightness setting on the light may not work in cold temps. 

Those are 2 separate issues. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Actually their not. High mode "works" fine.

Like a cold car. Starter turns slowly because battery has problems supplying the necessary power because it's cold.

Same with LEDs, when it's capacity is already low and batteries are cold they cant supply the power required by the LEDS to provide full power. Any battery powered light will respond the same way. It's exactly the same as when you try to select high mode when the battery is drained. Nothing happens. It's in high mode but there isn't any juice left in the batteries to produce any change in lumen output.

Even your other lights will do the same thing.

The wiz20 will function fine as long as their is enough power left in the batteries to do it. At 15degs you loose a major portion of your battery capacity. You rode a few miles further diminishing the capacity. By the time you wanted High mode there wasn't anything left to boost the output.

The lights have a 2 year warranty but a new one (or different brand) won't act any differently as a warning. This is part of dealing with winter riding. Also why some lights are made mostly of plastic. So they can survive the cold a bit better but as Mole pointed out, in the summer they badly overheat.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Here to better show this:

Do that ride again on fully charged batteries.

When you get back, remove the batteries and leave them out in the cold. Let the light itself warm up inside.

Then go outside and run the light in medium then try high again. You'll get the same results. 

Or do it in reverse. Let the batteries warm up. Recharge them and remove them. Leave them inside where it's warm. Put the lighthead outside for a good while so it's good and frozen (without the batteries). Then put the warm batteries in it. Light will work perfectly normal UNTIL the batteries get really cold again. 

This is why Mole brought up a "sock". To try and trap any heat created by the light to keep the batteries warm.

Trust me I get that it's frustrating when your not used to dealing with them. Don't forget I love in the same conditions you do (not THAT far away). But this stuff was nothing unexpected to me as its no different than my 18650 flashlights that I leave in our vehicles. When it's good and cold they loose output and battery capacity badly. Annoying but that's where either spare cells come in, or Mole's "WIZ-Mitt" (PS Mole, I might steal that name from you ;p )

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

It's easy to explain. In cold conditions battery voltage is lower than Vf of the led for desired level (ie. current) so the leds run at lower current. So as have been said if the battery can't provide enough power the leds can't run higher.

prj71, to understand it more you should study how leds are working. Most can't understand leds are dependant on voltage and current at the same time. If you change the voltage you affect the current (resulted in light output). This is the only reason you get feeling the Hi mode doesn't work. It works, just the output is limited by input power.


----------



## Stark (Apr 29, 2008)

Return/sell the Wiz20 and get a WIZ XP2, 4 cell battery, and stuff the battery in a frame bag. That way you will have reliable light even when the temperature is way below freezing. 

Peace!


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> Actually their not. High mode "works" fine.
> 
> Like a cold car. Starter turns slowly because battery has problems supplying the necessary power because it's cold.
> 
> ...


The batteries were at full charge when I started off. When I ended the ride the switch was still blue indicating I did not reach the 20% threshold yet.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Stark said:


> Return/sell the Wiz20 and get a WIZ XP2, 4 cell battery, and stuff the battery in a frame bag. That way you will have reliable light even when the temperature is way below freezing.
> 
> Peace!


No thanks. Not a fan of lights with wires and battery packs. I like the self contained units.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Stark

For me that doesn't do anything. Get more run time but at 15 degs it's still way below normal. I had a small frame bag just for my multi tool, phone and place to put a battery pack. Everything was still frozen for me by the end of a ride. I always have to make sure my phone is mostly charged before going out so it still works by the time I get back.

The issue is the aluminum body of the wiz20. Exceptionally effective cooling, but not such a good thing in the cold. Not sure why the light is taking the blame because their nothing wrong with it, just it cools very well, too well in the winter time lol.

That brings me back to my hand warmer idea. In a frame bag it would last longer for keeping the pack warm.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stark (Apr 29, 2008)

The 4 cell pack is the secret and for me the battery is not "frozen" despite 2 hours in -10 centigrade, so I'm not sure how you are doing things. 2-3 amps going through should be more than enough to keep the core warm if the battery is protected from the wind.


Peace!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

4 cell definitely helps a lot, but I've noticed a similar percentage loss in run time when it gets that cold. Still almost twice what the wiz20 would get.

I haven't had a chance to try out the Ituo battery packs in the serious cold yet since their in neoprene pouches it may make a big difference.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stark (Apr 29, 2008)

Maybe. I have one in neoprene too, from a worn out Magicshine battery. Will try it if it gets really cold.

Have a great day! 

Peace.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Keep us updated how that goes, thanks!

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrailBlaza (Sep 2, 2008)

*Wiz20 Charge Indicator Not Working?*

Delete


----------



## TrailBlaza (Sep 2, 2008)

I have only charged this light 4-5 times and now the blue light (indicating a full charge) no longer emits no matter how long it is on the USB charger. I can't remember if a red light turns on during charge but there is no light appearing at the button. I have tried several different cords that work on other devices. I am not quite sure if the light is still charging or now. Anyone experience this?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Does the battery life indicator come on when you turn the light on? If not there's a problem with the indicator and it might still charge OK. If it does come on when the light operates it might be a problem with the USB port. I had a couple of USB lights (not Ituo) that has been a problem with. Either way Ituo has a good warranty and I'm sure it will be taken care of.
Mole


----------



## TrailBlaza (Sep 2, 2008)

MRMOLE said:


> Does the battery life indicator come on when you turn the light on? If not there's a problem with the indicator and it might still charge OK. If it does come on when the light operates it might be a problem with the USB port. I had a couple of USB lights (not Ituo) that has been a problem with. Either way Ituo has a good warranty and I'm sure it will be taken care of.
> Mole


The blue light still turns on when the light is on.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

TrailBlaza said:


> The blue light still turns on when the light is on.


So it sounds like it may be a USB port issue or something in the wiring in that area and safest assumption it's not charging the batteries. Even if it is you still should contact the seller as ability to tell when the batteries are fully charged is an important function of the light (I'm sure you know this). I would think it's still OK to use the light especially if you have the ability to charge the batteries with a different charger. Sucks to have problems though. Good luck.
Mole


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

It could be the protection circuit in one or both of the cells is ending the charge before the Wiz had finished its charge cycle. Unbalanced cells will do this, the cell with the higher voltage will open to prevent itself from being overcharged. The cells are charged in series so if one cell opens charging stops, the lower voltage cell will never fully charge and the blue light won't come on. The fix is to use a charger that will charge each cell individually or find a way to balance the cells.

If you have access to a voltmeter you can check each cell. Each one should be around 4.2 Volts after charging.

Not sure if it applies to you, but if you are riding below freezing give the light about an hour to warm up after you bring it inside before charging. Charging batteries when they are cold is hard on them.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Was charging my Wiz20 last night and the button light kept changing back and forth between red and blue. 

What's that all about? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Weak charger or bad connection with the charger. Also happens if you try to charge cold batteries.

Unplug it from the charger and plug it back in. 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

2 amp charger. Lights been in the house for 3 days 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

prj71 said:


> Was charging my Wiz20 last night and the button light kept changing back and forth between red and blue.
> 
> What's that all about?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Probably unbalanced batteries, the higher voltage cell is getting overcharged and the protection circuit in the battery is opening up. Once it opens charging stops, the protection circuit resets then the light starts charging again which causes the protection circuit to open up due to overcharging and the cycle repeats.

The lower voltage battery will never get fully charged. You need to balance your cells.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dumb. You think the cells would be balanced and I wouldn't have to do this. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

They are balanced when shipped. They can loose balance when used especially during extreme hot or cold. But that takes a fair amount of time.

And chances are it's not the cells. I've had several contact me about the same thing. Only 2 was the cells out of balance. That was the first batch of them almost a year ago, badly out of balance. Was also a very noticeable runtime issue along with it. Rest were bad USB cord or bad charger. Usually bad contact with the cord because of junk getting in it.

If it does it unplug it and plug it back in and simply follow the manual for reset and all is fine after that. Quickest and easiest fix

And seeing as you got it off Amazon, you got old version, not the newer versions I stock. It's a headache, I understand. But loose cells with user changeability means you have to deal with occasional balancing yourself when dealing with higher output lights. Can't have that both ways because the system can't self balance. If you use your own cells you have to balance them before using them. 

Like most things, there is a trade off. Something that's added complexity mean added cost. When these issues started to become known (both the self drain and out of balance) it was immediately passed on. That's why the V2.0 was released. Correcting the bugs that were found in the light or assembly process.

But try as I advised first. Takes less than 30 seconds. Same as when a cell phone or other USB device starts having charging issues. Dirty cord and/or port causes a lot of issues, sometimes requiring a basic reset.

Truly the wiz20 may not be the kind of light your after. Something with lower output/single cell system would eliminate the balance issue. Fenix has a light that has replaceable cells but lower output/no USB charging. The design allows the cells to balance each other which limits how many lumens (due to limited current draw of the batteries) because their in parallel instead of in series.

But the cold temperature issues are ones that can't be avoided. Mr Mole came up with a good solution to help you there.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> And chances are it's not the cells. I've had several contact me about the same thing. Only 2 was the cells out of balance. That was the first batch of them almost a year ago, badly out of balance. Was also a very noticeable runtime issue along with it. Rest were bad USB cord or bad charger. Usually bad contact with the cord because of junk getting in it.


I'm using the brand new cord that came with the light and a Samsung 2amp charger that came with my Samsung phone.



> And seeing as you got it off Amazon, you got old version, not the newer versions I stock.


I think I received the newer version, as it came with 3400 mah batteries not the 3200 mah batteries



> But try as I advised first. Takes less than 30 seconds.


I will try the reset procedure if it happens again.



> Same as when a cell phone or other USB device starts having charging issues. Dirty cord and/or port causes a lot of issues, sometimes requiring a basic reset.


I never have problems with my cell phones or have to ever reset them.



> Truly the wiz20 may not be the kind of light your after.


Huh? I like the light.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Man I want your luck with cell phones lol. We're cussing at one of them at least once a week. (Droid Maxx 2s). Update came through my phone in the last week or so and now SD card won't stay connected.

Even a new cord you can get dirt in there that messes with contact and causes charging issues.

As for liking the light, was getting the opposite impression so thought maybe something else might be a better fit as this doesn't seem to be working for what you want.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

RAKC Ind said:


> Man I want your luck with cell phones lol. We're cussing at one of them at least once a week. (Droid Maxx 2s). Update came through my phone in the last week or so and now SD card won't stay connected.
> 
> Even a new cord you can get dirt in there that messes with contact and causes charging issues.
> 
> ...


To go temporarily off topic, you may be able to downgrade your motorola firmware if your comfortable with it.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Messing with firmware on anything isn't exactly my thing. Though I can build a computer and run Ubuntu without issue firmware and such on small stuff..

Plus, phones are critical. Can't afford them to be down if I screw up.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Ok fellas, back on topic! (Always wanted to say that). My wiz20 replacement mount has been ordered. Amazon free shipping. It's funny, my 1st gen Wiz20 has not even come close to getting the batteries out of balance, I check em with my opus charger and they are right even, .01v if that. 👍


----------



## Staypuft1652 (Oct 8, 2016)

RAKC Ind said:


> Messing with firmware on anything isn't exactly my thing. Though I can build a computer and run Ubuntu without issue firmware and such on small stuff..
> 
> Plus, phones are critical. Can't afford them to be down if I screw up.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Yea I run linux also. Good point, just a thought.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

OK guys wanted to update.

I can confirm WITHOUT A DOUBT that the final annoyance of the previous versions is fixed. The self discharge issue.

I had tested a couple from stock but I also received one to fix under warranty that was discharging badly (over 50% in a week). The second one I've fixed and tested myself.

Swapped the electronics assembly out for spares that came with this shipment. Put in a set of my cells in it that were at 4.13v upon install. 

3 days later:. 4.13v still.

I did only get a couple spare assemblies in but I will make sure I get more for any others that show the problem on the next shipment.

For those that are concerned about the "tint lottery" (which isn't as bad as it sounds, just some are more yellow at lower power levels than others):

Once I get more in, if you have the self discharge issue and want to get it fixed it's not a problem. Swapping the LED PCB is simple so I will simply put the PCB from your original assembly into the light. 

I'll update once I know exactly when more assemblies will be here to fix any others that are still out there.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Sorry if I am pulling you off topic but need some advice. I live north of Atl and ride lots of tight twisty single track with some fast downhills. I was thinking about buying a Whiz20 for the bars and a Whiz1 or 2 for the helmet. Good choice? Any advice or suggestions? Heard great things about these lights! And no wires! Thanks!
Charles


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Actually not off topic at all.

For what you ride I wouldn't go with that combo, especially a Wiz1/2 for the helmet. Does that have the beam pattern for that.

If it was me I would go towards the XP series. Or at least the xp2 as my helmet light (though I ride with the XP3 as my helmet light but that's a personal choice)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Nahooter1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Sorry if I am pulling you off topic but need some advice. I live north of Atl and ride lots of tight twisty single track with some fast downhills. I was thinking about buying a Whiz20 for the bars and a Whiz1 or 2 for the helmet. Good choice? Any advice or suggestions? Heard great things about these lights! And no wires! Thanks!
> Charles


Have to agree with RAKC's advice. I understand the convenience of no wires (self-contained) but for most of us the drawbacks are too much to justify it. For helmet use the weight of a self-contained light is too much to be comfortable for very long which is made even worse by the limited placement options because of the physical size of the all inclusive lights. Can only be mounted high and centered (to allow for proper aiming) which has a lever arm effect making the weight even more noticeable plus makes the light more likely to catch on low branches (ouch) and requires a very tight fitting helmet to keep the setup stable. Can be done but not ideal so XP2 or 3 would be a good call here. Wiz20 a much better fit for your bar light needs but you still have more weight on the bars and lose the wired remote compared to one of the XP lights. Still I have no problem using my Wiz20 as a bar light when mtn-biking it's just that one of the XP's would be better (though less convenient).
Mole


----------



## ETChipotle (Sep 20, 2014)

I have thought about insulating my Wiz2 because most of my night riding is not in high temperatures. It would be nice to be able to access the max internal temp for a ride, and know if I'm insulating too much. So then I could experiment with a little bit of insulation at a really low temp, and be positive that I wasn't going to overheat anything, measure the results, and use that information to take the next step. But probably better to do this with a system that has a separate battery, that's what I'll get next, so I have a backup, and so I have one light that's lighter for the helmet and one that's self contained no wires


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Unless your riding below 40 deg, insulating is a bad idea as you will overheat the light.

Wiz2 is not a good light for cold weather night riding for any long periods. Wiz1 is better suited for that.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*@Nahooter1*...I have used my Wiz-1 on the helmet and though it works fine it does make the helmet a bit top heavy. Since it also sits higher on the helmet it also raises the center of gravity for your helmet which increases the "swing" or "pendulum" effect. This can cause the helmet to shift on your head when making sharp turns or going over rough terrain. Depends a lot though on how secure your helmet is to your head but regardless some people would not like the feel. I've had some success by placing the mount more toward the rear of the helmet. The Wiz version I have uses a 26650 cell but I can use an 18650 cell if I want to by using an adapter. With 18650 the lamp feels lighter but with the 26650 you get longer run times. Carry extra cells and it doesn't matter, weight is everything.

The Wiz-1 is great but if you truly want a low profile, light-weight, self-contained lamp a simple, inexpensive 18650 torch can be a great option and won't break the bank. My helmet accommodates a torch very well by just using a Velcro strap. Matter of fact I just ordered another to add to my quiver of small lamps. Saw a good deal on this NW XP-L 18650 torch and decided to pull the trigger. Looks a lot like my two Convoy torches. I already have a Convoy S2 ( Gearbest ) that has a fairly wide beam pattern and warm tint. I'm hoping this BFL-A6 ( with Neutral white tint ) will make a good helmet choice and perhaps have a bit more throw. Yep, this year I plan on putting my power house lights aside ( on occasion ) and try doing my more easier rides with a simple torch set-up.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Nahooter1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Sorry if I am pulling you off topic but need some advice. I live north of Atl and ride lots of tight twisty single track with some fast downhills. I was thinking about buying a Whiz20 for the bars and a Whiz1 or 2 for the helmet. Good choice? Any advice or suggestions? Heard great things about these lights! And no wires! Thanks!
> Charles


I would look at the Cat Eye volt 300-800 series for a helmet light. Light Weight (140g or less) and comes with a low profile helmet mount.

Product categories | CATEYE

There is also this one from Fenix which is USB recharageable and has a replacement 18650 battery but you have to buy the helmet mount seperate.

https://www.fenixlighting.com/product/bc21r-fenix-bike-light/

https://www.amazon.com/Stupidbright...99928&sr=8-3&keywords=bike+light+helmet+mount


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Great advice guys! I ordered a Wiz20 for the bars! Do you think a Revtronic 1600 would be a good helmet light (light head is only $20)? If not I was thinking about an Ituo XP2. I have about 4 magishine batteries so I need to put them to good use. Thanks again!

Charles


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

BLF A6 is nice. I just got the non anodized version for $18 from BANGGOOD,nw of course!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Bt40s is NOT a helmet light. It's strictly a bar light, has very little throw, very wide beam.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Alright guys...I pulled the trigger on an Ituo XP2 for my helmet. Don't tell my wife please. Thanks everyone for all the advice!


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

I do have one additional question. How do you balance the batteries since I am getting the wiz20? Charge them individually? Thanks


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Need some advice regarding ITUO, and I think the Wiz20 might be the answer. I just ditched my old MagicShine 808 lights. Plenty bright, but anytime I hit the downhills they were like strobe lights, and I constantly had to rotate them back up (I won't be using O-ring mounted lights with small contact patch ever again). 

I need some lights for 50/50 urban rides and trail riding. I do get into some pretty technical singletrack but for the most part nothing with large drops. 

I was originally looking at the Wiz1 and Wiz2 (handlebar / helmet). Now I'm thinking of possibly switching my choice...

Handlebars:
Would the Wiz1 be a little rear heavy with the battery to ride rugged stuff?
How do the Wiz20 handle rugged terrain? Are they more prone to vibration (strobe), or rotating on the bars compared to the XP2, which wouldn't have attached battery weight? Wiz20 seem to handle cold weather well enough and easy to swap batteries if needed. I'm guessing from the positive reviews here that the Wiz20 might work as well as an XP2 for me on the bars...

Helmet:
This is where I'm unsure. Wiz2 seems to come in around 150 grams...plus maybe another 40 for a gopro mount. Doesn't seem terrible but when it's elevated off the helmet I'm not so sure. Aside from strapping the light to the helmet directly to lower it (and losing adjustability). 
Would the Wiz2 hold up in the cold (single 18650 cell)? I could try a Wiz1, but the 28650 cell adds another 50 grams. 
Perhaps I'd be much better off balancing the ITUO XP2 on a helmet (83 grams) and run a cord to my Camelbak. The idea of a self contained light with serviceable battery seems REALLY convenient tho (hence the reason I'm looking at the Wiz20 for bars).


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Wiz20 bars and xp2, helmet seems to be the most popular when going that route.

The self contained lights handle trails well enough but not bombing rock gardens and jumps etc. Won't put up with that well for long. More rugged riding, external packed lights would do better.

Xp2 on the helmet is going to do better than the Wiz1/2. Wiz1/2 is meant for bar use. Wiz1 is definitely not good on helmet or rough use on the bars. Tail heavy. Some have gone aluminum handlebar mounts (standard GoPro) to deal with the weight taking a beating.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> Wiz20 bars and xp2, helmet seems to be the most popular when going that route.
> 
> The self contained lights handle trails well enough but not bombing rock gardens and jumps etc. Won't put up with that well for long. More rugged riding, external packed lights would do better.
> 
> ...


Is the beam pattern any different from the Wiz20 to the XP2? Do you have any pictures comparing the two?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

No all of thay is the exact same. Just xp2 has slightly more output and all the mounting options and 4 cell battery pack versus 2 cell internal.

Beam pattern doesn't really matter anyway, multiple optional optics to change them to whatever you need.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Don't forget that the differences in bezel design affect the beam pattern some. Overall very similar but longer hood on the top and sides of the Wiz20 bezel cuts down top and side spill some making it a little more road specific than the XP2. Different optics change the beam far more but still noteworthy.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh ya thanks mole completely forgot about that 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ETChipotle (Sep 20, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> Unless your riding below 40 deg, insulating is a bad idea as you will overheat the light.
> 
> Wiz2 is not a good light for cold weather night riding for any long periods. Wiz1 is better suited for that.


I wouldn't likely mess around at 40 degrees and above. But below 10, the battery life would suffer a lot from temperature. It's probably easier to get remote batteries on a different model.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

So tonight I was on a ride and a small bump caused my Ituo Wiz20 to go flying off the handlebars into the woods. Turns out the clip on the mount that holds the light broke off somehow from the bump. A little disappointed in the mount right now. 

For whatever reason, after I picked the light up out of the snow, it wouldn't turn off. Had to pull the batteries to get it to turn off. 

Lucky I had a helmet light to get me through the night. 
Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Its never the "small bump" that causes the issue, its impacts prior that the small "bump" that cause the problem, the small bump is just when it finally failed completely. You've been riding a lot (not sure how rough the terrain) and bomb the trails. Seems there may be a limit to the extreme abuse the mounts will take for prolonged periods. Much of the reason why we saw lights with separate battery packs come into the picture. getting the weight off the mounts.

Was curious how much of a beating the wiz20 will take and your hard riding finally found out how much. Surprising though as mine has been used for 2 winters on my full rigid fat bike without issues. Though I doubt I ride anything nearly as abusive during the winter. I usually keep it rather mellow.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

prj71 said:


> So tonight I was on a ride and a small bump caused my Ituo Wiz20 to go flying off the handlebars into the woods. Turns out the clip on the mount that holds the light broke off somehow from the bump. A little disappointed in the mount right now.


Is the piece that broke the plastic bit that is held on to the light with 3 screws?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> Its never the "small bump" that causes the issue, its impacts prior that the small "bump" that cause the problem, the small bump is just when it finally failed completely. You've been riding a lot (not sure how rough the terrain) and bomb the trails. Seems there may be a limit to the extreme abuse the mounts will take for prolonged periods. Much of the reason why we saw lights with separate battery packs come into the picture. getting the weight off the mounts.
> 
> Was curious how much of a beating the wiz20 will take and your hard riding finally found out how much. Surprising though as mine has been used for 2 winters on my full rigid fat bike without issues. Though I doubt I ride anything nearly as abusive during the winter. I usually keep it rather mellow.


From the Ituo Website...

_-Design is simple enough for commuting and road riding, but high output and rugged design allow it to endure the extreme abuse of off-road Mountain Biking._

I was doing nothing extreme. Not bombing the trail or hard riding as you suggest. I was riding a groomed fat bike trail. Riding a groomed fat bike trail on snow is pretty timid compared to "off-road" mountain biking. Now makes me wonder how the mount will hold up when I do my summer riding on rocky rooty trails with small drops here and there. It seems the mount isn't working as advertised on the Ituo website..

This is only my 6th night ride with the light. I like the light, but am now disappointed with the mount.

Is there a warranty on the mount? Has the mount been improved at all?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Vancbiker said:


> Is the piece that broke the plastic bit that is held on to the light with 3 screws?


No. The plastic piece on the mount that holds the light in place after you slide it onto the mount. I couldn't find the part...buried in the snow somewhere.

Here's what the mount looks like now...










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes there is a warranty on the mount.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

prj71 said:


> No. The plastic piece on the mount that holds the light in place after you slide it onto the mount. I couldn't find the part...buried in the snow somewhere.


OK, thanks.

I've had a few folks ask for GoPro adapters for the Wiz20 and I've been looking for details/dimensions for the mounting area on the light body. Getting my hands on the factory piece that is screwed to the light(even a broken one) would be ideal for designing a GoPro adapter.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Interesting mount failure. I see no damage to the mount other than the missing latch/lever. Is there any of the little metal retention pin that holds the latch on still there or is it gone also? That's a pretty low stress area so I don't think the terrain you were riding on had anything to do with the failure. Probably a manufacturing defect with too short of a pin or something that allowed the latch to fall off. Good chance the latch is where you last attached the light to the mount. While the Wiz20 is not my first choice for off-road rides mine has still seen quite a few more rides than yours (some rough rocky trails with shallow air) with no mount issues so I wouldn't think there's any reason to not be confident with a replacement mount. Decision is up to you and you always have the option of using one of the "Bulletproof" Vancbiker GoPro mounts which would even allow you to use the Wiz20 as a helmet light if you want to do some weight training on your neck muscles.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Looks like the pin came out... Hope this wasn't one that he accidently put the light in backwards so removed the pin to get the light out. Reason is that it's what I tell ppl to do who manage to force the light in backwards on the mount.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

The XP3 is a fantastic light!


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

MRMOLE said:


> Interesting mount failure. I see no damage to the mount other than the missing latch/lever. Is there any of the little metal retention pin that holds the latch on still there or is it gone also? That's a pretty low stress area so I don't think the terrain you were riding on had anything to do with the failure. Probably a manufacturing defect with too short of a pin or something that allowed the latch to fall off. Good chance the latch is where you last attached the light to the mount. While the Wiz20 is not my first choice for off-road rides mine has still seen quite a few more rides than yours (some rough rocky trails with shallow air) with no mount issues so I wouldn't think there's any reason to not be confident with a replacement mount. Decision is up to you and you always have the option of using one of the "Bulletproof" Vancbiker GoPro mounts which would even allow you to use the Wiz20 as a helmet light if you want to do some weight training on your neck muscles.
> Mole


I have no idea about the pin for the latch. I just slide the light on and off and never looked at it that closely.

All I know is that I hit a small bump on the trail (about a 4" depression in the snow) and the light went flying off the bars after that. I made a warranty claim with Ituo. When I get replacement mount I'm going to use a strong rubber band around the light and mount so it doesn't happen again. Now I don't trust anymore. Ituo should have built a beefier mount in my opinion knowing the weight of the light and where it's going to be used.

Lucky it was just snow that it fell in. If I was summer riding it might have taken a bounce off a rock or tree and become damaged.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> prj71 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea about the pin for the latch. I just slide the light on and off and never looked at it that closely.
> ...


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

There was a click when I put the light on the mount. The latch lever was there. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I received my replacement mount today. In looking at it, what keeps the pin from falling out of the hole?

I'm guessing over a few a few rides and bumps the pin worked loose and dropped out the side which is why the latch fell off.

I think I'm going to drop a little glue on each side to make sure the pin doesn't come out again.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cus1871 (Feb 28, 2017)

*How did you make the mounting plate?*



OverTheHill said:


> My favourite handlebar mount is for the Exposure lights. I've got them on my mountain bike and road bike that I use for night riding.
> 
> So I created a simple plate which bolts to the bottom of the Wiz20 using the existing small bolts after removing the Ituo plate.
> 
> The Exposure wedge just screws to the plate using one screw.


Hi OverTheHill,

I recently purchased a ITUO Wiz20 light and really like it but I broke the plastic mounting bracket and saw this post and have purchased the Exposure Lights bracket but now I need to make an aluminum plate like you show here.

I have a few questions if you don't mind. First, where did you get the small plate and how did you cut it to size and tap the screw holes, both for the 3 screws that come with the light and for the cleat bolt?

I appreciate your time.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## cus1871 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi OverTheHill,

I recently purchased a ITUO Wiz20 light and really like it but I broke the plastic mounting bracket and saw this post and have purchased the Exposure Lights bracket but now I need to make an aluminum plate like you show here.

I have a few questions if you don't mind. First, where did you get the small plate and how did you cut it to size and tap the screw holes, both for the 3 screws that come with the light and for the cleat bolt?

I appreciate your time.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*GoPro compatibility available for the Wiz20*

Fresh off the CNC...









I'll have them available to ship early next week.

PM or e-mail at the address in my sig line for details.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Nice work vanc!

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow those are beauties!


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

yeah buddy!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Here you kids go:

They are set so it's slightly rear heavy since they are set tilted down a bit it gives good balance so light doesn't tip forward on you.

Also better for anyone who is determined to use this on the helmet.

Also DO NOT USE cheap light duty plastic GoPro mounts for these, the weight, especially on trails will break the mount. I'm hoping the little extension will hold up (it came with a Chinese pack of mounts) otherwise I'll get the adapter from bontrager for this stem plate.

The road bike mount set up is bontrager exclusive, fits their Blendr stems only, all parts are from my Trek shop.

Mount is great, thanks vanc for getting me one to play with right away!!!









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

RAKC Ind said:


> .....Mount is great, thanks vanc for getting me one to play with right away!!!


Looks pretty good on there!

Did the original Torx head screws fit? That was something I was shooting for but did not have a sample or info on to check with.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeap fit perfectly, didnt know you were headed that way until I got it.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Cool!

Wanted buyers to be able to use the factory screws. It seemed doable on this adapter unlike the LoPro finned adapter for the XP series.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Was a nice evening last night and even though I rode in the morning I decided to go out after dinner @ 7 pm. 55 mi. later @ midnight I got home and my light of choice Wiz20 was still running in the blue and ready for more. I have a couple of new lights that I'm testing plus several other more powerful options but none that I enjoy using more than the Wiz20. Always a pleasure using the Wiz!
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

nice.

Im plan on getting out for some night rides this week. Got unexpectedly hit this weekend, day time stuff wore me out lol, so havent gotten any riding in the last couple days.

Im curious, that doesnt look like your same fatbike??? Maybe im just tired but I thought you had a different color mukluk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> nice.
> 
> Im plan on getting out for some night rides this week. Got unexpectedly hit this weekend, day time stuff wore me out lol, so havent gotten any riding in the last couple days.
> 
> Im curious, that doesnt look like your same fatbike??? Maybe im just tired but I thought you had a different color mukluk


That's my first fatbike, 2014 Beargrease. My Mukluk is a 2015 and white/Ti colored. Nice to have a choice of rides.
Mole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice bike mole. I've been beating on my wiz20 after work night riding. I don't love USB charging, but it sure is handy to charge in the rig. I've recently started forcing a ride in almost every weekday, and the wiz20 is the easiest and most convenient to use. Sux working 12-14hrs a day. Not a lot of time to ride. I usually just throw a flashlight in my frame bag as a backup. Cx bike is my weekday ride, 27.5+ is for weekend fun!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ah see I didn't know you had noth so when I saw this pic with the beargrease I was confused. 

Love the beargreas, always loved the lines of the frames on those 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Good to see another Frog user. We'll be able to trade bikes someday.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> RAKC Ind said:
> 
> 
> > Ah see I didn't know you had both
> ...


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ya the only one I remember is the white mukluk and your new plus bike. Now that I think about it I remember the bike, never realized it was a beargrease. Assumed it was a skinny tired bike.

But ya your right, pay more attention to the light than the bike it's attached to!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm having a self discharge issue with my Wiz20.

I fully charge it, use it for 30 minutes or so on low. A couple weeks later the light is completely dead. I've repeated this twice.

This is on my commuter which is my main source of transportation, so having the light not come on when I need it is a big deal. I vaguely recall this happening for some others, is there a fix or do I need a new light?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Remove the rear cover and reinstall. The older ones had this glitch when not used regularly. Popping The rear cover off and putting it back on before storing the light resets the charging circuit.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Got it, I'll try that. Thanks.

Is this something that might repeat again on me in the future?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I would just do it every time your going to store it. Some it goes away permanently and others it keeps doing it.

It's a total hit or miss matter. One customer his did it really bad yet his friend that ordered a couple weeks later has no issues.

Main office has been working on making sure they isolated and fixed the cause then will be sending me more driver assemblies to warranty the remaining ones out there that are doing it. I have parts now but they are still "hit or miss.

For now just do that and roll with it, email us come late summer or so as I should have the corrected ones in to be able to repair them under warranty. They have a 2 year warranty on the light itself so nothing to worry about there.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

So Ituo didn't do the R & D on this light before releasing it to the public?

I'm having the same problem. 

I bought my ItuoW20 based on recommendations here. But after a faulty bar mount and battery draining when not in use I'm thinking that this was a bad purchase and I should have stuck with the Fenix BC30R instead which was my next choice. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

No the discharging issue is random, some do it, some don't. And lights function completely fine otherwise. Many times the issue comes then goes. Possible you got one from the batch that seemed to have that problem.

The mount issue is why, like all products, they come with a warranty. Because every type of product ever made doesnt have a 0% failure rate out of the factory. It happens. If it didnt then nothing would ever need a warranty. Warranties are to protect customers in case of a premature failure since a low failure rate product means extremely high cost because thats means stress and use testing every single unit before packaging. That would easily double the cost of any product, cycling or otherwise.

Seeing that you've had the light for sometime and just experienced any discharge issue it may not even be anything wrong with the light. Hard to say as no idea the conditions in which it sat for a few weeks before you found the batteries low.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

So what if it's random? It shouldn't be happening at all. This is bad R & D and implementation for an expensive light IMO. Bugs should have been worked out prior to release to public. I have another light (Cateye Volt) that I leave sit off the charger for weeks and it doesn't discharge just sitting there.

As far as the mount...I have a replacement mount now. The light will be used during a race next month that will involve some rock gardens. I'll then see if the mount holds up to mountain biking.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

And again, a random light here and there has the problem. 1 in 40 is my best estimate. Thats why Ituo has a 2 yr warranty. The entire purpose of a warranty is for a one that has a problem down the road that doesnt normally exist.

If products didnt have failures, need to be replaced etc, almost one would have a job because there would be no manufacturing. Only an elite few that had the resources to make something new and the same few would be the only ones to afford it.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> RAKC Ind said:
> 
> 
> > Every brand of light, every complex product ever made, especially ones that are the first of their kind come across problems.
> ...


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

A light Isn't a complex product. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

These aren't old flashlights with nothing more than a bulb, battery and a switch. These are 100x more complex than you other light.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Lol. They are a flashlight with a small circuit board that controls the different brightness settings through voltage and amp regulation. This isn't rocket science and it shouldn't be that difficult to cut the power from battery to circuit board so that battery drain doesn't happen when the light is turned off 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

prj71 said:


> So what if it's random? It shouldn't be happening at all. This is bad R & D and implementation for an expensive light IMO. Bugs should have been worked out prior to release to public. I have another light (Cateye Volt) that I leave sit off the charger for weeks and it doesn't discharge just sitting there.
> 
> As far as the mount...I have a replacement mount now. The light will be used during a race next month that will involve some rock gardens. I'll then see if the mount holds up to mountain biking.


Yeah, the battery issue shouldn't be happening. Could be caused by some fault in the design, assembly or a component issue. That said, stuff like this happens sometimes. At least the manufacturer has acknowledged the problem and has taken steps to rectify it. It makes no sense to overly complain. You have warranty. If you want a _working_ replacement it would seem to me that ITUO is more than willing to replace if the unit you have is not meeting your expectations.

If it were me I'd email ITUO ( or the vendor ) and see if I could get a return shipping label and then set up a convenient date for exchange / replacement ( assuming you like what the product otherwise offers ). In the meantime it is my understanding that the product works and as long as you either take out the batteries or open/close the battery door you can still use the lamp. Right now you have a minor inconvenience that shouldn't interfere with using the lamp as long as you follow the recommendations from the people who are figuring out what is wrong. If ( or when ) the vendor/manufacturer replaces the unit then all will be good.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Mount busted on me for the second time. Apparently this mount isn't made for off road use.

In addition the light only has 2 brightness levels. Even after a master reset, I can't get the 3 different levels back.

Between the battery drain issue, 2 broken mounts and now only 2 brightness settings available, this light has been a disappointment.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Just to post it again, the lights have a warranty, that's part of what we do. Simply sending an email that you need your light repaired is all it takes.

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Just to post it again, the lights have a warranty, that's part of what we do. Simply sending an email that you need your light repaired is all it takes, I dont ha e records of it since it wasnt bought from us.

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

That's nice and all but if you make things the same old way you get the same results.

So unless they changed the design of the mount and changed the circuitry to prevent battery drain then all the warranty is going to do is give me a new light or mount that will break or not work properly again. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Warranty covers the mount and e disfunctional modes issues.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

But that doesn't help if no changes have been made to product 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

It gives you a functioning light again, how does that not help?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> It gives you a functioning light again, how does that not help?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thought I explained this already...

If they didn't make any design changes to the circuitry to prevent battery drain while not in use and didn't make any design changes to the mount then I will receive a light again where the battery drains and the mount breaks.

If you do things the same ol' way you get the same ol' results.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

You said there was a problem with the modes not working correctly??? That was the issue I was addressing.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> prj71 said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I explained this already...
> ...


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

I agree with Mole. I love my lights. No battery drain issues for me. I have broken a mount for my Wiz20 so just ordered an extra. I believe there is an improvement coming for the bar mount. The gopro adapter is an awesome design so it will be perfect once they get this issue fixed. Overall the best lights I have ever owned. Get a new light. Use your warranty. You have a lemon or the batteries need balancing. Have you balanced the batteries? Just curious. Hope everything works out!


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I guess you guys like buying sub standard products 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

prj71 said:


> I guess you guys like buying sub standard products
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Actually no, but what constitutes "sub-standard" is a matter of opinion. If you don't like the product you should return it for repair or try to get a refund. You made your case with multiple posts. No reason to continue complaining unless you intend to troll the thread.

About those mounts; Although I don't own a Wiz 20 I do own two other ITUO products that use the same mounts. Although I've never had issues with the bar mounts I can understand how these might be a problem going forward. One has to remember that the mount is adjustable and uses a cam-type lever to lock / tighten the mount to the bars. Since the mount is not made of aluminum or other metal, if you over-tighten the adjustment knob and then press hard to close the cam lever it is entirely possible to snap the molded plastic of the mount ( if you over-tighten ). Even if it doesn't break immediately it could weaken the plastic enough that down the line it might break off at any given moment. If you don't over stress the mount then it should last quite a long time. Do I like the mounts myself? Not really but I already knew that when I bought them. _I love the lamps though._ Anyway, just my thoughts ( opinion ) on the mount.

If I decided to buy a Wiz 20 ( which I might ), I'd likely plan on using a different type of GoPro type mount anyway.

*@RAKC*, Do you know off hand if there is any plan to make future editions work with a wired remote? Can you order elliptical optics for the Wiz 20? I was thinking for road use elliptical optics might be nice.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> Cat
> Can you order elliptical optics for the Wiz 20? I was thinking for road use elliptical optics might be nice


.









These are Gloworm XS wide angle optics. They fit right in the white optic holders. Use this setup for offroad which is not very often with this light. Normally run the Ituo wide spot optics.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Cat, wired remote for the wiz20 has been mentioned in idea's discussions but when or if it will happen I have no idea.

The optics thing go with what Mole posted. Only elliptical optics that fit (I did the same to mine since its for pavement only duty anymore)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> .
> These are Gloworm XS wide angle optics. They fit right in the white optic holders. Use this setup for offroad which is not very often with this light. Normally run the Ituo wide spot optics.
> Mole


A couple questions; Anyway you can give me a wall shot of the beam patterns? I'm looking for an optic that can provide cut-off for road use. Do you think these optics would work in a Gemini Duo?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> QUOTE=Cat
> 
> A couple questions; Anyway you can give me a wall shot of the beam patterns? I'm looking for an optic that can provide cut-off for road use. Do you think these optics would work in a Gemini Duo?


Battery's dead in my camera so I need to charge it first but no problem after that. Those optics will fit Duo, Yinding, BT21, and any of the changeable optic Ituo's (was tight in the Duo if I remember correctly). These optics will not give you a cutoff like the Ravemen but does flatten/widen the beam making it much more effective when aimed down.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

OK, here's the wall shots. Gloworm wide angle (elliptical) is definitely not typical for this type of optic. Shouldn't be surprised though as it was designed as a off-road wide angle and not a commuter elliptical. Also included an old Gemini P7 Titan w/Action elliptical lens and the cutoff portion of my Ravemen PR900.
Mole

Ituo Wiz20 w/Gloworm wide angle elliptical optics








Gemini Tital P7 w/ Action wide angle lens








Ravemen PR900 Cut-off beam side


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> OK, here's the wall shots. Gloworm wide angle (elliptical) is definitely not typical for this type of optic. Shouldn't be surprised though as it was designed as a off-road wide angle and not a commuter elliptical. Also included an old Gemini P7 Titan w/Action elliptical lens and the cutoff portion of my Ravemen PR900.
> Mole
> 
> Ituo Wiz20 w/Gloworm wide angle elliptical optics
> View attachment 1146452


Thanks MRM. The Gloworm optics just make what I would consider to be a normal wide beam pattern. I was looking for something that would make the beam pattern more narrow and more stretched out to the sides.

I absolutely love the beam pattern on the Raveman lights ( for road use ). I wish I could buy just a couple of the Raveman half&half lenses and somehow get them to work with my Duo. Judging from the size of the CR500 lens, those would likely be too big to work with the Duo. Sooner or later though someones going to sell a half and half lens like the Raveman's for lamps like the Duo, Gloworm and Wiz XP2 or 3. When they do they should sell like hotcakes. Of course it's possible that the reason the beam pattern is so nice ( for road ) could also have something to do with the internal reflector in the lamp. Whatever, Raveman nailed it when they designed this Optical set-up.

My current wish is that Raveman will up date the CR500 by using an XP-L or XM-L2 emitter,_ hide the flash functions _and then perhaps lengthen the body a bit to accommodate a larger battery. If they keep the current ( amps ) outputs the same but use a better emitter, run times will remain the same but you'd get a tad more light in every mode. Find a way to fit a larger battery and I'd buy it without hesitating.

Right now I don't need one of the duel emitter Ravemans. _Now if the flash modes were hidden _and the remote worked for both emitters ( separately ) perhaps I might rethink that. That would require a different two button remote though.


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Are there any other handle bar and helmet mounts that are compatible with wiz20 or with wiz1 and 2? Thanks
Charles


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Nahooter1 said:


> Are there any other handle bar and helmet mounts that are compatible with wiz20 or with wiz1 and 2? Thanks
> Charles


I make an adapter for the Wiz20 that converts it to GoPro mounts. Then you have a huge variety of mounting options to choose from.

Shown and described in the third picture on this webpage.....

Additional adapters


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Wiz1 and 2 use standard gopro mount style mounting. Nothing needed there.

Wiz20 vancbiker makes great gopro adapters, I have one just so I can put mine on the mount built into bontrager Blendr stem on my road bike. I wouldnt advise the wiz20 as a helmet light, TOO HEAVY with all the weight up high on the mount.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Any progress on the self discharge issue? Bit me in the ass again, light shut off on me riding home in stormy weather, wasn't fun.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

If anyone else is wondering, still no fix, supposed to check back in a few more weeks.

They'll still sell you a new light of course, but they aren't fixing or replacing defective lights.

I'd avoid this brand in the future, the warranty is worthless. I've had a lovely paperweight for quite a while, and they will "maybe" take care of it eventually.
*
EDIT:* RACKC Ind is taking care of the situation, and likely taking a hit on his end, so thanks to him this should be resolved.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

formula4speed said:


> Any progress on the self discharge issue? Bit me in the ass again, light shut off on me riding home in stormy weather, wasn't fun.


Just curious, how long was it before you last charged the lamp and how long did you ride before it cut out? Now I'm assuming the lamp has an indicator when the battery is low?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Editted post:

New ones being sent out for the last couple on the list. End of warranty for that problem.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Cat-man-do said:


> Just curious, how long was it before you last charged the lamp and how long did you ride before it cut out? Now I'm assuming the lamp has an indicator when the battery is low?


It was about a week (maybe less) since the last charge, and after the charge I used it for 1 commute home (on low setting) which takes 30-40 minutes door to door. On the second ride when it died I was about halfway home, I wasn't timing it but in the ballpark of 20 minutes, so I lost a lot of juice in that timeframe. I also did remove the rear cap and then put it back as suggested earlier in this thread, didn't seem to help me.

I believe the power button is supposed to turn red at less than 20%, it was blue when I left work and I didn't notice it change, but honestly the color of the indicator is the last thing I'm looking at when riding in traffic.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Im curious, it works fine except discharge, how is that a paper weight????

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Because I don't know if it will turn on, or how long the battery will last if it does turn on when I need it. Other people might have different standards, but that's not something I'm willing to rely on to get me home safely.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I was just confused simply because atm its easy enough to plug the charger in when you get home at night if that's the only issue. Thing is though there isnt a light out there that won't drain some during storage, a week give or take to dead is an issue obviously but light still works fine beyond that so the reference made no sense

Emails were sent regarding sending out replacement matter. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

I guess I could do that, but I would probably end up riding to work with the light sitting on the charger at home. I actually bought this because I could run it on low for a long time between charges.

I'm probably in the minority but I want a light I can run around 300 lumens and only recharge once a week or so. I'd probably go with a Dynamo setup but I use more than 1 bike to get around. Basically I want my bike(s) ready to grab and go at any given moment because it's my main source of transportation.

Anyway, I replied to your email and edited my post from earlier.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Well wasnt so much leaving it on the charger and I do get the trying to use low mode, long runtimes. I was thinking more charging it each night, but im used to doing that. I dont deal with "long" commutes usually. And was an aspect of not being tested in that area (were designed around MTB use). Ituo did put the effort forward to fix it. But us having enough parts became an issue as it was more wide spread than originally thought.

The work arounds are nothing more than a temp fix, sorry if it was taken as a "this is what your supposed to do" as wasn't the intention. Just temporary till more parts were available since I personally pay for exchanges.

Anyway, taken care of now. All are squared away as far as I know for that.

Mounts, new ones will here in a few weeks as well finally. Plastic has been done away with. But costs are going up a substantial amount, full aluminum mounts.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Great news! Love the convenience of the mounts so now they will be reliable too! I read substantial..so what will be the cost of the new mounts? 
Loving my lights and not having the drain issue others are having. Thankfully.
Keep up the good work!
Charles


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

New mounts my guess is $25-30. For now all lights come with standard mount and will continue as such. Any lights purchased prior to mounts arriving (purchased since Jan 1 2018) will get a bit of a discount for them when we get them in finally. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

For a good alluminum mount $25 is totally reasonable. Count me in. Thanks for quick response! My friends think I'm crazy because I am looking forward to winter so I can go night riding. Thanks
Charles


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Who needs winter, just did big group night rides last weekend. Can do it year around 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Summer nights are the best time to go riding IMO. Did 37mi. last night, 40 mi. the night before and plan on getting in around 50 mi. tomorrow night.
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Summer nights are the best time to go riding IMO. Did 37mi. last night, 40 mi. the night before and plan on getting in around 50 mi. tomorrow night.
> Mole


Well I think I now know someone who has no problem keeping the weight off their gut...:cornut: Are you sure there's no "dot" after the first number??:lol:


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> Cat
> Well I think I now know someone who has no problem keeping the weight off their gut... Are you sure there's no "dot" after the first number??


Unfortunately I still have my share of "Gut Fat" but riding as much as I do keeps in check a lot better. My typical rides mileage is also one of the reasons I like the Wiz20 sooo much. The light makes enough power @ 50% (My setting for low mode) to do the job most of the time which gives me a good 4 hrs. of runtime with some use of the higher settings. None of my other self-contained lights ever came close to that + the Wiz also has the most measured power and best beam pattern (for me) of any I've tried (Never tried an Exposure). This light is functionally fantastic IMO.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey nothing wrong with a little chub in the midsection. Being a super skinny cyclist is actually unhealthy. I wish i had the time to ride like mole does, i wouldn't be a linebacker with a gut riding around. 

Though when the road bike comes out its minimum 25 miles. Trails can be from 3 to 15 in a day.

Problem is riding days have been weekends only the last month and a half, and one day usually except last weekend.

I kind of idolize mole on his miles, especially when some of those rides are on a damn fat bike lol!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Love the aluminum Gopro adapter for my Wiz20. It fits perfectly!


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

How do I add photos?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

At the bottom right of the reply box, there is a button "Go Advanced". Click that and you will get a reply box with a bunch of icons at the top. in the top row just right of the smiley face is the Attachments icon. Click it and a pop up screen opens. In the upper right click the button Add Files. Another pop up will appear. Click the Select Files button. This will let you browse your computer for images. When you have double clicked the file you want to upload you should see the pop up box and now you should see the file you selected and there will be an Upload Files files button. Click that and your picture will be attached to your post.

Whew!


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

*Wiz20 mount pictures*



Vancbiker said:


> At the bottom right of the reply box, there is a button "Go Advanced". Click that and you will get a reply box with a bunch of icons at the top. in the top row just right of the smiley face is the Attachments icon. Click it and a pop up screen opens. In the upper right click the button Add Files. Another pop up will appear. Click the Select Files button. This will let you browse your computer for images. When you have double clicked the file you want to upload you should see the pop up box and now you should see the file you selected and there will be an Upload Files files button. Click that and your picture will be attached to your post.
> 
> Whew!


Alright guys here are the mount pictures. Thanks for the help!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. I've been thinking of trying that mount out since I have all the sizes of Vancbiker bar mounts which allow for horizontal aiming. Never had any trouble with my Wiz20 mount though but this would be a nice upgrade.
Mole


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

The only disadvantage I can see is that I need tools to unattach from the mount. This could be my issue only because of the type of mount I have. I had to use a socket to snug the end bolt to keep it secure. Carrying around a small tool is no big deal and probably a good idea anyway. The trade off is it is more permanent than the mount that comes with the Wiz 20. But it is bullet proof.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Nahooter1 said:


> The only disadvantage I can see is that I need tools to unattach from the mount. This could be my issue only because of the type of mount I have. I had to use a socket to snug the end bolt to keep it secure. Carrying around a small tool is no big deal and probably a good idea anyway. The trade off is it is more permanent than the mount that comes with the Wiz 20. But it is bullet proof.


If whats supposed to be coming here really soon does come, you wont need tools even on the gopro adapter set up.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Sounds good. Checked my tool in my camel pack and found a wrench that fits it perfectly! No worries now.


----------



## cbooher (Aug 30, 2017)

was hoping someone here could help me out. i received this light today and think it might be DOA. i took the tab off the batteries and have been charging 5 hours with 2 different chargers and haven't been able to get it to turn on at all, no lights on the button or anything. any ideas? thank you


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I emailed you a run down of things to check, otherwise we finally have the first doa Ituo light, and we'll exchange it out no problem.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

*Sorry to ask this.*



cbooher said:


> was hoping someone here could help me out. i received this light today and think it might be DOA. i took the tab off the batteries and have been charging 5 hours with 2 different chargers and haven't been able to get it to turn on at all, no lights on the button or anything. any ideas? thank you


Are the batteries in correctly? Done that myself.


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Ituo is out of business. Just went to the website.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeap, sorry guys. Been a messy thread all about it (wiz20 mount thread). We are still here, but with Ituo closing up shop on us we are just doing what we can with what we have left.

Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Any wide angle optics available for Wiz20.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Have to either have optics from action led and get them to fit or source some out of china. Dont know if gemini optics are direct swap or not. Fasttech.com has some that are direct fit.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea I ordered some today from Jim at Action, got 2 Glowworm xs wide and 2 Gemi duo wide angle lens, i’ll see what fits the best. Than going through the pages here I see the Xs fit right in the white cradles that hold the lenses. Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> dgw7000 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I ordered some today from Jim at Action, got 2 Glowworm xs wide and 2 Gemi duo wide angle lens, i'll see what fits the best. Than going through the pages here I see the Xs fit right in the white cradles that hold the lenses. Thanks for all the great info.
> ...


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

RAKC Ind said:


> Yeap, sorry guys. Been a messy thread all about it (wiz20 mount thread). We are still here, but with Ituo closing up shop on us we are just doing what we can with what we have left.


They are available on Amazon(link)


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> dgw7000 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I ordered some today from Jim at Action, got 2 Glowworm xs wide and 2 Gemi duo wide angle lens, i'll see what fits the best. Than going through the pages here I see the Xs fit right in the white cradles that hold the lenses. Thanks for all the great info.
> ...


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Mole there's a few pictures in this thread of them, I posted 2-3 around threads when Vanc sent me the one to check fit and some others posted couple months back iirc by others in this thread.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi guys,

My Wiz1 is acting up. The light still works great but now when I charge via usb cord the red light doesn't come on to let me know it is charging. Anyone know of a fix for it that I could do at home? Thanks

Charles


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Check the cord and charger your using is the main thing. If the led on it works when using the light, it may not be getting a good connection via the usb cord.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

It charged the light to 100%. I just checked it with my external charger and it did reach 100%. The red led on my Wiz2 does illuminate properly on the same charging cord. As long as it is charging correctly I am fine with it. Thanks for quick response.


----------



## MrBucan (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi guys, i am aware Ituo is out of business but i have read reviews of wiz20 here on mtbr forums and it realy ticks all the boxes, it realy looks nice to the eye, replaceable bateries and optics, usb rechargable, enough lumens, user programable, Nw light tint. Would you still recomend this light, bad mount aside, or something similar that is self contained and for road and off road use? 
Thx for your input and sorry if this is offtopic.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Its a good light outside of the mount issues but not sure gambling on $130 that you wont have any issues except the mount thats a point to think of.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Love my Wiz20. Great light all around except for the mount. Contact Vancbiker on this thread to get his mount for the Wiz20 because it makes it compatible with Gopro style mounts. He sells them for a reasonable price and it fits the Wiz20 incredibly well. If you work your way back up the thread you will see the pictures I posted. Hope this helps. 

Charles


----------



## MrBucan (Sep 29, 2017)

Now that you put it that way, i am not sure anymore, was thinking to get it from Amazon, but its being sold by Ituo, not sure thay will waranty the light if something else then mount goes wrong.
On the other hand, i have read great things about the new Outbound lighting focal series light, i would just like it more if it was self contained, not a fan of wires going across my bike.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

MrBucan said:


> Now that you put it that way, i am not sure anymore, was thinking to get it from Amazon, but its being sold by Ituo, not sure thay will waranty the light if something else then mount goes wrong.
> On the other hand, i have read great things about the new Outbound lighting focal series light, i would just like it more if it was self contained, not a fan of wires going across my bike.


Serfas USL-1600e, Jim sells it a Action led lights. 140.00


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

MrBucan said:


> Now that you put it that way, i am not sure anymore, was thinking to get it from Amazon, but its being sold by Ituo, not sure thay will waranty the light if something else then mount goes wrong.
> On the other hand, i have read great things about the new Outbound lighting focal series light, i would just like it more if it was self contained, not a fan of wires going across my bike.


Ituo isnt around anymore, just someone there collecting the money from the bank account when stuff sells off Amazon. At least until they run out anyway. Wont be any support or anything, Ituo is gone as a company.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBucan (Sep 29, 2017)

dgw7000 said:


> Serfas USL-1600e, Jim sells it a Action led lights. 140.00


Thx for sugestion, it was one of lights i was considering, along with nightprovision nipro m1, fenix bc30 and raveman pr1200.
Like ravemans beam a lot but it lacks lumens in road mode.


----------



## MrBucan (Sep 29, 2017)

RAKC Ind said:


> Ituo isnt around anymore, just someone there collecting the money from the bank account when stuff sells off Amazon. At least until they run out anyway. Wont be any support or anything, Ituo is gone as a company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


To bad, they had a good product, a bad mount and a discharge problem are easy to fix, cant understand what hapened to them.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I have one of the version 1 Wiz20's with the sturdier mount and have had zero problems with this very likeable light. Best reply I can think of is what I would do (knowing the mount issue and other reported issues) if I lost my Wiz20: "Scramble to order one of the remaining leftover ones before they're gone"!
Mole


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

My mount decided to fall apart while riding on pavement this morning. The clip that holds the light in just popped out, light came off and hit the ground. Note that a piece of the mount came off, it was not just a case of the light not being securely clipped in. The light can no longer be attached to the mount. The mount couldn't even handle commuting, so I wouldn't use it on an MTB without a backup light.

I had the misfortune of having the self discharge issue and a bad mount, no recourse at this point. So Ituo was just a failed experiment for me, not sure I'm willing to spend any more money on it, might just move on to something more reliable.


----------



## MrBucan (Sep 29, 2017)

Why manufacturers make great lights and then fail miserably on the mount construction is beyond me.
@MrMole: As much as i like this light, visualy and in any other way, i am not gonna give money to someone who backed away so suddenly and left its customers stranded.


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

So glad they are Go Pro compatible! I totally agree with the previous statement though!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MrBucan said:


> .....manufacturers make great lights and then fail miserably on the mount construction


I'm OK with that!!!!:devil:


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

formula4speed said:


> My mount decided to fall apart while riding on pavement this morning. The clip that holds the light in just popped out, light came off and hit the ground. Note that a piece of the mount came off, it was not just a case of the light not being securely clipped in. The light can no longer be attached to the mount. The mount couldn't even handle commuting, so I wouldn't use it on an MTB without a backup light.
> 
> I had the misfortune of having the self discharge issue and a bad mount, no recourse at this point. So Ituo was just a failed experiment for me, not sure I'm willing to spend any more money on it, might just move on to something more reliable.


Yup. I've had the same problems. I would avoid Ituo at all costs. Broken mounts and battery drain issues. It's a $130 gamble.

I would spend a little more and look at the Fenix Lights or the new one from Blackburn.

https://www.blackburndesign.com/lights/countdown-1600.html


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

I actually don't need that many lumens for my commute, but I am looking at Fenix and Blackburn options. They both seem to have options for user replaceable batteries that are USB rechargeable (very useful for commuting). I've dealt with Fenix customer service and they were great, Blackburn I don't know as well but I can get it from REI who stands behind everything they sell.

Definitely looking to spend my money with a company that has good after sale service this time around.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

A few weeks ago Ituo contacted me to see if I would do a light review for them. I thanked them and replied while I have been very happy with their lights I already owned and have reviewed all the lights they currently sell so no need to send me duplicates. They sent me a XP2 and Wiz20 anyway and since the Wiz20 has had a few upgrades from my gen 1 version I figured I'd brush over the changes and do a review update. New mount is most important feature here, or at lease changed mount over the Version 2 which had brittle plastic and a high failure rate. The new mount actually looks just like my V1 mount (which has worked fine for the last 3 yrs. for me) so that should fix the breakage problem. Also changed with the gen 2 version was the addition of a little extra output for the light so it more closely matched its rating of 1500 lumens. Estimates from my lux readings put the new light right at its rating or about 150 lumens stronger than my original. 18650 cells are also now 3400 mAh compared to 3200 that came in my V1 which should help equalize runtimes between the new and old versions. The only other thing I noticed was no more press and hold for a few seconds to shut the light off (wish Ituo had done this to the new XP2 they sent me too!). I know that doesn't sound like a big deal but I've found having the mode button follow your commands immediately makes for a more likeable light to use. So everything else is unchanged (which is a good thing). Same 2+ hour in high runtime with stable output. Same impressive resistance to overheating. Same "best I've ever used" mode button operation. Same beautiful appearance (People talk about $500+ lights, this one looks like it should cost that much!). Same excellent value (IMO). Nice light!
Mole


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Are they just selling direct through Amazon now? I'm still a bit put off at how they disappeared and screwed over their customers and their reseller. But I will say I do like the XP2s that I have and was on the market for a full self contained unit for the road bike. (Didn't buy it before because of the mount issues). I'm wondering if pulled from Amazon if it would be the new mount you mention. Is it alloy or hard plastic?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

You'll have the new mount it you buy from Amazon 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

ztbishop said:


> Are they just selling direct through Amazon now? I'm still a bit put off at how they disappeared and screwed over their customers and their reseller. But I will say I do like the XP2s that I have and was on the market for a full self contained unit for the road bike. (Didn't buy it before because of the mount issues). I'm wondering if pulled from Amazon if it would be the new mount you mention. Is it alloy or hard plastic?


As far as I know Amazon is the US outlet for Ituo currently. The new old stock they were selling a while back was advertised to also include the newer mounts so I'm assuming what ther're currently selling is also the current model which would have the newest mount. My light came directly from Chine and the mount appears to be made out of the same machined plastic as my version 1 light mount (not 100% positive on this though) and definitely not the brittle molded plastic of the version 2.
Mole


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

*Possible cure for parasitic drain?*

I ordered when they were closing shop and liquidating the remaining stock on Amazon. The parasitic drain was noticeable right away and a real pain. recently when I was reinserting the batteries I noticed that when putting the rear cover on the light would momentarily turn on. This got me thinking that perhaps the open circuit this indicated wasn't fully closing. So I experimented with attaching the cover over and over until the light did not turn on (about 5 times) then leaving it closed. So far it's been sitting on my desk for two weeks and still turns on...


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Desertride said:


> So far it's been sitting on my desk for two weeks and still turns on...


I decided to bring all my bike lights in and top off the charge. I was working from home one day and though I was having a genuine mental issue or optic issue... I kept seeing a flash of light like every couple hours. I was about to go to the Dr until a few days later I happened to be looking at the lights and noticed the Wiz2 (while turned off) would just send out a flash of light every now and then! Even if I'm sitting still. 
I then noticed that if I tapped the counter or sat down a glass of water, the vibration on the counter-top would cause the Wiz2 to send out flashes of light. I haven't tried riding with it because quite frankly I don't find it safe, after seeing this happen. 
I ordered it during the big sale mainly just to get the gopro mount to use with my wiz-XP2 (which have been good so far).

I had a feeling when all that stuff went on sale that it was just an attempt at liquidating everything and closing shop to any form of support. But at least I got a working mount out of it. I really need more mounts for my XP2, but the company is gone, and I don't know of anyone who will produce them. I really just wanted a mount on each bike, so I can quickly move the lights between bikes without unscrewing the gopro adapters.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

ztbishop said:


> I had a feeling when all that stuff went on sale that it was just an attempt at liquidating everything and closing shop to any form of support. But at least I got a working mount out of it. I really need more mounts for my XP2, but the company is gone, and I don't know of anyone who will produce them. I really just wanted a mount on each bike, so I can quickly move the lights between bikes without unscrewing the gopro adapters.


https://www.brightbikelights.com/

Try this site. It's a UK site and I know they won't ship lights but a friend looking for a compatible battery cable extension said they were willing to ship that so maybe they'd sell you just the mount. Worth a try.
Mole


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

MRMOLE said:


> https://www.brightbikelights.com/
> Try this site.


Thanks! I'll send them a note and see.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Both my Ituo's fell off my car roof and broke the plastic mount that bolts to the light head. Contacted Kevin (Vancbiker) on this site and he sent me 2 mounts for the lights. Those mounts didn't fit so I sent back his mounts along w/ my Iuto mount system and he made me 2 new made to order mounts that fit perfect. Just wanted to give him a shout out here. Thx Kevin!

Mark


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

You're welcome Mark. 

The Ituo bar mounts that Mark sent were dimensionally way off (~.14mm) from the GoPro "standard". I don't know if that is typical for the Ituo mounts or not. While my standard Wiz20 to GoPro adapter could have been made to work, it would have required using an M5 allen head screw and tightening way beyond reason. By making the mounting tabs on the adapter thicker to match the Ituo bar mount they will no longer work with high quality GoPro mounts like K-Edge. They might still be OK with a genuine plastic GoPro mount, but it spreads the ears of the mount and would put a lot of stress on them.

I'd be interested to hear if others have found the Ituo bar mounts to really loose when used with my adapters.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> I'd be interested to hear if others have found the Ituo bar mounts to really loose when used with my adapters.


I checked and did notice a little play. Not enough to cause any slippage with a regular lighthead but after all the problems I had with my similar Gloworm CX can see how it would be an issue. Extra heft plus the shape of large self-contained lights requires a more exact fit so torque required to make the light stable is not multiplied by having to excessively distort the mount too. It's not that nice a mount anyway and since any Wiz20 owner buying one of your lighthead mounts has already experienced the almost identical slide style mount that came with the light they probably looked else where for a Gopro bar mount.
Mole


----------

